# Diferencias entre ingenieros y técnicos



## julianXP (May 26, 2005)

A ver si alguien me dice que opina sobre diferencias entre técnicos responsables y muy capaces, e ingenieros, ya que me parece que al ingeniero, se lo toma como el gran rey y al técnico como a un reo y se lo menosprecia a diario, lo digo con conocimiento de causa y propiedad.

Al parecer el ingeniero puede dirigir, manejar, etc., mejor que técnicos especializados y doy ejemplos:
radio transmisión, rx, electrónica general., informática, robótica, programación, invenciones varias, etc.

No es de celos, ya que respeto sus conocimientos, pero no creo que un ingeniero en electrónica y afines he incluso otras áreas, pueda mas que un técnico calificado y con experiencia y desde esto parto, si, experiencia.

Siempre son lo mejor y bien remunerados en empresas y puestos de confianza política y otros.

No quiero desprestigiar, tampoco la unión total, si no compartir mis pensamientos y saber que opinan otros.

Si hay algún ingeniero que lea esto, respeto sus ideales pero no ciertas ideas de jerarquía, etc., a no olvidar que el que mucho abarca, poco aprieta.
Que me corrijan si me equivoco, para esto esta el foro.

Saludos a todos los ingenieros y técnicos, esperando respuestas de ambos, si así lo desean, esto no es una forma de enfrentar a ambos, si no de hacernos una idea un poco mas conceptuada y ubicarnos mas en el campo de trabajo o tareas que realizamos a diario en la vida.

Quien escribe es técnico: SALUDOS CORDIALES: Julian-XP


----------



## jevipe (May 26, 2005)

Muy buenas Julian Xp, estoy totalmente contigo... 
( Un Responsable Técnico )


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 28, 2005)

Así como la gran mayoría de ingenieros no tienen las habilidades practicas de los técnicos y tecnólogos, también la gran mayoría de los técnicos y tecnólogos desconocen muchos de los principios básicos que fundamentan a un ingeniero.

Así que inevitablemente ambas labores se complementan, pero desafortunadamente para los técnicos y tecnólogos las empresas pagan mas por estudio que por experiencia.

Esa en la opinión de un ingeniero que alguna vez fue técnico y tecnólogo.


----------



## dfflorio (May 30, 2005)

Lamentablemente es asi yo soy tecnico , y me pasa eso parecen que mis conocimientos de electronica industrial no valieran, el tema es que tal vez , si la especialidad tecnico electronica siga siendo catalogado como operario calificado u oficial en las industrias ,entonces desapareceran los tecnicos electronicos industriales, y los que queden trabajaran por su cuenta cobrando lo que tiene que ser


----------



## Raflex (Jun 4, 2005)

Hola, yo soy estudiante de ingenieria y me falta solo 1 semestre para titularme,  con respecto a este tema mi opinion es la siguiente:
La diferencia que hay entre ingenieros y tecnicos es la forma de resolver los problemas, los ingenieros usan un metodo analitico para la solucion de problemas, y los tecnicos utilizan mas la experiencia que tienen. Esto se debe a que el ingeniero tiene mas conocimientos teoricos sobre el problema a tratar y ademas se ayuda de herramientas como calculos mas avanzados.

Esta es mi opinion, que opinan ustedes?


----------



## dfflorio (Jun 4, 2005)

mira reflex esto es todo un tema , yo que fui estudiante creo que en la facu te llenan de materias en vez de darte mas practica con desarrollo de proyectos practicos y sacar materias  reumir analisis 1, 2 ,3 en una sola lo mismo que muchas porque te haen perder el tiempo estudiando como desarollo guas green su toerema en vez de enseñar solamente como se usa y como aplicarlo en la vida practica


----------



## alrac (Jun 8, 2005)

Hola a tod@s!!!

Dentro de 15 días seré ingeniera técnica  8) y desde mi situación os comento que estoy entre los técnicos (que todos sabemos que sus conociminetos prácticos son superiores a los de un ingeniero) y los ingenieros superiores (que saben más teoría que los ingenieros técnicos pero con menos laboratorio)...en resumen mi relfexión es que la situacion de los ingeniros técnicos es la peor, estamos bajo los ingenieros superiores que no nos respetan por ser ingenieros técnicos y los técnicos que no nos respetan por no tener su experiencia...conclusión:

NO OS DOY PENA       

gracias y un saludo a todos los que trabajamos en el sector...y pido encarecidamente respeto para todos y hacia todos...


----------



## ocv34 (Jul 8, 2005)

Pues miren yo como tecnico he trabajado en dos empresas y en la primera aunque diga que tengo mas experiencia en el campo y lo que sea de cada quien los ingenieros ahi hacian cosas que creo que un tecnico en realidad nunca las haria,esos eran ingenieros que trabajan directamente con el material,cuando teniamos un problema que resolver acudiamos a ellos y nunca supe de un ingeniero que no nos resolviera algun problema.
   Y en contraste con la empresa en donde trabajo hoy,aqui soy el unico tecnico en electronica que hay y se podria decir que de los ingenieros que hay aqui no hay ninguno que ahorita pudiera hacer lo que yo hago,ellos no diseñan ,ellos no resuelven problemas tecnicos en pocas palabras son ingenieros de escritorio.
    Conclusionor mas capacitado que este un tecnico,siempre va a nesesitar de un ingeniero para soluciones mas complejas y tambien un ungeniero nesesita de la ayuda de un tecnico capacitado.Yo digo que el tecnico y el ingeniero son complemento uno de otro,pero un ingeniero siempre va a ser un ingeniero y por lo tanto si va a tener conocimientos mas fuertes que un tecnico(Siempre y cuando sea un ingeniero de a deveras y no como esos que salen de una butaca en la escuela para meterse detras de un escritorio).


----------



## kaos2007 (Ago 13, 2005)

Estoy en una empresa de ascensores, mas de 10 años, y ahora cada empresa conservadora de elevadores tiene que poseer un representante ingeniero o tecnicos, NO EXISTE algun "Ingeniero" que sepa sobre ascensores asi que nosotros le tenemos que enseñar a "ellos" sobre todo para que "ellos" nos digan si esta bien o mal las cosas.
LUIS :evil:


----------



## MaMu (Ago 13, 2005)

Para el Ingeniero es cloruro de sodio, para el técnico es sal.
La diferencia entre ambos, es la posición objetiva referente a las problematicas a resolver. Más que diferencia, es el hecho de querer Academicamente diferenciarlos, es decir, se forman técnicos para resolver y se forman ingenieros para aportar la resolución desde una base conceptual mucho más amplificadora. Si tan solo nos guiaramos por la experiencia que puedan tener ambos, a un Ingeniero con una basta experiencia no habria con que darle siendo técnico. Muchas veces la experiencia juega en contra, por experiencia uno sabe que la maquina asi anda y la fábrica no se para, pero conceptualmente, la solución no es precisamente la más adecuada, siempre se puede mejorar. Cual es realmente la diferencia, podriamos discutirlo y no terminar jamás, pero debe quedar en claro que esta diferenciación es intensiónal desde el punto de vista Académico ya que se busca un complemento equilibrado entre ambas especialidades. El ingeniero debe ser la idea, el técnico el nervio motor, y entre ambos la solución.


----------



## ruffaku (Ago 16, 2005)

Hola amigos, he leido todos vuestros mensajes soy ingeniero tecnico de telecomunicaciones en mi empresa hay ingenieros, ingenieros tecnicos, tecnicos y auxiliares.
la diferencia ke existe principalmente entre todos nosotros es la formación academica de cada uno esta formacion es la ke principalmente condiciona las tareas a desarroyar por cada trabajador. No se puede compara NUNCA el trabajo de tecnicos con ingenieros, puesto ke ningun tecnico por mucha experiencia ke tenga va a yegarle a ningun ingeniero a la suela de los zapatos. Los Tecnicos curran con las manos, los ingenieros con la cabeza, los tecnicos se puede permitir el lujo de CAGARLA mientras ke a un ingeniero una cagada supone miles de pérdidas y posiblemente su puesto, los tecnicos tienen sus horas de trabajo, mientras ke los ingenieros tiene ke darla al coco para resolver problemas durante muchas horas incluso fines de semana, vender y pelear con el jefe para ke su proyecto vea la luz y pueda darle trabajo a los tecnicos.  Un saludo!!!


----------



## CARLOS MARTIN (Ago 25, 2005)

A lo mejor escuece, pero es realidad, el ingeniero está más capacitado para aprovechar los conocimientos del técnico, es decir usarlo, en el buen sentido. la experiencia en una empresa no es solo técnica, hay que saber algo más, incluso como aprovechar esa técnica.


----------



## ocv34 (Ago 26, 2005)

Este tema no es para confrontar a técnicos con ingenieros, sino para saber en realidad cuales son las diferencias entre ellos, que en realidad son muchas.

No me pareció nada ético, ni correcto el comentario que hizo un Ingeniero tecnico, de que los técnicos no le llegan ni a la suela a los ingenieros, de que tienen horarios etc...

Para empezar en los comentarios que yo he visto se maneja el tema siempre con respeto y el que yo hice anteriormente no generalizo si se fijan a ningún lado(ing. o tec.) y respecto a lo que se comenta les digo que:

-Para empezar yo soy Técnico.
-Yo no tengo horario ni para salir ni para comer.
-Si yo la riego, las perdidas serian enormes.
-Aquí yo trabajo un 20% con las manos y un 80% con la cabeza.
-Algunos ing. han aprendido de mi a la par de lo que yo aprendo de ellos.
-Y para finalizar, a mi no se me sube tanto la mierda a la cabeza como a ellos.

Y con esto no estoy generalizando, porque en donde antes yo trabajaba, existen unos ingenieros que cualquier empresa pagaría lo que ninguno de los ingenieros que he conocido después que ellos aspiraría a ganar, esos si son ingenieros, mis respetos, pero también yo creo que hay muchísimos técnicos (la mayoría), que se merecen el respeto de todos.

Hay mas Ingenieros que han fracasado en su ámbito laboral que técnicos, porque la mayoría de los técnicos que yo conozco se han superado enormemente(y lo siguen haciendo).


----------



## negro el 11 (Sep 2, 2005)

Estimados colegas me metieron el dedo en la llaga...
El Sr ingeniero es una persona metodica estudiosa e inteligente pero a su ves es una persona inesperiente incapas y sin oficio, pero con muchos aires de grandesa y sobervia los cuales no les sirven de nada  ya que por si mismos no son capases de solucionar problema alguno.
Y siempre esta el tecnico salvando la petisa.


EL TITULO DE INGENIERO SE CREO PARA SACARLE TRABAJO A LA LAS PERSONAS CAPACES.


----------



## rony pinto (Sep 11, 2005)

hey la verdad he escrito un monton de vainas y la borro jajjaja. Se puede ver desde este punto de vista el ing se a quemado las pestanas estudiando para ser un profesional en las universidad se suele cuestionar mucho a los tecnicos pero tambien se valora mucho su experiencia. tambien lo del salario tiene q ver con responsabilidad


----------



## cox (Oct 18, 2005)

Muy buenos todos los comentarios, quiero agregar q a mi modo de ver, cada especialidad depende del impetu con que cada uno enfrente sus responsabilidades.

Tengo amigos ingenieros recibidos en electronica, algunos 'grosos' que publican documentos (papers) en finlandia, usa, etc. y otros medio ' vaguitos'  q como dicen por ahi solo sirven para el escritorio. 

Yo por mi parte soy tecnico electronico, y en las empresas que estuve obviamente pagan mas por el titulo de ingeniero aun cuando éste se apoye del tecnico para realizar una tarea que solo no podria. 

Con respecto a la diferencia que para uno es sal y cloruro de sodio para el otro, en mi humilde opinion, es una cuestion natural por la que uno sabe esto, es la curiosidad lo que nos lleva a saber estas cosas, yo por ejemplo supe esta difencia de muy pequeño cuando ni siquiera habia terminado la primaria (juaz). A lo que voy es que muchos de uds. deben saber que existen estudiantes flojos, inteligentes, trabajadores que se esfuerzan por aprender aunque les cueste y otros que no tanto, pero en fin el resultado esta en cada uno, independientemente del titulo obtenido, ni de la institucion.

Lo importante creo yo es respetarnos con nuestros colegas ya sea de menor o mayor jerarquia, y saber diferenciar el conocimiento de cada uno y la experciencia.

Un saludo afectuoso,
haya paz.


----------



## spacho (Oct 24, 2005)

Soy técnico y tuve la oportunidad de estar con ingenieros que sabían mucho y nada a la vez y con aquellos que aman la electrónica con pasión y que pueden hacer lo que les pidas. Así que muchas de las diferencias pueden venir por el amor a la electrónica (algunos) y otros por tener nada mas que un titulo, cosa que la gran mayoría de los técnicos no solo estudiamos sino que también ha sido o es nuestro jovi.


----------



## noseman (Oct 25, 2005)

en mi opinion, un ingeniero esta algo mas capacitado que el tecnico, ya que el ingeniero ve muchas materias BASES que el tecnico, que con estas bases, puede INVENTAR/DISEÑAR alguna cosa nueva, asi sea un circuito, o hasta un teorema que facilite alguna cosa, a diferencia del tecnico, que le quedaria mas que imposible con su formacion hacer algo de esto (mas que todo el teorema). o lo que pienso del tecnico, solo sirve pa reparar cosas ya inventadas


----------



## Agustin Arevalo (Nov 24, 2005)

Un *"Tecnico"* es un profesional que se dedica a una tarea especifica y se especializa, por medio de experiencia, conocimiento, busqueda e investigacion, es un ser que tiene la capacidad de resolver cualquier situacion que se le presente, siempre y cuando este dispuesto a hacerlo.

*"Tanto si piensa que puede como si piensa que no, está en lo cierto"
Henry Ford *

Cualquier ser pensante puede tener un grado de *"Ingeniero"*, ya que que viene de la palabra ingenio, este ser que tenga la capacidad de ingeniar, investigar, y actuar tiene la capacidad igual pero no mayor a cualquier otro ser.

*"He aprendido que un hombre sólo tiene derecho a mirar a otro hacia abajo, cuando ha de ayudarle a levantarse."
Gabriel García Márquez*

Un Tecnico con experiencia, y no cuenta con un papel que lo acredite como ingeniero, pero esta decidido a intentar, analizar, evaluar, actuar, no requiere de ese papel para demostralo entonces el es un Ingeniero.

*"Hace mas el que quiere, que el que puede"
"Nunca digas no puedo, mejor di no lo he intentado"*

Cierto hay Ingenieros solo de papel pero el tener la teoria no le garantiza que siempre tenga la razon, de que sirve tener un papel guardado si no puede y/o ayuda a resolver los problemas de otros, pero felicitaciones al Ingeniero de verdad, con o sin documento, ese que tiene la teoria aprendida en una institucion y/o por el mismo buscando en estas grandes herramientas; internet, libros, amigos, sabios, etc., Es el ser que todos quisieramos ser, ya que ahi podemos servir a todos, y no servirnos de los demas.

*"En tiempos de cambio, quienes están dispuestos a aprender heredarán la tierra, mientras que los que creen que ya saben se encontrarán hermosamente equipados para enfrentarse a un mundo que dejó de existir". 
Eric Höffer*

Una persona que se considere inferior siempre lo sera por merito propio, no por merito academico o de la sociedad, recuedo que mis padres me decian; para que estudias eso, si eres un burro. yo acepte ser burro mas el tiempo les dio la espalda y me encamino a seguir, no en escuela pero si en la vida donde me he dedicado al estudio, investigacion y ademas la practica, hoy en dia empresa que trabajo es empresa que me ciontrata como Ingeniero y para llos trabajo como un INGENIERO aun cuando no tengo un documento que me acredite. Hoy mis padres se sienten orgullosos de tener a un Ingeniero en casa. (gracias a Dios no soy Burro).

*El mundo tiene problemas que no pueden ser resueltos pensando en la forma en que pensábamos cuando los creamos. 
Albert Einstein* 

Tu si tienes un titulo de Ingeniero mas no lo aprovechas eres un mediocre, "disculpando la palabra si a alguien ofendo"
Tu si eres un Tecnico y no tienes las hagallas de conocer mas, igual que un Ingeniero tu eres un mediocre.

Pero si tu tienes las hagallas de aferrarte a este mundo y ser parte de el y quieres contribuir en su desarrollo, con o sin "TITULO", Bien benido al siglo XXI Sr. Ingeniero. Sientete orgulloso de serlo sin olvidarte de seguir estudiando para seguir aportando.

*"EL TONTO CREE SABERLO TODO, mientras el sabio aun esta dispuesto a seguir aprendiendo"*


----------



## kokikhan (Nov 24, 2005)

wenas, eh visto este tema y me ah llamado la atensión y tambien deseo dar mi opinion q talves les puede servir d algo.
sobre los comentarios ya expuestos, la mayoria compara a un tecnico experimentado con un ingeniero novato, primer error, y t lo demuestro d esta manera. un ejemplo muy simple:
(hablando d puntos d vista parejos, en cuanto a la experiencia, digamos q recien han salido d sus estudios)
un tecnico t puede armar una fuente d alimentacion, pero dudo mucho q t sepa pa q mela sirve el regulador o q mela hacen los diodos, cual es la señal d entrada, como c transformadorrma etc etc. (ojo q es un ejemplo, no digo q sea asi), en cambio un ingeniero lo hace, si el kiere q salgan 2000 amperios, pos lo hace y le sale, dudo mucho q un tecnico pueda hacerlo.
entonces ahi ta el punto d comparacion, el tecnico va a resolver, hacerlo (y puede q a veces mejor q un ing), pero lo ara a ciegas, ya q puede armar algo, y si c kema pos capas no sepa por q (a menos q tenga una experiencia pasada).
d este ejemplo va mi conclusion...

el ingeniero sabe x q sucede, y lo maneja a su antojo, el tiene el control, ya q el lo diseña y el circuito va a hacer lo q el kiere, en cambio el tecnico lo podra resolver y todo pero no controlar totalmente.

claro hablando d un punto d viste ekitativo, ya q seria injusto comprar a un tecnico experimentado con un ing q recien sale d la facu :S, aver x q no comprar a un doctor en electronica con un tecnico recien salido del instituto???

esto claro, sin animos d ofender a alguien. pero señores, uno no c pasa en la universidad tantos años pa ser menos q alguien q pasa unos cuantos.

una cosita, referente al q dijo q en la universidad t enseñan cosas teoricas y q son tonterias (especificamente no abra usado esta palabra, pero eso parece), pos dime si tu no sabes sumar, como mela vas a multiplicar???
si no sabes los fundamentos basicos, como vas a resolver un problema mayor, todo es consecutivo. (a menos q tu universidad sea una pu**** y t enseñen arte en ves d ciencia D)

bueno como dije, esto sin animos d ofender a alguien, y espero no lo tomen mis terminos como despectivos, q no fueron asi..... nos vemos

salu2


----------



## maunix (Nov 25, 2005)

Quisiera aportar mi opinión.

Antes quisiera aclarar que soy Ingeniero Electrónico, pero el ser ingeniero no me hace sobre humano ni tampoco me da super poderes.... tampoco me dió poder para denigrar a nadie.

Fui muchos años 'técnico' , y mientras lo era, estudiaba en la Universidad.  Yo tenía la experiencia,  sabía "algunas" cosas, y con la Universidad fui atando cabos, uniendo la experiencia con el conocimiento profundo del 'porqué' de las cosas....

He trabajado en 3 empresas,  en todas estuve en contacto con técnicos e ingenieros.  Con todos me he llevado bien, en mi último trabajo me hice 'amigo' de mi compañero de trabajo y técnico.  El también tenía una aprehensión hacia la imagen de 'ingeniero'... yo lo notaba y el me lo hizo saber muchas veces....

El tiempo fue acomodando las cosas, nos hicimos amigos, me gané su confianza a fuerza de 'demostrarle' el porqué de las cosas, fue aprendiendo a mi lado y yo al suyo.  El me enseñó la experiencia y yo le fui indicando el porqué de lo que veía que estaba bien y de lo que veía que estaba mal.

Hoy somos muy buenos amigos...

He leído muchas opiniones y espero poder entender el punto de vista de todos.

Estamos separando Ingenieros y Técnicos como si fueran perros y gatos.... y no es así, ,son seres humanos. 

Al ser seres humanos , hay técnicos que son brutos y sobervios, otros que son brutos y humildes... asi como hay ingenieros sabios y soberbios e ingenieros sabios y humildes....

Si no hubiera ingenieros, no se habría diseñado la Torre Eiffel...... si no hubiera técnicos, no se podrian haber puesto los tornillos y las soldaduras con tanta precisión....

Si no existieran los ingenieros, no existiria el transitor y las Pcs... si no existieran los técnicos no habria quien las repare a un costo prudente....

Sin ingenieros no existiría el televisor... sin técnicos no existiría el tendido de cable o la reparacion de los mismos....


He estado de ambos lados y no un dia... sino AÑOS.... y debo decir que hay técnicos muy buenos que conocen lo que hacen y hay ingenieros muy brutos que debieran volver a la Universidad... 

Quiero aclarar mi opinión sobre lo que se suele llamar *experiencia*...
De que sirve la experiencia si no se domina realmente el fenómeno? si solo se sabe que cambiando esto o aquello que 'seguro' se quemó se soluciona? pero no se sabe realmente porqué se quemó? 
Si todo fuera experiencia entonces, para que ir al colegio a aprender a sumar y a restar? aprendamos de la experiencia! solos.... 
Lo mismo ocurre con cualquier estudio.... el estudio nos hace avanzar más rápido en el conocimiento, nos hace saber PORQUE las cosas son como son... nos hace comprender como funciona un celular por mas que no lo hayamos abierto nunca....  conocemos los bloques funcionales y a vececs eso basta para darse cuenta que algo anda bien o mal ... la experiencia por si sola no resuelve nuevos problemas .... simplemente se utiliza la prueba y el error como método de aprendizaje, lo cual es efectivo en el sentido que se aprende,  pero no lo es en el punto en que se pierde mucho tiempo.

Ambos son necesarios... ambos son diferentes... 

Como ingeniero me tocó conocer el porqué de las cosas,  habiendolas conocido antes como técnico sin dominar profundamente el tema...

Sigo aprendiendo de los técnicos pero también puedo sentarme a diseñar algo de la nada, sin depender de la experiencia, solo imaginando las cosas de lo que se podria llegar a hacer...

El tema da para mucho y no he llegado a poner todo lo que opino porque me parece más un tema para una charla de café que para un foro donde por ahi la palabra escrita se mal interpreta o no se tiene el tiempo necesario para escribir todo lo que se piensa.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Nov 28, 2005)

Creo que no es fácil responder a la pregunta, y me gustaría aportar un poco.  

No creo que como personas haya diferencia entre ingenieros y técnicos.   Como ya lo han comentado varios en los mensajes anteriores, un ingeniero tiene un poco más de conocimientos teóricos que prácticos al momento de egresarse.   Al igual que un técnico tiene más conocimientos prácticos que teóricos.

De allí en adelante,  existe una gran diferencia entre las personas.   Puede haber ingenieros que aunque estudiaron la teoría varios años no desarrollan el cómo aplicarla para resolver problemas, y al mismo tiempo hay técnicos que al especializarse en un área específica desarrollan sus habilidades en el área y pueden descuidar los conocimientos teóricos.    En ambos casos no veo la diferencia como personas.  Y aquel que se considera mejor persona por tener un título distinto a otro creo que debe reflexionar al respecto.  

Dentro del área laborar, claro que va a existir diferencias en los puestos asignados para técnicos y para los ingenieros al inicio de una carrera, pero eso tiene su ciencia.   Considero fielmente que a partir del inicio laboral, cada quien tiene la capacidad suficiente para desarrollarse a sí misma para lograr sus objetivos personales.   Pero puede ser un poco más costoso para un técnico llegar a conocer todos los conocimientos teóricos, pues necesitará de mucha inversión en educación, que generalmente no es fácil de adquirir, pues tiene que dedicarle una buena parte del día a continuar desarrollando sus habilidades técnicas (especialmente el el área laboral).   Y al mismo tiempo a un ingeniero le puede costar mucho trabajo desarrollar las habilidades técnicas, pues va a necesitar de mucho tiempo invertido en adquirir la perfección en una habilidad.

Creo que un ingeniero que inició como técnico tiene mucho mérito, por el hecho de que se puede notar su intención se superarse a sí mismo.

Y un ingeniero que no desarrolla las habilidades técnicas, más le vale siempre tener a su lado un técnico muy capaz. 

Para concluir creo que para técnicos e ingenieros, deben desarrollar su habilidad de superarse a si mismos sin compararse con los demás.   A veces tantas comparaciones pueden crear ego en nosotros o podemos subestimarnos ante los demás.   

Atentamente,

El p@n@


----------



## tuvieja (Nov 29, 2005)

hola.. no soy ingeniero.. y tampoco soy tecnico.. soy profesor de ciencias biologicas. Sin embargo las circunstancias de la vida me fueron llevando a aprender un poco de informática.. un poco sobre software, hardware... hice unos infimos trabajos para algunas empresas y la conclusion a la que llego es la siguiente: en el ámbito donde vivo mas vale un tecnico autodidacta que un ingeniero recibido y sin experiencia.. aunque siempre este es necesario pues todas las empresas necesitan de un aval científico.


----------



## maunix (Nov 30, 2005)

tuvieja dijo:
			
		

> hola.. no soy ingeniero.. y tampoco soy tecnico.. soy profesor de ciencias biologicas. Sin embargo las circunstancias de la vida me fueron llevando a aprender un poco de informática.. un poco sobre software, hardware... hice unos infimos trabajos para algunas empresas y la conclusion a la que llego es la siguiente: en el ámbito donde vivo mas vale un tecnico autodidacta que un ingeniero recibido y sin experiencia.. aunque siempre este es necesario pues todas las empresas necesitan de un aval científico.



Puede ser cierto en el ámbito que tu te manejas.  Pero considero que un ingeniero sin experiencia es más fácil y rápido de formar que alguien que aprendió como autodidacta.

Y no soy yo el único que lo piensa, de hecho las multinacionales que se encargan de hacer proyectos enormes, toman a ingenieros recien recibidos, sin experiencia y los 'forman a gusto' para que aprendan lo que les hace falta.

Un ingeniero sin experiencia, solo demostró que tiene ciertos conocimientos básicos y que puede 'aprender' y 'captar conocimientos'... nada mas.
Coincido en que un ingeniero sin experiencia es poco útil pero también es cierto que se aprende más rapido.
Piensa en lo siguiente.  Un ingeniero es alguien que durante al menos 5 años, estuvo 8 horas por día durante el período escolar, absorviendo conocimientos ... esto es dificil de combatir con ser autodidacta y nada mas... 

Te lo dice alguien que también es autodidacta en muchos aspectos y sin embargo encontró que la mejor forma de aprender BIEN y RAPIDO es estudiando.


----------



## Banquo (Dic 17, 2005)

Me parece que tu sí debes ser un impresentable de cuidado. Mira que decir que un técnico no le llega a la suela de los zapatos a un ingeniero. ¿En qué? En matemáticas, en física, en química.. de acurdo. ¿Pero que pasa, que también es más culto y más noble? ¿El técnico es quizá una MIERDA para ti? Hay una enorme diferencia entre un técnico y un ingeniero, es cierto, pero una cosa es que sean diferentes (funcionalmente) y otra que sean inferires. Lo que pasa es que tu eres un nazi o un fascista que se cree superior por tener un título de ingeniero técnico. Puedes ser un gran ingeniero técnico pero, como persona, siento desprecio por tus comentarios y me entristezco en pensar que puede haber una escoria de tu calibre circulando por ahí.


----------



## maunix (Dic 18, 2005)

Banquo dijo:
			
		

> Me parece que tu sí debes ser un impresentable de cuidado. Mira que decir que un técnico no le llega a la suela de los zapatos a un ingeniero. ¿En qué? En matemáticas, en física, en química.. de acurdo. ¿Pero que pasa, que también es más culto y más noble? ¿El técnico es quizá una MIERDA para ti? Hay una enorme diferencia entre un técnico y un ingeniero, es cierto, pero una cosa es que sean diferentes (funcionalmente) y otra que sean inferires. Lo que pasa es que tu eres un nazi o un fascista que se cree superior por tener un título de ingeniero técnico. Puedes ser un gran ingeniero técnico pero, como persona, siento desprecio por tus comentarios y me entristezco en pensar que puede haber una escoria de tu calibre circulando por ahí.



*Banquo* seria importante saber a 'quien' le escribiste semejante post ya que no dice a quien le hablas.... y hubo muuuucha gente que escribió sobre el tema.


----------



## Josias (Dic 20, 2005)

Bueno estoy a punto de terminar la carrera de  Ing electronico y estuve trabajando como tecnico yo soy tecnico, y en mi experiencia pudes notar ambas cosas, tecnicos muy capaces y otros no capaces e ingenieros capaces y otros no capaces, me toco trabajar con estos grupos de personas y da gusto trabajar con ingenieros y tecnicos capaces ya que realamente tarbajan para lo q le pagan en cambio tambien trabaje con tecnicos de esos q en un control de un motor se toman una semana, y lo q pienso es q aqui depende de la etica laboral de cada quien hay quienes les gusta superarse y realmente aman su trabajo y aun si son ingenieros o tecnicos sui aman su trabajo puedesn hacer muchas cosas los dos juntos, porq el ing necesita del tecnico como el tecnico del ing.

y algo que nos enseñaron en nuestra facultad es que el tecnico no tiene la culpa de un mal trabajo si no la culpa recae sobre el Ing 
analizenlo!!

y ahi muy buenos comentarios de gente con experiencia

saludos


----------



## alexgrisales (Ene 5, 2006)

hay algo que nadie ha tenido en cuenta.
Una cosa es un Técnico con una inteligencia superior por eje un C.I de 120 o mayor y otra cosa es un ingeniero con un C.I normalito. 90-110

Lo que quiero aportar es que las personas no se deben juzgar por su profeción. no es lo mismo un ingeniero normal, a uno inteligente a uno superdotado a uno genio.

De cada 100 personas dos son superdotadas ( c.i 130 )y de estas superdotadas los encontramos desde obreros, amas de casa hasta en la nasa.

si ud es un tecnico superdotado y su jefe es un ingeniero normalito ? seguramente le pierdes el respeto. En cuanto a la paga, si ustedes tiene un tecnico muy bueno y baratico, para la empresa es mejor.


----------



## the_OriGinal (Ene 13, 2006)

Soy de españa (barcelona)
soy tec auxiliar en electricidad tb tecnico  espialista en electronica y ahora  estoy terminando la carrera de ing tec de telecos especializada en electrónica....

estoy deacuerdo con muchos de los comentarios...yo por lo q habeis visto ..por a ahora solo soy teoría pura...ya q tengo 23 años recien cumplidos y eso demuestra q de experiencia practica..la mínima...

Voy a salir al mercado un pco como en tierra de nadie..pq siendo Ingeniero tec..no se como sentir ni q esperar...pero bueno...sobre lo del tema.... hay una frase q ha dixo magio q creo q ha dado en el clavo :

"Si no hubiera ingenieros, no se habría diseñado la Torre Eiffel...... si no hubiera técnicos, no se podrian haber puesto los tornillos y las soldaduras con tanta precisión.... "

Un ingeniero sirve para diseñar y crear...nunca hay q poner fronteras a la imaginacion de un "verdadero" ingeniero
y un TEc : para montar ,reparar y supervisar  ( nadie entenderá mejor la calidad de un trabajo como un tec )


----------



## makine (Abr 22, 2006)

Un ingeniero superior dudo q sepa mas de electronica que un ingeniero tecnico que lleva 3 años estudiando sobre lo mismo.  Lo digo porque he estudiado las dos carreras y es asi de claro. Si me dices una ingenieria industrial o algo semejante pues es así de cierto. Pero el Ing tendra el mismo derecho que el tecnico aunque solo haya cursado 1 año de electronica. En ingenierias industriales q yosepa de elctronica hay 2 o 3 asiganturas como mucho. En la tecnica hay 15. Saludos.


----------



## José Rojas (Abr 27, 2006)

primeramente mis saludos solo es una opinión personal, y me disculpan todos aquiellos que discrepan
Yó también soy Técnico, quizá no tan bueno como la chica, seguí mis estudios de Ingeniería, y estoy a punto de graduarme; en mi concepto Un Ingeniero es toda persona que basado en un conocimiento de Matemática, y Física, plantea una alternativa para solucionar un problema de tipo técnico, pero además para que su diseño sea tomado en cuenta , debe poseer un título Universitario, claro y eso considero como injusto
pero es una norma internacional, así que la chica no tiene por que sentirse menos, ni más solamente diferente, un Técnico, tambien te plantea una alternativa para solucionar un problema, pero quizá debido al tiempo de estudio en general no se baza en la Matemática, y la Física,y la sociedad no lo reconoce como un trabajo completo, como podrás darte cuenta es solo cuestion de convenimiento para poder entender mejor las cosas.
Atte J R


----------



## José Rojas (Abr 27, 2006)

En cierta ocación Cuando estaba cursando Electrónica II el profesor decía que un Técnico no puede ser un buen Ingeniero, y que viceversa sí y me parecía que lo decía mirándome, por que el sabia que yó era Técnico, realmente yó no le tomaba en cuenta lo que el decía,por el contrario me hacía sentir bien, por que a pesar de todo yó hago lo que más de uno hace tomar lo" malo" como algo bueno, nunca recuerdo haberme sentido peor ó mejor que alguien, mi vida al igual que de muchos está colmado de experiencias buenas, y malas, repito las malas las tomo como buenas y yá; Un Ing, un Técnico, ámbos son necesarios son prescindibles a la hora de diseñar, y ejecutar un Proyecto no podemos decir que uno es mejor que el otro, ó por lomenos yó así no lo véo a pesar de que si Dios quiere pronto seré Ing.y eso no me hace ser mejor que el Técnico, solo es cuestion de que nada en la vida es igual que otro, mis disculpas a los que lean estas reflexiones que yá son por demás comunes
Atte J R


----------



## Rubén Ariza (May 8, 2006)

Hace 11 años que soy técnico, y lo único que he hecho es reparar los desastres que hacen los ingenieros. Sin ofender. saludos a todos y todas.


----------



## al1912 (Jun 9, 2006)

Si vamos a comparar ingenieros con tecnicos hay k comparar un buen ingeniero, con un buen tecnico, eso es por una parte. La diferencia entre un tecnico y un ingeniero es, desde mi punto de vista, que el tecnico sabe lo k sabe por experiencia practica, mas un ingeniero conoce las cosas a un nivel mas profundo, sabe el porque de las cosas y los fundamentos y principios de las mismas.

Yo respeto a los tecnicos ya que en muchos casos, pueden resolver problemas de manera mas rapida y eficiente que un ingeniero, sin embargo, un ingeniero con mucha experiencia puede lograr mucho mas que lo que pueda llegar a lograr un tecnico.

Att. Un estudiante de ing. telematica


----------



## maunix (Jun 9, 2006)

Rubén Ariza dijo:
			
		

> Hace 11 años que soy técnico, y lo único que he hecho es reparar los desastres que hacen los ingenieros. Sin ofender. saludos a todos y todas.



Rubén, no entendí bien tu post.  Las cosas se rompen tarde o temprano, pero no se porque dices "desastres" o tal vez solo conozcas ingenieros desastrosos.

Hay miles de máquinas diseñadas por ingenieros que funcionan perfectamente pero que requieren mantenimiento y que no siempre se les hace... También miles de equipos que se instalan mal por lo cual se terminan dañando.  

Analizar una frase como la tuya no permite lugar al debate porque no has hecho mucho al respecto del tratamiento del tema que fue motivo del post.

Realmente me interesa tu postura y me gustaría conocer algún caso puntual en el que puedas justificar el post. 

Si crees que puedes mejorar un diseño ¿porqué no lo haces? Criticar sin ponerse a ver como solucionarlo es fácil, más ponerse a diseñar... ya no lo es tanto.  Si crees que puedes aportar conocimiento no importa si eres ingeniero, técnico o un limpia botas!  Muchas ideas ingeniosas no salen de gente con estudios universitarios sino de alguien con visión de resolver problemas de una forma simple.  

Tal vez tu eres de esos y estás desperdiciando tu tiempo en criticar en vez de ponerte manos a la obra y hacer algo mejor para solucionar esos "desastres" que mencionas  
 

Saludos


----------



## AGIO (Jun 12, 2006)

Hola, es la primera ves que entro al foro y encontré este tema que es algo que estoy notando ahora. Les cuento que estoy por recibirme de ingeniero electrónico y la verdad no sé nada de como son físicamente los componentes que vengo usando durante estos años. Me recibí en el colegio de bachiller con orientación en ciencias naturales y económicas y entré a la facultad de ingeniería. Como no soy técnico, hace un par de años me daban una resistencia y me decían que era un capacitor y yo les creía. Opté con el tiempo por investigar por mi cuenta y comenzar a aplicar mis conocimientos. Hay mucha diferencia entre la teoría y la práctica y la verdad es que creo que depende de cada uno en nutrirse de ambas, no es bueno tener mucha teoría así como tampoco mucha práctica y nada de la otra. Creo que se debe lograr un balance entre ambas y quizas lo que se puede lograr como ingeniero es comenzar algo sin conocimiento previo y mediante la teoría y las simulaciones adquirir la experiencia necesaría como para transportarlo a algo físico. Lo ideal en mi opinión es ser técnico e ingeniero luego, muchos de mis compañeros lo son y entienden muchas mas cosas que yo, para mi todo es números y esquemáticos, por ahora. Es más, les confieso que entré a este foro buscando como conectar un transformador con punto medio, que de no ser por un compañero que me dijo que existía yo no lo conocía ya que siempre lo que hice en la facultad fue poner + y - tanto voltaje y ya está. Creo que son cosas en las que hay que acostrumbrarse y veo que un técnico cuando le hablan de algo sabe a que se refieren y en cambio yo sólo me fijo en los valores y los principios físicos que implican para luego resolver los problemas, pero hay muchisimas cosas obvias que nunca relacioné y ahora estoy haciendolo...
Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 12, 2006)

Saludos, un tema un poco espinoso pero................
Yo he conocido INGENIEROS buenisimos, regulares, malos y remalos
he conocido TECNICOS Buenisimos, regulares, malos y remalos
Cada uno hace lo que su preparacion academica e intelectual le permite.
La verdadera importancia esta en como lo haces.......
Si eres un tecnico debes de procurar ser uno muy bueno llegando a excelente
Si eres un Ingeniero debes de procurar ser uno muy bueno llegando a excelente
Si quieres ser ingeniero para lograr cosa tales como Buen puesto, dinero, que te llamen Ingeniero y demas cosas, creo equivocaste tu profesion
Algunos Ingenieros o por lo menos algunos que he conocido no sabian ni leer un condensador con codigo JIS......ni sabian que era el JIS, eran Ingenieros porque sus padres les dijeron: "sean ingenieros", porque daba cache ser ingeniero y por que ganarias mas que los tecnicos, solo debias estudiar y estudiar y al final graduarte con tu titulo y nada mas.....pero creanme que he conocido unos que QUERIAN ser ingenieros y de ellos he aprendido muchisimo, ellos de verdad quieren esta profesion y quien le gusta algo lo hace de la mejor manera.
Alguien un dia dijo "El dia que encuentres un trabajo en el cual te diviertas todo el dia, ese dia no tendras que volver a trabajar"
Soy tecnico y me considero muy bueno, no por que alguien quien no sabe de esto me lo diga, lo afirmo porque procuro todos los dias amar mas  esta profesion, capacitarme, aprender, investigar, aprender de los errores,  y muchas cosas mas, solo por eso.
Como pueden ver si eres un buen tecnico, eres mejor que un ingeniero que lo es solo por que le digan Ingeniero.
Si eres un buen ingeniero eres una persona muy capacitada y de quien un buen tecnico puede aprender muchisimo.
Si eres un tecnico por que no tenias nada que hacer en la vida, eres igual de malo al ingeniero que lo es para que le digan ingeniero.
Si eres un Ingeniero de esos que lo son porque le digan ingeniero no te creas mejor que un buen tecnico.
Conclusion en tu profesion y en la vida, si eres algo, se el mejor en ello o trata de serlo y no mires lo que son los demas.
Siempre habra alguien que las personas vean inferior a ti, y tambien veran alguien que es superior a ti, pero eso no debe importar, solo ser un buen ser humano y un buen profesional sea lo que sea.
De mi parte gracias porque existen los buenos ingenieros y buenos tecnicos, y los malos tecnicos y malos ingenieros deberian abandonar esto y dedicarse a la politica (da mas plata y les llaman DOCTORES sin siquiera haber terminado la educacion basica)
espero no haber ofendido a alguien, si lo hice,  mis disculpas, pero es muy bueno decir lo que se tiene en a cabeza y no lo que los demas quieren oir, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## reloader (Jun 12, 2006)

bueno mi opinion es la siguiente los tecnicos son mejores q los ing. por lo sgt
yo estudio en una ist.para tecnicos en electronica y a la ves en una univercidad la misma carrera, la universidad te enseñan cosas q me edado cuenta q no vla la pena por decirlo mejor enseñan cosas ideales y no la realidad , en cambio el tecnico se saca la ..... practicanso y analizandi los dispocitivos por no fuenciona?etc,etc 
en cambio en la universidad con las justas usas un cautin en el 4to ciclo y eso si es q lo vez

pensado el tecnico consige trabajo al salir no mas del inst. 
el ingeniero pues que haga su taxi no mas por q ingeniero solo hay 1 en cada puesto
ya q los ingenieros son ingenieros "se merecen lo mejor" y por eso no hay trabajo pa ellos q pena no?  , la realidad es haci la demanda de tecnicos aumenta dia tras dia y de ingenieros disminuye la causa la falta de conocimientos en la vida real con problemas reales


pero = sigo en los dos lugares


----------



## Ivan N. (Jun 13, 2006)

Saludos a todos. Estoy en el ultimo año de una escuela secundaria tecnica mas precisamente yo estoy en la orientacion de electronica, y a lo largo de estos años he aprendido muchas cosas, algunas teoricas y muchas practicas. Y si es cierto con la experiencia llegas a un momento que si conoces el circuito en el que estas trabajando, podes saber casi instantaneamente por que esta funcionando mal, se puede saber por ejemplo que en una fuente de alimentacion regulable regulada asimetrica si en la salida no hay nada es por que se quemo "tal transistor de la proteccion". Pero y si no se conoce el circuito? Y si hay que basar el funcionamiento del circuito en funciones matematicas rarisimas que llenan un pizarron entero, que son unicamente suposiciones de como deberia funcionar? ( me ha pasado ) En esos casos por mas que tengas toda la experiencia practica de la mitad de todos los circuitos del mundo, si nunca habias visto algo asi antes, entonces no hay nada que hacerle. Y ahi es donde entra al juego el ingeniero con todos esos años de estudio de formulas matematicas inservibles y pueden llegar a dar una muy buena aproximacion de la realidad sin que sea necesario poseer conocimientos anteriores sobre el circuito en cuestion.
Para mi lso tecnicos y los ingenieros estan echos para tareas totalmente distintas, por lo que es practicamente imposible compararlos. Es como si quisieras comparar el servicio de correos con un cadete, no vas a usar el correo para mandar unas notas a 2 cuadras, pero tampoco vas a usar un cadete para mandar paquetes al otro lado del pais.


----------



## Bofalmor (Jun 29, 2006)

Al ingeniero le enseñan a pensar, a estar buscando siempre el porque de todo, a buscar la solución óptima. Al ingeniero técnico le enseñan a desarrollarse en el mundo laboral, tambien a pensar, pero solo a buscar una solución.

Un técnico ke esta estudiando para ingeniero.


----------



## Ing. Byron Arrivillaga (Jun 29, 2006)

TENGO 7 ANOS DE SER INGENIERO, SIN EMBARGO CASI 15 DE SER TECNICO EN EL AREA DE TELECOMUNICACIONES.

CREO QUE CUALQUIER INGENIERO TIENE CASO PARECIDO, CIERTO MUCHOS TECNICOS,  ALGUN ESPECIFICO SABEN MUCHO Y TODO INGENIERO CON MAS DE 2 DEDOS DE FRENTE TIENE EL SUFICIENTE COCO PARA APRENDER DE ELLOS Y ENTENDER QUE ELLOS SABEN, PERO NO ES CRITICABLE QUE UN INGENIERO NUEVO EN SU TRABAJO NO SEPA LO QUE SABE EL TECNICO,  EL INGENIERO APRENDERA, Y ADEMAS PODRA USAR SUS CONOCIMIENTOS PARA APOYAR A LOS TECNICOS PUROS.

YO SOY TECNICO E INGENIERO, NO SE PODRIA VIVIR EN UN MUNDO ELECTRICO-ELECTRONICO SIN AMBOS,  ASI QUE SERIA MEJOR QUE SIN BUSCAR PELOS EN SOPAS DE OTROS, BUSCARAMOS LA MANERA DE ENTENER QUE SI LOS INGENIEROS NO SABEN LOS TRUCOS DEL TECNICO, ES POQUE SON INGENIEROS NO DIOS (NO LAS SABEN TODAS) Y LOS TECNICOS NO TIENEN TODA LA INFORMACION PARA APOYAR SUS CONOCIMIENTOS PERO TIENEN TODA LA EXPERIENCIA QUE A CUALQUER INGENIERO QUE SABE QUE LE CONVIENE DEBERIA DE TRATAR DE ASIMILAR.

RESPETEMOS QUE CADA UNO TIENE UN PAPEL Y AMBOS SON IMPORTANTES


----------



## tasman33 (Jun 30, 2006)

Mi padre fue un gran técnico, y yo me formé como ingeniero... su comentario siempre era: "yo se como funcionan las cosas, tu sabes por qué funcionan"

Además de muy buenos amigos, trabajabamos muy bien juntos, un complemento muy balanceado entre la visión práctica y el análisis metodológico. Quizás nuestro mejor momento fué cuando yo diseñabaa equipos electrónicos y el manejaba la fábrica y el área de servicio.

Con él aprendí a respetar al técnico y a ver de manera crítica al ingeniero: el problema es que hay algunos ingenieros que piensan que un cuadrado de cartón habilita a que sus neuronas produzcan, lo que no siempre es cierto.

He sido catedrático universitario (robótica, microelectrónica y arquitectura de computadoras), y profesor de tecnológico (tecnologías de fabricación, circutos de potencia etc.) y ambas experiencias fueron muy gratas, además de aleccionadoras. Esto me ha permitido ver muy de cerca las dos caras de la moneda, las espectativas, capacidades y limitaciones de técnicos e ingenieros, y también cuantas veces he visto estudiantes de ingeniería que deberían estudiar para técnicos por sus características, y también el caso inverso: técnicos que deberían estar en la universidad.

También veo que en latinoamérica por alguna razón el técnico es menospreciado o subvaluado, de modo que casi todos los que salen del coleguio solo piensan: YO INGENIERO, cuando en casi todos los países latinoamericanos hay un grán déficit de técnicos calificados, y un exceso de ingenieros, que hace que muchos de ellos terminen en una ocupación técnica, sin estar preparados ni tener la capacidad para asumirla.

En Europa el técnico es muy apreciado, y suele establece una posición económica solvente antes que un ingeniero (ojo: no hablamos de investigadores y científicos, especies casi desconocidas en estas latitudes). Esta diferencia se va acortando cuando el ingeniero va ganando experiencia, pero al final ambos tienen ingresos no muy diferentes,  responsabilidades en áreas diferentes pero de nivel similar, incluso con acceso a posiciones ejecutivas. 

Como ingeniero y formador me gustaría que latinoamérica vea más su realidad y menosprecie menos a los técnicos y endiose menos a los ingenieros.

Creo que al final lo importante no es cuanto sabemos ni donde lo aprendimos, más bien es como usamos lo que sabemos.

Disculpen el rollo, pero es un tema que encuentro fascinante.


----------



## andros (Jul 4, 2006)

Compañeros y colegas:

Que tema más interezante han propuesto..., desde mi aporte debo decirles que en mi país (no sé si en el de ustedes) existen tres tipos de  profesionales relacionados con la electrónica: El técnico, El tecnologo y el Ingeniero Electrónico (no incluir sistemas ni otras profesiones)... Debo decir que tengo más o menos claras las diferencias entre un técnico y un ingeniero, pero las veo un poco más confusas entre un tecnólogo y un ingeniero, ceo que los primeros dos son concebidos desde el punto de vista de los requerimientos de la industria. 

Intentaré poner mi postura (siempre guardando el respeto en la persona).

* Técnico: No soy quien para hablar de lo que hace un técnico porque no lo soy, pero por lo que he visto (ojo!, los sentidos engañan y estoy hablando en términos generales, SIEMPRE hay excepciones) ellos trabajan sobre algo ya creado, algo ya diseñado, a muchos que conozco los he visto en esa actividad. Poseen una gran fortaleza, y esa es la praxis, el hacer, sin embargo es muy difícil encontrar a un técnico (los hay) capaz de modificar sustancialmente o mejorar un dispositivo debido a la falta de fundamentos de base.

* Tecnólogo: Tiene fundamentos más fuertes que el técnico, está en la capacidad de crear, de reparar y de mejorar procesos. Una caraterística de varios que conozco (muy buenos) es que se especilizan mucho en cierto tipo de herramientas (software, hardware).... También poseen una gran fortaleza y es el aterrizaje de todo lo que se aprende, la práctica, los resultados finales. Su debilidad está en que sus fundamentos de base no tienen gran profundidad (Ciencias Básicas), por tanto su capacidad de adaptar y modificar se ve limitada cuando se encuentra con algo diferente a sus "herramientas habituales", igualmente de crear: Me baso en que el proceso de crear se nutre de la combinación de los diferentes conocimientos que residen en una persona, entre más conocimientos más combinatorias se poseen para generar algo "de la nada".

* Ingeniero: El foco del debate, puedo hablar con mas propiedad de él gracias a que soy uno de ellos. Para los que no los conocen mucho se pueden tipificar como: EL VENDEDOR, EL DIRECTOR, EL GERENTE, EL DESARROLLADOR, EL INVESTIGADOR, EL TECNÓLOGO. En todos hay características generales; la más importante es la programación o paradigma de pensamiento de cómo atacar los problemas. Como saben los hay mediocres y los hay muy buenos, y si se encuentran con uno bueno agarrense porque no lo para nadie!. Por lo que he visto el centro del debáte se centra en el INGENIERO TECNÓLOGO (El técnico y el tecnólogo al igual que este ingeniero son los requeridos por la industria), muy común en nuestra latinoamérica querida ante la falta de empresas innovadoras. Ante este personaje 
(desde mi punto de vista) tienen razón, es más pertinente un tecnólogo que este señor; sin embargo siempre se refieren en este foro a un ingeniero novato..., un ingeniero con experiencia es tan capaz como un tecnólogo, con el aliciente que sus soluciones pueden llegar a ser más robustas, el problema es que cobra mas duro. EL VENDEDOR: Pues es una persona carismática, lo contratan porque tiene propiedad para hablar del producto, no se más de este. EL DIRECTOR: Personaje clave, se encarga que todo salga en el tiempo y con el dinero planeado, es el responsable de que los proyectos (por lo general de I+D) fracasen o sean exitosos (Personaje en vía de extinción en latino américa), es similar al gerente. DESARROLLADOR E INVESTIGADOR: Este es el personaje más duro, andan en el estado del arte, y si, estos sí se untan porque les toca, ya que al ser temas de profundidad no hay quien les implemente (no conozco al primer tecnólogo que implemente en C una red neuronal o un algoritmo de autocalibración o procesamiento de imagen), se distinguen por su alta capacidad de aprendizaje y porque al tener más conocimientos poseen más herramientas para llegar tanto a mejores soluciones como de crear.

Bueno, eso es todo, solo intenté poner una visión objetiva en cuanto a que hace cada uno y que nó, obviamente fué más largo lo del ingeniero por conocimiento de causa. Sería bueno que alguien complemente las labores de cada uno, sobretodo lo de aclararme lo del tecnólogo, aquel personaje brillante que lo que piensa lo tiene, y del técnico del cual admiro su capacidad de que sin saber los bloques funcionales ni el detalle del diseño puede hacer que las cosas vuelvan a andar.

Un fuerte abrazo:

P.D: Todos aquí somos personas de ingenio, por algo estamos participando de este foro, por la curiosidad que nos impulsa a mejorar.


----------



## thundershock (Jul 8, 2006)

tasman33 dijo:
			
		

> Mi padre fue un gran técnico, y yo me formé como ingeniero... su comentario siempre era: "yo se como funcionan las cosas, tu sabes por qué funcionan"
> .



lo que aqui se dice practicamente viene siendo como una conclusion desde mi punto de vista,

Los ingenieros y Los tecnicos son piezas de vital importacia en la ciencia sea cual sea en post anteriores se da enfasis al nivel de estudio academico de cada persona un ing. o tec. no adquiere la reputacion y el respeto de los demas por andar "luciendo" lo que sabe amigos ya no digamos en el caso de los ingenieros (algunos) como un tecnico se va a comparar conmigo y en el caso de los tecnicos (algunos) como un tecnico se va a comparar conmigo ambos son necesarios para el desarrollo de la ciencia y la tecnologia un ingeniero que aprende de un tecnico y un tecnico que aprende de un ingeniero es lo que se deberia de dar en ves de denigrar al projimo con respeto lo digo yo soy estudiante de informática la electronica es parte vital de la informática sin los ingenieros que diseñaron los circuitos d las computadoras y los tecnicos que las prueban y sacan los errores no existirian las computadoras / ordenadores ambos son un complemento son el perfecto equilibrio  asi como lo decia la persona en el post anterior mejor limemos las asperesas y seamos un equipo unido y asi marcaremos la diferencia y le demostraremos a todos de lo que un equipo bien armonizado es capaz de hacer, aun me falta unos pocos años de estudio y he sido testigo de esa batalla hay ingenieros en la facu donde estudio hay ing que solo por el hecho de serlo miran con desprecio a los futuros tecnicos y hay tecnicos que miran con desprecio a los ing pero un tecnico dijo lo siguiente "soy tecnico y tengo practica pero estoy pobre de teoria sere ingeniero para adquirir la teoria que me falta para saber más y asi disfrutar aun mas de los conocimientos y asi aportar mas a la comunidad y a los estudiantes" y desde entonces se han ido limando asperesas y ahora son una organizacion feliz porque ya no hay rivalidad.

ESTO ES PARA TODOS SIN TRATAR DE OFENDER Y SI ALGUIEN SE OFENDE CON LO QUE DIGO PIDO DISCULPAS YO SERE TECNICO Y DESPUES ESTUDIARE PARA SER INGENIERO NO PARA CREERME SUPERIOR SINO QUE PARA AQUELLOS QUE NECESITEN SABER ALGO QUE YO SE SERA UN PLACER COMPARTIR LOS CONOCIMIENTOS PARA QUE EN NUESTRO AMBIENTE DE TRABAJO NOS LLEVEMOS BIEN Y SEAMOS UN BUEN EQUIPO YA SEAN ING ó TEC SALU2 A TODOS


----------



## Mushito (Jul 13, 2006)

Desde mis 16 años soy técnico electrónico, ahora a los 38 con mas conocimientos y experiencia. En toda mi vida profesional tuve que enseñar a muchos ingenieros, realice proyectos de diseño para algunos estudiantes de ingenieria, resumiendo no tengo nada que envidiar a los ingenieros por que diseño electrónico también hago, solamente envidio su titulo y el sueldazo que se ganan a costillas nuestras. 
Tal vez preguntaran que me falta para ser ingeniero. Rpta, inscribirme a una universidad, convalidar algunas materias y terminas las materias de ingeniería, .
Por motivos de trabajo (horarios), no puedo terminar legalmente mis estudios.

Saludos y que Vivan los Técnicos!


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 19, 2006)

Bueno voy a comentar de algo muy curioso que pasa en Colombia:

Aqui para progresar hay que estudiar, es decir si eres técnico y estudias ingeniería la berraquera, no hay quien te para y eres muy valorado por tus capacidades, desafortunadamente al ser técnico tu trabajo te absorbe mucho y para estuidiar es muy complicado (Este es mi caso ya que estoy terminando mi carrera de ingeniería).
Desafortunadamente muchas universidades (no todas) el enfoque que dan al ingeniero es el de administrador y no el de ingeniero como tal, por que con mucha trizteza lo digo, he tenido la oportunidad de dictarles cursos de electrónica de potencia a ingenieros electrónicos, muchos de ellos con especializaciones y no saben donde están parados, a que me refiero que cuando esta personas estuvieron en la universidad el enfoque que tuvieron fue solo de laboratorio, y cuando te encuentras en un campo laboral muchas veces los que solucionan los problemas somos los técnicos( aunque en un futuro me gradué de ingeniero esto es lo que fuí primero)., por eso es que en nuestro país no hay casi inversion en investigación y desarrollo, por el enfoque que dan las personas que estan en la élite empresarial, no les importa investigar para producir más y tener más ganancias sino solamente producir con lo que se tiene.

Saludos.


----------



## marcooo_1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hola esta es la primera vez que participo en el foro yo soy estudiante de Ing. Mecatronica y pienso que la principal diferencia entre un tecnico y un ingeniero es que el ""buen ingeniero"" debe ser capaz de inovar, crear y desarrollar nuevas tecnologias cosa que un tecnico lo dudo que lo pueda hacer no es por menos preciar pero por algo pasamos horas y horas resolviendo teoremas y diseñando circuitos.

bueno eso esa es mi humilde percepcion espero no ofender a nadie.


----------



## Arturito (Jul 24, 2006)

En mi caso mi título oficial es Bachiller Contable, pero mi trabajo es de técnico electrónico muy idóneo, empecé la carrera de ingeniería en la UTN hice un año, por supuesto que solo aprobé las materias pavas, quimica-dibujo tecnico -practica de electronica-y otra más que ni me acuerdo el nombre. creo que era física-análisis matemático-geometría analítica, fue imposible hacer mas de 2 puntos, las pruebas solo eran de tres ejercicios y por su puesto la mayoria reprovaba.
¿ Quiere decir esto que en Argentina no precisamos ingenieros? Lo lograron conmigo al menos. Un ingeniero electrónico me parece que solo es un gran matemático.
Y si le sobró cerebro sano despues de pasar 5 años con la mayoría de materias que solo le hacen perder tiempo o desertar, y si le gusta la electrónica quizás pueda diseñar circuitos. Después de todo yo también diseño circuitos basándome en los datashits de las empresas. Pero hay una diferencia no puedo firmar un plano, hice unos cuantos amplificador de rf para fm comerciales hasta de 1 kw con mosfet y funcionan perfectamente, claro que son mas baratos que los que diseña un ingeniero y los homologa pero no es mi culpa si fabrico cosas fuera de norma porque yo intenté ser un ingeniero pero para serlo tenés que ser un hijo de papito millonario que te banque el morfi mientras estudiás todo el día y te pague los profesores particulares. En realidad hace falta una gran reforma estudiantil y que para llegar a ser ingeniero no tengas que ser primero un cientifico en toda materia si solo queres ser electronico. 
   Yo trabajé en una planta industrial que para entrar me tomaron cuatro pruebas teóricas y práctica. yo soy bachiller pero mi experiencia como técnico paso por los 56 postulantes al puesto. tenía dos compañeros técnicos electrónicos que aun siguen en la planta y un ingeniero que era nuestro jefe, muchas veces le dijimos al ingeniero que diseñe un pequeño circuito para reemplazar algun dispositivo comercial y nos hizo diseñarlo a nosotros mismo alegando que estabamos capacitados para hacerlo y quería comprobarlo el mismo nuestros conocimientos, no porque el no supiera hacerlo sino porque quería remarcar que entre el ingeniero y el tecnico no hay mas mucha dedicación al estudio , un titulo y unas materias de diferencia y que verdaderamente no se usan para nada en la ingenieria y los electronicos somos poco sociales con respecto a otras materias. 
  No tengo nada en contra de los ingenieros, porque la mayoría diseña las cosas que nosotros reparamos, copiamos o adaptamos, además una vez necesite de la firma de un ingeniero y voy a seguir necesitando por razones burocráticas de mi trabajo actual.
  Despues de todo lo lindo de la electrónica es poder meter el cerebro y las manos ahi adentro donde estan los problemas y solucionarlos o a veces pedir consejos si los problemas son complejos. Y poder armarnos nosotros mismos losdispositivos que queremos a medida.
  Mi trabajo actual es el mantenimiento de receptores profecionales de satélite para cabeceras de video cable, le hago trabajos a varias empresas proveedoras de señales satelitales de Buenos Aires, además siempre fabriqué a pedido transmisores de fm hasta 1000 watts y reparo transmisores de tv comunitarios de diversas marcas. Y ahora estoy incursionando en equipos CNC para fresadoras y tornos que es una fuente de ingresos muy importante.
  Espero no haber sido extenso pero mas que ver la diferencia entre un tecnico y un ingeniero me parece que me hice una autobiografia. Jojojojo.
Aah y si los puedo ayudar en algo pregunten que no es por plata y todo lo que este a mi alcance sera un placer. Saludos.


----------



## 426ivan (Ago 7, 2006)

No sé si vale la pena responder este post porque se inició hace un año y quien lo inició ya debe estar repodrido de leerlo o ya habrá cambiado de opinión o quien sabe qué. Pero como tarde o temprano alguien escribe, por ahí a alguien le interesa lo que tenga que decir yo, un miserable tipo al que le gusta la electrónica y sueña con diseñar lo más que se pueda. La diferencia no está en el conocimiento como bien dijeron por ahí, tampoco en la experiencia. Si el conocimiento lo es todo, vivan los ingenieros!!! Si la experiencia lo es todo, vivan los técnicos!!! Pero como todos estamos enfrascados en ver quién es mejor, nadie se da cuenta de porqué se prefiere un ingeniero sin experiencia en cualquier empresa. Trabajo en una empresa con sede en por lo menos 15 países (y es de telecomunicaciones). Aquí a ningún gerente, director o accionista la importa si tenés experiencia en telecomunicaciones (yo no la tengo, ni siquiera me gustan, pero trabajo aqui) o si sabés toda la teoria de cómo viaja una onda eléctrica o electromagnética y las razones atómicas que lo producen. Lo que buscan es que seas capaz de aprender, de empezar y terminar. De que sepas adaptarte. De que les hagas ganar mucha plata. Coincidamos: un ingeniero estudió leyes, quimica, fisica, programación, teorías muchas, dibujo técnico, matemática, contabilidad, seguridad, etc, etc, y no importa si tiene experiencia, ni siquiera si sabe mucho o poco de cada una de esas materias. Lo que importa es que puede adaptarse. Si yo lo pongo a diseñar lo hace y si mañana necesito que calcule costos y sanciones legales, también lo hace. Mal o bien, pero lo hace ya que alguna vez ya lo hizo. No es su conocimiento lo importante, es su capacidad de adaptarse. Nosotros tomamos personal con esa premisa. Si se presenta un técnico que además es perito mercantil (es decir, "contador" de escuela secundaria) y además es ayudante en un estudio jurídico, pues venga señor aquí tiene su silla, cuanto quiere cobrar? Les guste o no a los ingenieros, son utilizados como comodines donde hagan falta. El conocimiento no importa, tampoco la experiencia. Lo que importa es la capacidad de adaptarse, de aprender. Los profesores no evalúan conocimiento, sino velocidad y capacidad de aprendizaje, de adaptación a los nuevos conocimientos. Por eso las ingenierias de hoy duran 5 años. Si un profesor evalúa conocimiento, evidentemente no es buen profesor. Lo digo con dolor de ser ingeniero y que no se valore todo lo que sé de electrónica (para eso estudieeee!!!!!) y aún así, lo que hago es dibujar planos de tendido telefónico y les aseguro que no estoy trabajando en lo primero que encontré. El año pasado instalaba centrales y el anteaño pasado (2004) estaba respondiendo al gobierno algunos conflictos legales. Por último, si alguien considera que un técnico es inferior, no es porque tenga fundamentos. Es directamente porque es un maleducado, y los maleducados sin son inferiores. Les falta lo fundalmental que tienen todos los técnicos e ingenieros. Les falta educación. bah! osea todo!!
Un abrazo a todos.Iván.-


----------



## omp26 (Ago 16, 2006)

Soy ingeniero y respeto mucho a los tecnicos, pero si quieren saber cual es la diferencia entre tecnicos e ingenieros es la siguiente:

Los ingenieros tenemos que hacer un analisis completo del problema ya que la teoria y la practica nos da una vision mas amplificadora de resolver los problemas.
Los tecnicos tienen que usar un analisis completo del problema ya que la practica les da una vision del problema.
Me di cuneta de esto cuando trabaje como tecnico y con tecnicos. Las cosas no solo se resuelven de manera practica ya que al usar la teoria puedes llegar al fondo del problema y entender porque se origino el problema.

Saludos y sigan haciendo las cosas en bien de la humanidad 

OMP26


----------



## cuartango (Ago 18, 2006)

Hola Quería decir en primer lugar que las cosas claras... Obviamente, un ingeniero no es lo mismo que un ingeniero técnico, y me refiero a que la orientación de cada carrera es muy distinta. No me gusta nada cuando alguien dice que por ser ingeniero, es el puto amo, y que los técnicos son bazofia. Obviamente, el que habla no sabe ni lo que dice, y seguro que en este caso es todo lo contrario. E igualmente me pone de los nervios (pues estoy estudiando ingeniería de telecomunicaciones, es mi caso no es que lo defienda, entiéndanlo) cuando dicen que una técnica es mucho mejor que la ingeniería, y que sales mejor preparado, encuentras tra bajo más rápido... Que la gente no se engañe, hay que saber distinguir. 
Una ingeniería esta enfocada al diseño de lo que sea (por ejemplo, antenas en un teleco) o a dirigir en una empresa (como en el caso de un ingeniero industrial especializado en organizacion industrial). Es lógico que al ser 5 años de carrera, se consiguen más conocimientos, y que obviamente es más teórica (lo digo por experiencia) aunque la diferencia no es tan grande como dicen, y que depende de universidades. Respecto a menospreciar a los técnicos, me parece algo absurdo y sin lógica, pues hay muchas cosas en las que un técnico, como es obvio, sabe más que un ingeniero.
Sin enmbargo, una técnica está más enfocada a la explotación de equipos, es decir, a solucionar problemas directos (no digo que esto no lo haga un ingeniero, pues si que lo hace), es decir, que al tener más experiencia sabe echarle el guante más rápido y posiblemente mejor (seguro).
Pero quería volver a resaltar que no es que una sea mejor que otra, sino que son dos cosas distintas (aunque se parezcan), y cuya elección depende del carácter de la persona, lo que le hayan contado, del tiempo que quiera estar estudiando, y de lo que es más importante, en lo que le gustaría estar trabajando (dirigiendo diseñando:ingeniero (es lo más posible) o resolviendo problemas técnicos o investigando en el caso del técnico).
Un saludo a todos


----------



## chuko (Sep 4, 2006)

ingeniero - tecnico >= 5.5 años con los profe


----------



## Banquo (Sep 8, 2006)

El técnico y el ingeniero son dos caras de una moneda: la técnica. En todo ámbito técnico está el profesional que piensa, diseña, soluciona problemas fundamentales, dirige, etc... Este es el ingeniero. El técnico es el ayudante del ingeniero, que desarrolla los proyectos, los monta o desmonta, los repara o los mejora, siempre siguiendo las indicaciones del ingeniero. Uno es complementario del otro. Una piensa y el otro ejecuta, pero ambos son muy importantes. Lo que pasa es que, en muchas ocasiones (yo diría demasiadas) el eingeniero no tiene bni zorra idea de lo que toca, y eso desprestigia mucho. Voy a poner un ilustrativo ejemplo: es normal que un técnico electrónico, especializado en reparación de equipos de audio, repare cualquier tipo de radio, minicadena, etc... Esa es su función, no la de diseñar o modificar. Lo que es importante, para mi, es que el ingeniero o el ingeniero técnico sepan algo. No digo que sepa reparar (no es su función) pero hombre, algunas veces no saben ni como quitar la tapa de la caja, por Dios!! A eso es a lo que me refiero. Cada uno tiene su á,bito, pero se supone que si el ingeniero técnico lo es en electrónica algo debe saber de reparaciones, auque sea poco. Un saludo.


----------



## chusstonny (Sep 9, 2006)

no se trata de menospreciar si no de apreciar... un ingeniero, que como yo sere dentro de un año, se pega una buena friega estudiando leyes y teoremas de otros cabrones que vievieron hace cientos de años lo que nos hace conocedores de la teoria, ahora un tecnico que la mayoria sabe por su experiencia en aplicacion de estas leyes aunque muchas veces no saben de que se tratan...

entonces un ingeniero mas que nada por su conociemiento superior de teoria y matematicas y un tecnico por su conocimiento practico y aplicado


----------



## Gatillero (Sep 12, 2006)

hay tecnicos con mucha experiencia y algunos con poca
hay ingenierios tambien con mucha experiencia y otros con poca
algunos tecnicos incluso tienen mas conocimiento tecnico que algunos ingenieros 
otros no.
la experiencia vale mas pero no siempre un tecnico tiene mas que un ingeniero
ni vicerversa (ya que la experiencia se gana en el mundo real y no en la escuela)

y asi puedo serguir mientras la persona sea dedicada , responsable y le guste su trabajo ambos son igual de competentes digan lo que digan. ahi esta la diferencia en la persona y no en un titulo
el titulo no nos consigue trabajo sino lo que podemos ofrecer a la empresa y nuestros conocimientos los habramos conseguido donde sea

un estudiante de ing electronica


----------



## Mushito (Sep 30, 2006)

Ja ja ja. 
Que boludeces dicen:

Los ingenieros tenemos que hacer un analisis completo del problema ya que la teoria y la practica nos da una vision mas amplificadora de resolver los problemas. (falso, no solo los ingenieros estan facultados para hacer eso)

ingeniero - tecnico >= 5.5 años con los profe (falso en mi caso el resultado sale negativo)

Una ingeniería esta enfocada al diseño de lo que sea (por ejemplo, antenas en un teleco)
(falso, en mi caso yo diseño antenas y no solo eso, el diseñar no es solo de ingenieros) 

En resumen la diferencia es...........
El EGOOOOOOO


----------



## [OvrLrd] (Sep 30, 2006)

jaajaj ta rebuena la conversación pues tenia dudas de que estudiar...

interesante


----------



## ramocapo2002 (Oct 1, 2006)

Vamos dejen de engañarse no podemos comparar un nivel secundario con uno universitario por algo son cinco años mas y por algo los profesores (al menos los mios) de la secundaria son ingenieros


----------



## maunix (Oct 2, 2006)

Mushito dijo:
			
		

> Ja ja ja.
> Que boludeces dicen:
> 
> Los ingenieros tenemos que hacer un analisis completo del problema ya que la teoria y la practica nos da una vision mas amplificadora de resolver los problemas. (falso, no solo los ingenieros estan facultados para hacer eso)
> ...



Coincido



			
				Mushito dijo:
			
		

> En resumen la diferencia es...........
> El EGOOOOOOO



No coincido.


----------



## eidtech (Oct 2, 2006)

Mushito dijo:
			
		

> ingeniero - tecnico >= 5.5 años con los profe (falso en mi caso el resultado sale negativo)
> 
> Una ingeniería esta enfocada al diseño de lo que sea (por ejemplo, antenas en un teleco)
> (falso, en mi caso yo diseño antenas y no solo eso, el diseñar no es solo de ingenieros)



Tu lo has dicho.... en tu caso... 
Pero hablando de una manera muy general si estan definidos los roles de un tecnico, ingeniero e incluso de un investigador con un postgrado...  cada uno hace cosas diferentes...


----------



## Mushito (Oct 3, 2006)

Conozco varios casos, en que mis colegas técnicos también lo hacen, eso no es exclusividad de los ingenieros.
Pregúntense todos, ¿los grandes descubridores eran ingenieros?
Marconi, Hertz, Faraday, Bill Gates.


----------



## maunix (Oct 3, 2006)

Mushito dijo:
			
		

> Conozco varios casos, en que mis colegas técnicos también lo hacen, eso no es exclusividad de los ingenieros.



Por supuesto que no, hablamos de personas no de títulos.  Un título no hace a alguien más inteligente o la carencia de él le quita inteligencia.

Un título certifica ciertos estudios, nada más, pero de ahí a que realmente se haya hecho algo con ellos... no.



			
				Mushito dijo:
			
		

> Pregúntense todos, ¿los grandes descubridores eran ingenieros?
> Marconi, Hertz, Faraday, Bill Gates.



Coincido en que hay muchos geniecillos que no por ir a la Universidad o no saben más o menos, pero está claro que el conocimiento ordenado es mejor que solamente empírico.  A ver si me hago entender.

Ir a la Universidad es ir a aprender cosas que ya otro sabe y que las demostró y documentó.  Yendo al extremo, es como querer uno mismo darse cuenta como puede multiplicar, como armar una computadora, como calcular la raiz cuadrada de un número, etc!!  Acaso no es más complicado de esa forma? Acaso no se vuelve a empezar una y otra vez?

Bueno, la Universidad da 5 años de conocimiento ordenado para quien lo pueda aprovechar.  Para el que no lo aprovecha son 5 años de ir a visitar gente y se lleva un papel que no le servirá más que para conseguir trabajo pero a la hora de desarrollar algo, el papel no hace nada por sí solo    

Aclaro, como lo dije en un post hace ya varias páginas atrás que soy ingeniero pero me inicié como muchos como técnico y la verdad , no creo que sean cosas que se puedan comparar. 

Creo que hablar de los extremos no le aporta mucho al debate, el post se originó por la inquietud de una persona que veia como ciertas personas pedantes con título le hacian trabajar por demás y encima eran engreídos.  Creo que debieramos enfocarnos en el general de de los ingenieros y de los técnicos , en los de la "gama media" , "el promedio", no de los extremos.

Estamos comparando un técnico, con un ingeniero y luego saldrá el ingeniero con el doctor en ingeniería.  No hay que menospreciar los logros académicos de alguien si además esa persona los ha sabido aplicar.

Muchos de los técnicos, son potenciales ingenieros que por razones personales no han podido estudiar.  Otros solamente no querían ir porque preferían trabajar.

Muchos ingenieros pudieron tener un doctorado pero por razones personales no han podido seguir avanzando en sus estudios.  Otros solamente quería recibirse para poder ejercer.

Conozco técnicos con muchos conocimientos e ingenieros con escasos conocimientos, y viceversa.

De todas formas, negar que un título universitario sume "puntos" es como negar que el secundario no hace diferencia con la primaria, o que la primaria no haga diferencia con ser iletrado.

Estudiar, ayuda, sirve.  El ingeniero estudió en una institución que lo formó para tal.  El técnico puede también leer miles de libros y saber muchisimo.

Para terminar, cuando leo sobre los grandes genios de la invención, me viene a la mente Leonardo da Vinci,  Newton, Einstein y Stephen Hopkins...

Bill Gates... je, no se que tiene de genio, lo veo tan genio como al que fundó Playboy.  Es un gran negociante pero poco más que eso.

Saludos


----------



## Mushito (Oct 5, 2006)

En que lugar dige que Bill Gate era genio? 
Para que sepas que tiene (sin ser ingeniero)
Aqui va el link.
http://www.servicioalpc.com/hechos.htm
Para mi, la diferencia es solo el titulo y el ego.
El ego es ese pequeño argentino que todos llevamos dentro.


----------



## estebany (Oct 5, 2006)

Coincido con lo q dice Mauricio, pero  recomiendo los libros de Bill Gates, una empresa como Microsoft no se hace de la noche a la mañana, en dos dias ni en un año, se requiere mucho conocimiento, quiza Gates no sea un genio, pero lo que te aseguro fue un gran visionario, un Ford de esta epoca, para llevar a cabo las ideas necesitó de muchos conocimientos.
Y a Mushito si estas feliz y contento con lo q haces como técnico no seas resentido con los ingenieros cada cual tiene que hacer su trabajo lo mejor posible y punto. Te aclaro q no soy ingeniero, la diferencia de tener un título  no es el ego, estas menospreciando a todos los q se esforzaron por conseguir un título. Provengo de una escuela tecnica reconocida por su calidad educativa donde los técnicos egresados son requeridos por muchas empresas pero una ingeniería requiere muchisimas más horas de dedicación y aplaudo a todos aquellos q lo han conseguido. Si después hacen bien o mal su trabajo es otra tema. En todas las profesiones hay de todo. Gracias, saludos!


----------



## KREATOR (Oct 10, 2006)

Buenas... soy nuevo en el grupo y me inquieto esta charla. Por alla en 1995 cuando tenia tan solo 16 años, empece mis primeros pinitos en electronica en un instituto TECNICO. La verdad, nunca me gusto el hecho de no saber el porque de las cosas. Al otro año empece mis estudios en Ingenieria de Diseño y Automatizacion electronica.

Antes de terminar mi carrera, empece a trabajar en una empresa de diseño de edificios inteligentes. En esa empresa, aunque tenia cargo de ingeniero de desarrollo, tenia sueldo de "tecnico pela cables"... hacia de todo... desde diseñar, implementar, instalar y puesta en marcha. Me aburri de la poca paga y al año pase la carta de renuncia.

En la siguiente empresa donde trabaje, llegue con titulo y como jefe del departamento de ingenieria. Tenia a mi cargo a 10 tecnicos... que como la mayoria de los tecnicos... tenian una cierta "envidia" hacia su jefe inmediato "el ingeniero"... ademas creian que yo no sabia como hacer las cosas por mi "edad" y mi supuesta "inexperiencia"... que equivocados estaban y haci se los hice saber muchas veces cuando les quedaba grande algun proyecto.

Sin embargo... aprendi mucho de ellos... aprendi a ver las instalaciones desde el punto de vista de un tecnico... y nunca fui testarudo con alguna idea que alguno de ellos me brindara.. claro siempre y cuando me diera cuenta que era una mejor opcion a lo antes establecido.... terminamos siendo muy buenos amigos y realizamos un excelente grupo de trabajo.

Tiempo despues, me di cuenta que como ingeniero... me estaba desperdiciando en esa empresa... es decir.... casi todo mi trabajo dentro de la empresa era de escritorio. Licitar, mandar, delegar... asi que decidi marcharme y montar mi propia empresa.... la cual ya lleva tres años.

En mi empresa... diseño circuitos, software y algunas veces estructuras. Los tecnicos son contratados por instalacion y para la instalacion... nunca los pondre a diseñar... eso seria como decir que no soy capaz de hacer lo que mas me gusta hacer y por lo que me queme las pestañas... ademas estoy seguro que no quedaria bien echo.

*Para terminar.... si usted es tecnico y se siente mal remunerado... monte su propia empresa de servicios.... sea independiente para que gane buen dienero y asi no se sienta menos que alguien que "gana mas por que tiene titulo".*


----------



## maunix (Oct 11, 2006)

Mushito dijo:
			
		

> En que lugar dige que Bill Gate era genio?
> Para que sepas que tiene (sin ser ingeniero)
> Aqui va el link.




http://www.servicioalpc.com/hechos.htm



			
				Mushito dijo:
			
		

> Para mi, la diferencia es solo el titulo y el ego.
> El ego es ese pequeño argentino que todos llevamos dentro.



A ver si nos entendemos Mushito, no me interesa tener razón, ni que mi opinión prevalezca, simplemente estoy intercambiando ideas.  Tampoco fui quien originó el tema.

1) No mezclaría nunca ser orgulloso de lo que uno sabe, con tener "ego" o con "creerse más".  Son cosas diferentes.

2) No mezclaría ni pondría "ingeniero con genio" como una asociación o una implicación que una cosa venga si o sí de la mano de la otra.  Maradona es un "genio" del fútbol pero dudo que sepa siquiera lo que es un transistor.

3) Fíjate lo que has puesto y cómo lo puedo interpretar.



			
				Mushito dijo:
			
		

> Conozco varios casos, en que mis colegas técnicos también lo hacen, eso no es exclusividad de los ingenieros.
> Pregúntense todos, ¿los grandes descubridores eran ingenieros?
> Marconi, Hertz, Faraday, Bill Gates.



Si me metes en el mismo renglón a Bill Gates con Marconi o faraday... uno separado del otro.  Los primeros con miles de conocimientos científicos específicos (de lo que estamos hablando aquí es principalmente de conocimientos técnicos específicos), el último un gran visionario de "los negocios" , de "cómo hacer dinero" y un gran "avivado" por decirlo de otra forma, porqué no... 

MS, copia, modifica y acerca al usuario cosas que ya existen por otras empresas.  Se vale de su posición predominante y monopólica para ello.  Nómbrame 5 aplicaciones que sea creación de los genios de MS y no diré una sola palabra más en contra de Billy.

Por último no me interesa cambiar tu opinión, solo intercambiar ideas.  Puedes pensar como quieras y si crees que es lo mismo ser técnico, que ingeniero, que doctor en ingeniería o que tener 400 doctorados, allá tu.  Si bien creo que hay ciertas "excepciones" , no puedo , en mi opinión, comparar a un técnico con un doctor en ingeniería, solo porque uno de cada 1 millón sea genio.  Lo general, lo común, es que a más estudio, hay más capacidad de desarrollar una actividad específica.  En cualquier área, no solo en la ingeniería.  

También hay boxeadores super virtuosos que no entrenan nunca y consiguen tal vez llegar a algún título mundial pero les cuesta mantenerse y tal vez otro con menos talento les gane uan y otra vez, solo por estar en mejor estado.

*Kreator*, no reniego de que Bill Gates haya hecho mucho dinero y sepa de negocios o al menos haya entendido un par de cosas.  Pero convengamos que también estaba en el lugar justo, en el momento justo.   No le hubiera ocurrido lo mismo si vivía en Santa Rosa, La pampa, en la misma época que el vivió... sencillamente no hubiera ocurrido.

El estaba en nada más y nada menos que Sillicon Valley!! donde el dinero se manejaba por toneladas y donde se gestaba toda la movida electrónica y de software del mundo.

Con respecto a tener una empresa , me alegro que te haya ido bien.


----------



## Mushito (Oct 17, 2006)

Estamos a mano, ami tampoco me interesa cambiar tu opinion.

Ahora me dirijo a todos los miembros del foro.
Un ingeniero es un ingeniero por que tubo la oportunidad de serlo y la supo aprobechar y nada mas. El que se quemo las pestañas, no le aumenta neuronas ni le hace superdotado.


----------



## ariel (Oct 17, 2006)

Mushito dijo:
			
		

> Conozco varios casos, en que mis colegas técnicos también lo hacen, eso no es exclusividad de los ingenieros.
> Pregúntense todos, ¿los grandes descubridores eran ingenieros?
> Marconi, Hertz, Faraday, Bill Gates.



Perdon Perdon . . . 

Bill Gates¡¡¡  :evil: 

Porfavor . . . . 

Primero robo el codigo de windows, tambien de basic y de exel. . . bueno bueno es un gran ladron, no me vengas con que es un genio, gracias a este tipo es que no tenemos un buen SO en nuestras PC's, solo imaginate estar con UNIX, y por eso tenenemos que conformarnos con una version barata de UNIX (Linux), que por cierto es muy superior a win..., con lo que respecta a win sirve bien a su proposito, escribir cartas . . .o chatear.

Se dice que de cada 100 pc's 1 esta bajo el SO UNIX, los que usan esa pc se rien de los otros 99, y los otros 99 se rien de los que usan esa pc,¿ por que somos mas . . . .? puedo escribir una carta en las 100 pc's pero solo una puede realizar analisis de datos en tiempo real, aun cuando escribo la carta . . .    

Ago esta analogia para que lo entiendan solo los ingenieros.

Saludos, a todos los tecnicos que estudian por si solos para superarse, que por cierto son muy pocos   y alos ingenieros ( con raras esepciones solo algunos estan entre los 99.)


----------



## maxmv (Oct 17, 2006)

jajaa miren yo estaba estudiando INg en sistemas y tengo mas de 10 anos rtabajando como tecnico auto titulado  jajaja por la comunidad y gano bien deje de estudiar la ing por qu e me enfade de puro bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla
y como mil horas para saber que la mendiga X siempre era igual a 1 o 0 ami qu eme importa.

luego contabilidad, adminsitracion, asta me agarre a pleito con la maestra de conta, le dije enves de estar aprendiendo algo mas importante como electronica desarollo de proyectos o como montar servidores nos po nen estas materias de relleno que nadie escojerian si fueran opcionales jajaj y crearan me saco y me reprobo todo el sem jajaja asi que mejo segui pr mi cuenta tengo mi propio negocio. 

gano bien ye stoy por abrir otra negocio mas para entretenerme. aparte por las noches sy dj  asi que si fuera ing me la viviera en conferencias que esto qu elo otro que le tornilkito de 3mm que no le entro mejor nosotros como tecnicos ponle cinta y  ya quedo  jejejejje

para mi es como uno es pepsi y otro coca cada quien coja el que le gusta o en nuestro caso le sirva por que le dire que conosco ing en sistemas qu eno saben instalar windows y no les mientos graduados del ITH de hermosillo jajajajaj

y morras de Lic en informáticas que confunden el foco del power con el del floppy 
se los digo de verdad experiencias jajajajajjajajajaj 

saludos a todos


----------



## DaRkSeRvRoS (Oct 18, 2006)

HOLA BUENO YO TENGO UNA OPINION MUY BUENAS SOBRE LOS 2 CASOS INGENIEROS Y TECNICOS TENGO 22 AÑOS TERMINE MI CARRERA TECNICA A LOS 20 Y ESTOY EN CURSO DE MI INGENIERIA Y CREO Q ME SIRVIO MUCHO EL METERME A LA CARRERA TECNICA PS COMPLEMENTO LA TEORIA CON LA PRACTICA, EN RESUMEN QUIERO DECIR QUE NO IMPORTA EL NIVEL DE ESTUDIO Q TENGAMOS SINO Q NOSOTROS MISMOS ESTEMOS DEACUERDO D Q SOMOS EL FUTURO DE LA CIVILIZACION TENEMOS LA TECNOLOGIA EN NUESTRAS MANOS Y SABEMOS UTILIZARLA YA SEA PARA AYUDAR O PARA PERJUDICAR EN MI CASO ME QUEDAN BN LOS DISEÑOS DE BOMBAS JEJEJEJEJEJE PERO EL CASO ES Q NO PELIEMOS EN DECIR Q EL TEC ES MEJOR Q EL INGE Y VISEVERSA SI HACEMOS UN EQUIPO ASI COMO LLEVO MIS ESTUDIOS CREO DE MI PARTE Q ESTOY MUY ORGULLOSO DE SER TECNICO Y MUY FUTURAMENTE DE SER INGENIERO GRACIAS X SU ATENCION


----------



## Oliverio Arturo Chuc (Oct 19, 2006)

la realiad no es niguna e las respuestas la que quiere lerer Julian. La vida se desarrolla en determinada linea y uno deve de sentirse bien don se encuentra por que es la felicidad. si tu no piensas asi mejor sigue estudiando que las cosa no son imposibles de alcansar o vive simplemente tu vida contigo y con tu familia Ig.


----------



## ingzandokan (Oct 22, 2006)

"si tienes algo que aportar (conocimientos teoricos(ingenieros) o practicos(tecnicos)) compartelos en vida, ya muerto a nadie le serviran"


----------



## maunix (Oct 25, 2006)

maxmv dijo:
			
		

> jajaa miren yo estaba estudiando INg en sistemas y tengo mas de 10 anos rtabajando como tecnico auto titulado  jajaja por la comunidad y gano bien deje de estudiar la ing por qu e me enfade de puro bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla
> y como mil horas para saber que la mendiga X siempre era igual a 1 o 0 ami qu eme importa.
> 
> luego contabilidad, adminsitracion, asta me agarre a pleito con la maestra de conta, le dije enves de estar aprendiendo algo mas importante como electronica desarollo de proyectos o como montar servidores nos po nen estas materias de relleno que nadie escojerian si fueran opcionales jajaj y crearan me saco y me reprobo todo el sem jajaja asi que mejo segui pr mi cuenta tengo mi propio negocio.



Mira, en Argentina no nos enseñan contabilidad en la universidad.  Lo que sé lo aprendí en el secundario y leyendo autodidácticamente sobre el tema.  

El montaje de servidores y demás, es un tema que no considero se deba dar en una carrera de grado, me parece un tema muy específico y puntual , que en lo personal (siendo Ingeniero) aprendí leyendo autodidácticamente del tema.

No me imagino aprendiendo autodidácticamente cómo diseñar o modelar un sistema de control de velocidad de un motor de corriente continua, o el control de un motor de alterna, etc.  

Tampoco cómo crear filtros digitales sin conocer la matemática discreta , el concepto de furier, envuelta en los mismos.

Todas esas cosas se aprenden en la universidad.

Tal vez la universidad no supo captar tu atención y tu rubro o especialidad apuntaba a otra cosa y no a la carrera que elegiste.  Electrónica trata de otros temas, no de ser técnico informaciónrmático, arreglar pcs, o armar servidores.  

Conozco del tema porque me he dedicado toda la vida a eso, y en la universidad no he profundizado en casi nada mis conocimientos en la materia.  A lo sumo saber cosas bien en lo específico sobre comprender cómo funciona una memoria estática, cómo funciona e influye la temperatura, de un conocimiento más acabado de cómo están armados los discos duros y su placa de control, conceptos acabados y profundos de lo que es un buffer, un dma, etc.  

También de la arquitectura de los microprocesadores.  Todo esto, leyendo manuales técnicos específicos.  Hay muchas cosas que se me hubieran escapado si no fuera porque aprendí en la universidad cosas bien específicas.



			
				maxmv dijo:
			
		

> gano bien ye stoy por abrir otra negocio mas para entretenerme. aparte por las noches sy dj  asi que si fuera ing me la viviera en conferencias que esto qu elo otro que le tornilkito de 3mm que no le entro mejor nosotros como tecnicos ponle cinta y  ya quedo  jejejejje
> 
> para mi es como uno es pepsi y otro coca cada quien coja el que le gusta o en nuestro caso le sirva por que le dire que conosco ing en sistemas qu eno saben instalar windows y no les mientos graduados del ITH de hermosillo jajajajaj



Para hacer dinero no hace falta ser ingeniero, también podrías ser almacenero y tener una cadena de almacenes...   

Creo que el hilo trata sobre conocimiento vs soberbia y no sobre cómo hacer dinero.



			
				maxmv dijo:
			
		

> y morras de Lic en informáticas que confunden el foco del power con el del floppy
> se los digo de verdad experiencias jajajajajjajajajaj



Así es, lo he vivido.  Me he dedicado muchos años a hacer servicio técnico de PC mientras estudiaba en la universidad ing. electrónica.  

De todas formas, en defensa de los lic. en informática, tal vez ellos tengan "otro enfoque" en su carrera, no necesariamente en el uso de la pc o del conocimiento acabado del tema.

Es como pretender que para manejar un auto sepas de mecánica... se puede tranquilamente manejar sin tener la mas pálida idea de como funciona un automóvil.

Hay gente que maneja y no sabe si su auto es a gasoil(diesel) o a nafta (gasolina).  

Como ese hay muchos otros ejemplos.

Lo importante es que hayas sabido cuál era tu rumbo, el cual tal vez no iba de mano o no se le correspondia con una carrera universitaria, lo cual no significa que por eso las carreras universitarias no sirvan.


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 8, 2006)

hola atodo no soy ni ingeniero ni tecnico todavia 

pero creo que el ingeniero puede ir a alguna empresa y se le dise  "el ingeniero" esta bien.. 
pero "el ingeniero" sin el tecnico que hace????no estoy en contra delos ingenieros ni delos tecnicos y el tecnico sin el ingeniero que hace???

no quiero separar a nadie ni los ingenieros de los tecnicos ni los tecnicos de los ingenieros pero esta seria una prueba para todos los tecnicos e ingenieros seria `por un lado los tecnicos 
por otro lado los ingeniero ... se les da a cada uno un aparato identico a reparar 

conclusion el ingeniero ala media hora lo esta estudiando 

conclusion el tecnico ala media hora lo desarmo encontro el componente descompuesto y lo esta por recambiar 

despues de una hora el ingeniero lo desarmo bio el componente "aparentemente descompuesto" pero lo tiene que seguir estudiando por que se descompuso y que seria lo mejor para la reparacion

despues de una hora el tecnico ya le cambio el componente lo armo le puso los tornillos y lo encendio y funciona 

mientras el ingeniero esta estudiando el componente descompuesto y poniendo todo su conosimiento el el artefacto ... 

eso seria en un ingeniero con su titulo y un poco de experiencia de lo contrario todabia no sacaria ni la tapa.. 

 en conclusion los dos lo arreglaron ....

 en un ingenierode esscritorio lo que susederia es que el tecnico lo repararia de una u otra forma mientras el ingeniero esta aberiguando si los tornillos eran de 3.2mm o 3.5mm y el tecnico como tiene mucha esperiencia ya habia arreglado anteriormente 3 artefactos iguales 



en conclusin el tecnico ya lo reparo mientras que el ingeniero esta pensando 

y el tecnico sin saber de teoria  sabe los mas basico 

el ingeniero sabe de teoria todo pero sin los "tecniquitos" mejor llamados TECNICOS ya que ellos no nesesitaron de un ingeniero`para reparar algo 


los ingenieros para repararlo nesesitan un tecnico porque por si solos no pueden hacer todo lo que hace un tecnico

de todas formas los tecnicos y los ingeniero se nesecitan mutuamente ya que el ingeniero lo puede inventar pero el tecnico lo puede reparar con mas facilidad 

el tecnico y el ingeniero son lo mismo por que lo que sabe uno no lo  sabe el otro pero el tecnico... talbes lo pueda reparar sin la ayuda de el ingeniero un saludo y que el tema de para mas 



gaston


----------



## chuko (Nov 9, 2006)

Hola, no soy ingeniero pero quisiera saber si hay algun técnico que se anime a generar un modelo matemático de un proceso industrial al cual hay que colocar un sistema de control PID o lo que fuere y que además calibre todos los parámetros del controlador para que se obtenga el mas optimo rendimiento de proceso.


----------



## ariel (Nov 9, 2006)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> no quiero separar a nadie ni los ingenieros de los tecnicos ni los tecnicos de los ingenieros pero esta seria una prueba para todos los tecnicos e ingenieros seria `por un lado los tecnicos
> por otro lado los ingeniero ... se les da a cada uno un aparato identico a reparar
> 
> conclusion el ingeniero ala media hora lo esta estudiando
> ...




 bueno bueno lo que te falta es el final de la historia, lo susederia es que a los tres meses con mucha suerte, el aparato reparadon por el teccnico (que sabe lo mas básico) se descompondria de nuevo, pues si el componente se daño es por algo ¿no te parece?, en cambio el Ing encontro la madre del cordero y ahora no solo ese equipo sino muchos mas pueden funcionar tranquilamente ,bueno ahora si tengo que cambiar un diodo o un fusible llamo al teccnico
que "sin saber de teoria sabe los mas basico", bueno uno asi solo sirve para eso, espero que no sean tus aspiraciones.  

Digo esto sin quitar merito a los TECCNICOS QUE EN VERDAD, SE RAJAN, QUE LEEN LIBROS, QUE LEEN MANUALES, QUE TIENEN UNA INVALUABLE EXPERIENCIA, mi querido amigo el saber un poquitin de teoria e igularte a los que si saben, no es mas que algo mediocre, ¿no crees?, estoy seguro que un teccnico que tiene experiencia y ademas sabe mucha teoria evidentemente solucionaria de manera efisiente ese problema, pero para eso ha estudiado, y si no es el caso que simplemnte se dedique a cambiar fusibles, en conclusion te dejo un consejo.

"NO HAY TONTO MAS GRANDE QUE AQUEL QUE SE CREE LISTO"

Saludos y no hubo ningun animo de ofender a los VERDADEROS TECCNICOS, solamente a los que unicamente saben usar un desarmador y se dicen teccnicos.


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 9, 2006)

En todo lo anterior hay algo de cierto, falto algooooo y que me dices del ING que tiene su titulo y le dicen "Ingeniero" y no diferencia una resistencia de una bobina??? porque de todo hay Tecnico tecnicos y tecnicos que se creen tecnico y tambien Ingenieros que son realmente ingenieros y los que se graduaron esperando un puesto o empleo en una empresa para que les digan Ingeniero pero de lo otro (electronica, diseño etc) nada de nada, sin ofender como dijiste anteriormente a los verdaderos Ingenieros, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ariel (Nov 9, 2006)

fdesergio dijo:
			
		

> En todo lo anterior hay algo de cierto, falto algooooo y que me dices del ING que tiene su titulo y le dicen "Ingeniero" y no diferencia una resistencia de una bobina???



 8) Tu consideras un caso extremo, tomemos otro ejemplo el de aquel teccnico en redes, que sabe instalar redes, configurar las PC's, pero que no conoce el datagrama IP, un ING debe de conocerlo, pero un teccnico??, bueno no es su responsabilidad, si lo conoce es un EXELENTE TECCNICO, si no un BUEN TECCNICO, pero volviendo a lo de la resistencia, me parece que es responsabilidad del ING y del TECCNICO saber al menos eso, bueno ese ING que no logra diferenciar eso, solo me que da decir que "pena es un mal ING."

Saludos . . . .


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 9, 2006)

airel me parece que no entendiste estamos hablando de un ingeniero y un tecnico de la misma categoria ... 

es lo mismo que te diga que un ingeniero en pc puede competir con un tecnico en electronica automotriz por que te aseguro que a un ingeniero le costaria mmucho reparar un carro y a un tecnico en electronica automotriz una pc la verdad es muy complicado en fin .. ay distintas clases de tecnicos y de ingenieros 

una pregunta por que en el mensaje dises que no hay tonto mas grande que el que cree ser listo por que ni un ingeniero ni un tecnico lo sabe todo y a parte que en esta parte del mundo no sabemos ni el 70 por ciento de lo que saben y pueden hacer los japoneses y los chinos aunque aca por ser ingeniero sabe mas que todos los japones y los chinos juntos... 

te digo que yo aspiraria ser ingeniero pero  primero hay que pasar por tecnico...

respecto a chuko te diria que no hay tonto mas grande que el que cree ser listo por que ¿como sabes que no hay un tecnico que se anime a generar un modelo matematico para un proseso industrial ..............? te puedo asegurar que si hay .

en fin cada uno sabe alo que se dedica y el esmero que ponga.... no se puede comparar un tecnico mediocre con un ingeniero con mucho esmero ni tampoco un ingeniero mediocre con un tecnico que tiene mucha experiencia no hay punto de comparacion 


los tecnicos e ingenieros tienen el mundo en sus manos y me parece que no es motivo para pelear por que ahi realmente seriamos mediocres un saludo 


gaston


----------



## Mushito (Nov 10, 2006)

Asi es, no hay que pelear, cada uno sabe hasta donde puede llegar y cda uno se da cuenta de las deficiencias de los que le rodean. Lo que me preocupa es la discriminacion por el Titulo.


----------



## ariel (Nov 10, 2006)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> .
> .
> .
> mientras el ingeniero esta estudiando el componente descompuesto y *poniendo todo su conosimiento el el artefacto ... *
> ...



  Bueno me parece que no hay donde perderse, dijiste lo que dijiste, tu pusiste a competir un mercedes contra un escarabajo, y ambos son de carrera, y haora si hablamos en condiciones de equidad entre un teccnico y un ingeniero, te aseguro que la diferencia entre el tiempo que tardan en arreglar el mismo artefacto, suponiendo que ambos tengan una experiencia similar, o en fin darle mantenimiento, no es mas que de 10 min, y en ambos casos el resultado es bastante bueno, pero si nois referimos a un ING recien egresado, contra un TECCNICO de mas de 5 años de experiencia, obiamente se cumple lo que dices, pero caes en tu misma metáfora, que es la que me reclamas.



			
				gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> el ingeniero sabe de teoria todo pero sin los "tecniquitos" mejor llamados TECNICOS ya que ellos no nesesitaron de un ingeniero`para reparar algo
> gaston



A eso me refiero con el consejo que te di.


			
				gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> de todas formas los tecnicos y los ingeniero se nesecitan mutuamente ya que el ingeniero lo puede inventar pero el tecnico lo puede reparar con mas facilidad
> 
> gaston



Te aseguro que hay bastantes teccnicos capacitados para inventar, y que lo hacen , pero para eso no saben "los mas basico ", sino que saben mucho mas, fruto de sus años de experiencia, y de largos develos de estudio.

Saludos . . .


----------



## molotov (Nov 10, 2006)

Saludos a todos, mi respeto pa todos.... siempre me gusta responder con una pregunta.... que opinan de un ingeniero electronico, que a su vez es tecnico en telecomunicaciones (planta externa)... con una experiencia de 5 años....ke bueno seria ke todos fuesemos asi...


----------



## Mushito (Nov 11, 2006)

Lindo seria que fueramos evaluados por los conocimientos, no por el titulo ni por el grado academico.


----------



## The_Master_Col (Nov 11, 2006)

negro el 11 dijo:
			
		

> Estimados colegas me metieron el dedo en la llaga...
> El Sr ingeniero es una persona metodica estudiosa e inteligente pero a su ves es una persona inesperiente incapas y sin oficio, pero con muchos aires de grandesa y sobervia los cuales no les sirven de nada  ya que por si mismos no son capases de solucionar problema alguno.
> Y siempre esta el tecnico salvando la petisa.
> 
> ...



No quiero ser ofensivo con los tecnicos, lo que voy a decir solo es para el seño negro el 11:

A ver amigo si es cierto que hay ingenieros incapaces, sin oficio, etc, pero dejemos un par de cosas en claro, los tecnicos no son ningunas peras en dulce, algunos y solo algunos se aprovechan de que el cliente no tiene ni idea y los roban, ahora si hay tecnicos calificados, claro que los hay pero los ingenieros estamos "un escalon mas arriba", por motivos historicos sino dime si algun tecnico a logrado diseñar televisores, dvds, computadores, celulares o simplemente han hecho algun aporte realmente significativo a la evolucion de la electronica.

Cabe mensionar que los ingenieros no todos son eminencias, algunos son tan mediocres que terminan manejando taxis envez de ejercer su "profesión". Ya para terminar señor tecnico, si el usuario no dañara nuestro diseños ustedes los tecnicos ni siquiera tendrian trabajo.


----------



## The_Master_Col (Nov 11, 2006)

El mensaje anterior iba dirigido al señor negro el 11, asi que pido sinceras disculpas a los tecnicos calificados, responsables y amantes de su trabajos, yo soy solo un estudiante de ingenieria y me falta mucho para graduarme pero ya tengo una visión mas o menos general del tema a tratar, analisemos mentalmente la siguiente situación, imaginen a un gran tenico con años de experiencia y muchos conocimientos, un tecnico que evidente inspire respeto por sus conocimientos, por su caracter y forma de ser. Ahora imaginemos a un ingeniero en las mismas condiciones, experto en su rama, años de experiencias, muchos estudios, lleno de carisma, ganas de trabajar y amor a lo suyo, al igual que el tecnico del ejemplo, el ingeniero tiene un caracter y forma de ser admirables.

No nos digamos mentiras, ante un ingeniero asi el mejor tecnico no tiene como competir en el campo laboral. Pero ni todos los tecnicos ni todos los ingenieros son asi y es injusto que los ingenieros mediocres (que son muchos)reciban el mismo trato que el que recibe un buen ingeniero y tampoco es justo que los buenos tecnicos reciban el mismo trato que los tecnicos mediocres. Desgraciadamente el mundo en el que vivimos tiene  estas injusticias y muchas mas.

Este no es un foro tecnico pero es de los mejores que he leido, gracias a todos ingenieros, tecnicos y estudiantes por mostrarnos a todos lo bueno de su especialidad.


----------



## Electricista (Nov 12, 2006)

Para entender sobre sobre el problema Ingeniero y Tecnico pensemos en lo siguiente.

Referntes al area tecnica, sea electricidad, electronica...etc..  el conocimiento esta dado y escrito en libros e infinidad de información, quien se capacita obtiene el nivel que busca, y quien cada dia busca mas y mas sera la persona con un amplio conocimiento.

Si la matematica y la fisica que son las ciencias fundamentales de la ingenieria y despues viene la parte tecnica que segun el grado de formacion en las areas antes mencionadas la persona sera capaz de entender en mayor o en menor grado el contenido de lo que lso ibros contienen.

Entonces una persona que se contenta en saber temas basicos de la matematica y la fisica , entonces tendra que contentarse en solo poder entender asuntos meramente literales de la tecnica, pero si se preocupa en leer matematica avanzada como fisica avanzada desde el punto que de capacidad de analizar entonces estara perpaardo para entender a profundidade la electronica, la electricidad.

En conclusion, me dio mucho gusto haber leido el comentario sobre el tema sobre el ingeniero y el tecnico y creo que ya es tiempo de preocuparnos en no conformarnos con lo que sabemos, que si encontramos libros de electronica o cualquier tema del cual conoscamos y no lo entendamos , entonces alli esta nuestro reto...tratemso de entenderlo, buscando aprender todo lo que fuera preciso para poder entenderlo.

La teoria y la practica no estan desligadas como muchos lo creen, lo que pasa que cuando una persona lee un libro o un diseño y al realizarlo no da cierto ,entonces dice...Eso é solo teoria...pero lo que el no dice es que no esta entendiendo por que no dio cierto?..y saben por que ...por que sabe perfectamente que le falta recurso de conocimiento para poderlo entender..desgraciadamente ..nonos gusta esforzarnos en leer ni en investigar..

ES MOMENTO EN QUE LEJOS DE SENTIRTE MENOS, SOLO PIENSA QUE TIENES CAPACIDAD INTELECTUAL PARA APRENDER, NUNCA ES TARDE...SE CADA DIA MAS ...LO DEL TITULO ES LO DE MENOS,SIRVE, PERO POR EL MOMENTO ALIMENTA TU EGO..SÉ MAS ..OK


----------



## persico (Nov 20, 2006)

La verdad es que un ingeniero tiene que haberse en alguna escuela tecnica... no pude ser que alla ingenieros que tienen titulos de bachiller en la secundaria... y una carrera de ingenieria complementaria muy bien a un tecnico, si fuera tan facil ser ingeniero ya seria uno...   
Persico german Tecnico Electromecanico d.n.i.:33.239.449


----------



## m_zim (Nov 21, 2006)

la verdad, yo creo q seria mejor q nos reconozcamos por nuestros conocimientos y habilidades, en vez d reconocernos por titulos y grados, ya q si a esas vamos, hay personas q ni siquiera terminan secundaria y tiene los conocimientos d un buen ingeniero o un buen tecnico.
Y eso lo digo por q lo he vivido.  
y eso es porq uno nunca deja d aprender y nunca alcanzaremos un conocimiento completo del area en el q nos desempeñamos, aunq reconozco q obtener una ingenieria cuesta, deberian darnos merito a los tecnicos tambien, porq quierase o no nos costó obtener este titulo. y los 5 años o mas q alguien se los pase estudiando una ingenieria, (en mi caso) los complemento con la practica q me permite ejercer mi trabajo. 
Por tanto, lo q yo tengo d conocimiento en la practica, el ing lo tiene en teoria y no se sabe quien es mejor q quien.
asi q dejemonos d clasismos, ya q todos navegamos en el mismo barco.
He dicho.


----------



## dam-87 (Dic 14, 2006)

hola a todos. yo soy estudiante de ingenieria, y para llegar a ser ingeniero no hay que ser cualquiera. mucha jente deja de estuf¡diar debido a la complejidad de la carrera. 
 ª para un ingeniero detras de una resistencia hay un mundo
 ª para un tecnico "es una simple resistencia"
Esto lo digo porque perdi un año debido a materias correlativas y en ese año hice un curso de electronica y ahora soy tecnico.

culquiera puede ser tecnico pero para llegar a ser ingeniero hay que sufrir mucho y muchos años (el promedio es  8 años) en que estas todo el dia en la uni sin ver $$$ hasta que te recibis.

creo que un tecnico debe agachar la cabesa ante un ingeniero


----------



## ELCHAVO (Dic 14, 2006)

Yo soy Ingeniero Electronico, y respeto a todos los tecnicos, pues ellos son pieza fundamental en montajes y conexiones, ademas son muy rapidos para deteccion de fallas en el campo que han rtabajado años los tecnicos PERO....................................un tecnico no es multidisciplinario es decir si un tecnico es especialista en redes, y lo pasan a otro tema PAILAS FRITOS !. el ingeniero es multidisciplinario por los conociminetos base que son muy fuertes.

muchas veces a los ingenieros nos toca escuchar diagnosticos de los tecnicos donde dan con el problema pero de una manera muy indirecta a lo que realmente era, sin embargo uno como ingeniero se queda callado y traduce la historia como la cuenta el tecnico a terminos de ingenieria mas profundos y asi se llega a una solucion completa y duradera al problema.

Los ingenieros diseñan y reparan, los tecnicos reparan pero de diseño poco.


----------



## v30 (Ene 10, 2007)

No soy ingeniero, soy técnico especialista, sin embargo, en el instituto me apodaron "el ingeniero". Quizás por mi ingenio, quizás por mi destreza, realmente no se, pero lo que si que se es que un ingeniero es tan necesario como un técnico, ambos se complementan.

Si es cierto que hay muchos que son un poco prepotentes, pero hay otros que son estupendas personas, con ganas de ayudar, trabajar y aprender lo que los técnicos hemos adquirido en práctica y experiencia. ¡Por favor!, seamos sensatos y tengamos en cuenta que en el trabajo, "cuatro ojos ven más que dos".
Lo que no se puede hacer es estar "guerreando" constantemente que si tu tal... que si tu .. que si yo... hay que arrimar el hombro y lo que uno no sabe lo sabe el otro.
Gracias a un ingeniero, pude sacar adelante un pequeño proyecto que tenía entre manos.


----------



## pantuflo (Ene 10, 2007)

Hola.

Creo que esta discusion entre Ingeniero y Tecnico, no se debe limitar a "hermano rico y hermano pobre". Creo que se limita a un asunto simplemente profesional, y como tal, los hay buenos y los hay malos, Los hay que han estudiado durante muchos años carreras y han acumulado muchos titulos pero no saben utilizar esos conocimientos. Y los hay que con conocimientos mas limitados consiguen unos exitos y una creatividad asombrosa.

Recibid todos un caluroso saludo


----------



## randor (Ene 23, 2007)

Hola amigos electronicos y tecnicos
Sin animos de ofender a nadie mi opinion es la siquiente:
ES imposible que nos tapemos los ojos ante esta diferencia muy grande, poque si nos ponemos en un caso parejo de un ingeniero y un tecnico todos sabemos que un tecnico jamas podria ver las cosas desde el punto de vista de un ingeniero porque jamas recibio los 5 años de capacitacion que un ingeniero aprendio tomando como tutores otros ingenieros capacitados. en cambio aqui esta la diferencia: Un ingeniero si puede llegar a ser mejor aun que un tecnico porque sus mismos conocimientos lo llevaron a entender todo lo que un tecnico.Como alguien decia por ahi :

 "para un ingeniero detras de una resistencia hay un mundo 
 para un tecnico "es una simple resistencia"

quien es mas capacitado, alguien que sabe que es y porque es O alguien que sabe solo lo que es.

Señores diganme quien podria diseñar y reparar a la vez : ACASO NO ES UN INGENIERO???
diganme, el tecnico podria hacer las dos cosas a la vez???? NOOOOOOOOO.

Y si ponen el caso de que un tecnico investigo muchisimo, entonces ademas de  tecnico se asemejaria mas a un ingeniero por que en eso se diferencian. Por favor no menospresiemos a las personas que se mantienen 5 años de toda su vida estudiando y capacitandose, para despues estar comparandolo con alguien que ve todo de modo empirico.
ES TOTALMENTE FALSO  que el ingeniero depende del tecnico porque si bien un tecnico en la mayoria de casos tiene mas habilidad manual, el ingeniero tambien puede desarrolar lo mismo y mucho mejor que un tecnico, solo que el ingeniero por ser una persnona con mas conocimientos, deja las cosas "Faciles" los tecnicos, algo muy diferente es que un ingeniero no se desarrolle en el aspecto prctico y luego necesite la ayuda de tecnicos con experiencia, pero alla esos ingenieros, pero en general un ingeniero puede hacer las cosas mucho mejor que un tecnico porque tiene un amplio conocimiento del tema. OJO en condiciones iguales.
No seamos injustos, por algo los ingenieros tienen horas de estudio, evaluaciones calificadas, y aportan dinero, no por nada son llamados INGENIEROS.

diseñar,crear,innovar tecnologias,reparar, saber porque,direcionde industrias ==INGENIERO
reparar  a gran escala          ====== TECNICO

LAS VERDADES DUELEN PERO AFRONTEMOS LA REALIDAD.

salu2


----------



## Mario O (Feb 1, 2007)

OBvio q hay diferencias ¿? pero eso no quiere decir q uno es mejor q otro... solo son diferentes. 
ES imposible responder eso.. ya que decidir quien es mejor ... es como decir si en un PC es mejor la CPU o el Monitor?? nosepo igual wna la analogia pero el punto al q voy es q los dos se complementan!!! y un ing. sin un tecnico seria demasiado ineficiente.... inutil para una empresa lo mismo pasaria al reves.....
ahora la diferencia de sueldos se podria justificar por la cantidada d dinero q sale estudiar 6 años en una universidad ( demasiado caro por lomenos en mi pais) por los pocos años q toma estudiar una carrera tecnica.... o tb por la inversion q hace la empresa en un ingeniero ya q este es un potencial optimizador de recursos.
Estudio Ingenieria.. y en mi practica me di cuenta q el ingeniero no puede analizar un proceso sin los datos q le entrega el tecnico...... el ingeniero ve la mejor forma de optimizar ese proceso.. ahorrandole en algunos casos cantidades bastante grandes de dinero a la empresa.. dudo en un tecnico pueda hacerlo.... y no dudo q para un ingeniero le seria imposible optimizar un proceso productivo sin tecnicos...  

Un ingeniero Necesita a un tecnico... un tecnico no necesita a un ingeniero ya q este puede trabajar por su cuenta...
no veo porke se quejan los tecnicos .. uds son IMPRESCINDIBLES!!!


----------



## rottmc2 (Feb 5, 2007)

Realmente la palabra ingeniero se deriva de la palabra ingenio, realmente en las empresas no deberían haber ingenieros, estos deberían estar en el área de diseño, creando, inventando, modificando etc. Por eso nos dan a conocer las teorías de circuitos matemáticas reacciones etc. y los  técnicos  se deben al trabajo de reparar y verificar que lo inventado funcione perfectamente por lo que haya sido mal diseñado es decir: realmente somos tanta gente que las empresas para no pagar mas  meten a ingenieros en trabajos de técnicos por eso es que pueden hacer las cosas que nosotros en una empresa pero esto es entre comillas por que realmente el ingeniero no debería estar ahí  sale de la escuela para diseñar y resulta que sale a la escuela de la vida a aprender nuevamente con las risas de los técnicos viejos lobos de mar con la experiencia de años. Es la sociedad la que nos ha confrontado así es que no comparen por  que no es lo mismo!! La definición sencilla es que nadie esta donde debería.


----------



## José Alméciga (Feb 5, 2007)

Me parece que cada uno tanto tecnico como ingeniero trata logicamente de hacer respetar su titulo, pero me parece que las diferencias no son tan grandes como las hacen parecer, porque para un tecnico una resistencia no puede ser una simple resistencia, tiene que haber estudiado todo su funcionamiento antes al igual que el ingeniero.  obviamente el Ing. ha tenido que estudiar mucho y esta un poco mas capacitado para el diseño, y desarollo de proyectos. Pero siempre es preferible mil veces un buen tecnico que todo un ingeniero mediocre.


----------



## Lloyder (Feb 15, 2007)

Soy un técnico superior en electrónia y voy a limitarme a aportar un dato completamente objetivo, yo trabajo en una empresa que se dedica a la reparación de PCB's de cualquier tipo sin necesidad de esquemas. Resulta que tuve 2 compañeros ingenieros trabajando codo a codo conmigo y ahora mismo estan en la calle. Te contaré como fue el asunto. Resulta que cuando vinieron acabavan justo de terminar la carrera superior. Y aunqeu ellos se creian que solo sabía soldar un día uno de ellos me hizo la pregunta: "¿las bobinas tiene polaridad?"....   Como os podéis imaginar me quedé estupefacto. Cinco años de estudios para saber eso? Si eso que dices tu es un mundo más profundo, me pregunto yo como puede ni siquera diseñar. Hay que diferenciar entre Ingenieros y Ingenieros con título sin más.
Me hacian tantas preguntas que incluso el jefe tomó una decisión. Les tube que enseñar yo para que luego pudieran mandarme. ¿No es un poco irónico?
Ah! y cobraban mucho más que yo!


----------



## mabauti (Feb 15, 2007)

hay de todo : tecnicos excelentes y tecnicos mediocres,  e  Ingenieros excelentes e Ingenieros mediocres. Es cuestion de la persona, no de un papel escrito.


----------



## heli (Feb 16, 2007)

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con *mabauti*, 5 años de carrera más masters etc no te capacitan mejor ni peor que los mismos años de experiencia en el trabajo. Depende de la persona. Conozco gente que después de la carrera tienen una formación estupenda, aunque faltos de práctica  (que se soluciona con tiempo) y otros que ya han olvidado las asignaturas de primer curso. Del mismo modo hay técnicos que despues de 10 años siguen siendo tán inútiles como al principio, y otros que han acumulado más conocimientos que si hubieran hecho la carrera completa, por su afán de aprender.
Las titulaciones son un aspecto *legal* de la formación, no tiene que ver con los conocimientos.
En cuanto a lo que realmente hacen en su trabajo, por mi esperiencia, los ingenieros se dedican a tareas administrativas y de mando. Muy pocos tienen la oportunidad de trabajar diseñando o desarrollando proyectos. 
PD. Yo soy técnico, ni carrera son 20 años de experiencia y muchas ganas de aprender.


----------



## MaRveLsHiNe (Mar 12, 2007)

La verdad es que el tema pinta interesante. Yo estoy estudiando para ser tecnico superior un ciclo cuya finalidad es el diseño de aplicaciones electronicas y tengo amigos estudiando ingenierias electricas y electronicas, teniendo estes referentes a mi entender la formacion de los ingenieros es simplemente muchisimo mas teorica que la de cualquier tecnico,en mi caso he estudiado y probado en practica desde la fabricacion de todo tipo de circuitos desde cero hasta programacion en diferentes lenguajes,pasando por microcontroladores ( dolores de cabeza en assembler),alarmas,motores para aplicaciones industriales..... etc etc creo que con eso ya saben por donde van los tiros,mientras que los ingenieros ahondan mucho en un solo campo los tecnicos abarcamos muchos mas.En cuanto a lo del diseño que mencionais... hay de todo,pero la verdad es que lo que SIEMPRE he escuchado es que aunque seas un tecnico superior y te curres un buenisimo proyecto sin la firma de un ingeniero que lo avale,para el mundo empresarial te vale de poco,asi que resignacion,aunque nosotros en muchos casos hacemos trabajos tan buenos como los suyos no se nos valora como tal.


----------



## maunix (Mar 15, 2007)

MaRveLsHiNe dijo:
			
		

> ay de todo,pero la verdad es que lo que SIEMPRE he escuchado es que aunque seas un tecnico superior y te curres un buenisimo proyecto sin la firma de un ingeniero que lo avale,para el mundo empresarial te vale de poco,asi que resignacion,aunque nosotros en muchos casos hacemos trabajos tan buenos como los suyos no se nos valora como tal.



Esto es muy cierto.  De hecho en algunas empresas grandes, para tomarte como empleado no solo te piden el título de ingeniero (que sería el Bachelor para los Estadounidenses) sino que también te piden alguna maestría (o Magister) y/o un Doctorado (Phd).

Creo que la capacitación es importante, no se puede menospreciar.

El tema se ha ido muy extenso y se han tocado ya todos los extremos.  En casi todos los ambientes el título importa y en muchos casos, cierto tipo de título + experiencia son un aval de conocimientos, cosa que sin eso, solo se puede lograr con una "buena recomendación".

Viéndolo del punto de vista de quien tiene que contratar, no es lo mismo que te venga un técnico o una persona con 3 títulos en su haber.  Para un determinado puesto donde se deben obtener resultados en el corto plazo, las empresas suelen decantarse por alguien que pueda avalar su formación frente a alguien que no tenga dicho aval, más allá de las capacidades de uno y otro, entiéndaseme bien.


----------



## canales (Abr 20, 2007)

Saludos a todos.

Soy un ingeniero recién salido de la universidad, si me comparan con alguien que ya tiene una vasta experiencia yo sería un mediocre a la par de ésta persona (ya sea un ingeniero o técnico). A mi forma de ver las cosas, no hay por qué estar rivalizando entre ingenieros y técnicos; porque vale más una persona que no tenga estudios ni conocimientos en electrónica, pero sí unos fuertes deseo de aprender, que otro que tenga varios titulos pero solo por tenerlos. Realmente, como lo han dicho pocos en este tema, lo que importa es el conocimineto de la persona y no un simple papel.

En mi caso, en mi interior, no me siento aún un ingeniero porque el verdadero ingeniero se hace con la práctica y la experiencia, y nunca deja de aprender. Tampoco me considero que tengo el nivel de un técnico que al igual que el ingeniero, el buen técnico se hace con la práctica y la experiencia. Yo estoy dispuesto a aprender de ambos lados, tanto de técnicos como de los ingenieros. Señores no discutamos por cosas que no valen la pena, ya que ambos se necesitan. Lo que vale es el conocimiento. 

Acaso el procesador ejecutaría una instrucción sin la señal de reloj, o el reloj solo podría hacer funcionar todo un sistema de procesamiento sin el procesador. NO! el uno es complemento del otro. Es lo mismo con los ingenieros y los técnicos

Así que respetemosnos los unos y los otros.


----------



## eidtech (Abr 20, 2007)

canales dijo:
			
		

> Saludos a todos.
> Acaso el procesador ejecutaría una instrucción sin la señal de reloj, o el reloj solo podría hacer funcionar todo un sistema de procesamiento sin el procesador. NO! el uno es complemento del otro. Es lo mismo con los ingenieros y los técnicos



Y supongo yo que el Inge es el Micro.. y el tecnico el Reloj...   
just kidding..

De acuerdo con lo que dice el companero.


----------



## serrano_10 (May 19, 2007)

Lo de siempre. Está el que se parte los cuernos y cobra poco, y el que cobra mucho y se lleva la gloria. Lo mejor de todo es que da lo mismo (no siempre) quien tubiera la idea, siempre felicitan al ingeniero. SOLUCION: Estudia 2 años más y hazte ingeniero. jeje. Cuando el mundo esté lleno de ingenieros, a ver quien pone un ladrillo, o se dedica a soldar placas, etc etc etc....


----------



## quimypr (Jul 2, 2007)

Claro, y si uno es tecnico y termina de estudiar ingenieria electronica en la facultad, pierde toda la experiencia q tenia como tecnico???

Creo que a la par siempre va a seguir siendo mas un ingeniero que un tecnico, ambos con la misma experiencia. O acaso los ingenieros no tienen experiencia?? Por supuesto que hay ingenieros que no saben nada, como asi tmb hay tecnicos q no saben nada. Y hay ingenieros que saben mucho, como tecnicos que saben mucho

Pero si aprendieron lo que tenian que aprender, ya sea en la secundaria los tecnicos, como en la facultad los ingenieros. Los ingenieros tendran mas conocimientos, y si ambos ganan experiencia pues los ingenieros van a seguir teniendo mas conocimiento.

Yo tengo como profesor en la escuela, sigo electronica en el Otto Krause a un Ing Electronico, pero el hombre se presento a nosotros con su nombre, y no como ING..., y tiene muchos conocimientos. Asi como tmb tuve como profesor de dibujo a un Ing Mecanico que SI se presento como ING Mecanico, ostentando un titulo...

Saquen conclusiones


----------



## Pablo16 (Jul 2, 2007)

PUes mi opinion es que no se trata de que sea mas capaz uno que otro, ya lo dijeron, puede haber un ingeniero que de ingeniero tiene nadamas el nombre asi como un tecnico que no tiene idea de lo que esta haciendo, se resume todo en una frase 'Hace mas el que quiere que el que puede' . Se trata de la responsabilidad, la seriedad y hasta las ganas con que cada uno realize su trabajo, no se puede generalizar en el tema, en el caso del sueldo, pues siendo tecnico valdria la pena hacerse ingeniero, no va a perder lo que ya sabia y va a mejorar en muchos aspectos, en resumen, es cosa de la mentalidad de cada persona. Saludos


----------



## Mushito (Jul 3, 2007)

Todo se resume en un refrán: dime de que presumes y te diré de que careces.


----------



## menduco (Jul 3, 2007)

Esta rivalidad entre ingenieros y técnicos no va a terminar nunca, ya que siempre se dicen que son mejores unos respecto a los otros.
Yo estoy por salir como tecnico de un colegio segundario de mendoza y me tienen cansados los tecnicos y los ingenieros porque  viven rivalidandose, los técnicos porque tienen mas prácticas que los ing. ( en lo que estoy de acuerdo) y los ing. porque tienen mayor parte teorica ( en lo cual tambien coincido). 
  En lo que no estoy de acuerdo es que un ing. gana mas dinero y resulta que el trabajo lo hace un técnico. me a pasado que a un ing, lo ponemos a prueba en partes prácticas y no saben donde meterse por otra parte el técnico  puede defenderse en aspectos teóricos ya que sin el la practica no podría hacerse.
  No quiero decir que los ing. no saben nada (ya que pienso seguir ing. en electronica en la universidad) ; en conclusion, lo que pienso es que deberían de "unificarse" y apuntar todos a una misma direccion


----------



## MauroFF (Jul 29, 2007)

Pienso que todo esto se debe a una cuestion de decisiones de cada una de las personas que hoy en día son Tecnico o Ingenieros. Hablando especificamente de Electronicos, ya que yo lo soy, pienso que al momento de decidirse por un rumbo una persona puede elegir entre expandir su horizonte de conocimientos e incorporar nuevos aprendizajes a su mente en lo que respecta a ciencia y asi poder luego volcarlos en hechos concretos y reales para resolver problemas, o bien, tomar cada una de las soluciones ya creadas, conocerlas, descularlas y asi poder manejarlas con faciladad, dependiendo pura y exclusivamente de como este desarrollada esa solución.
El primero de los casos es Ingenieria y el segundo Tecnico.
Me juego la cabeza que si pregunto quien quiere ser Ingeniero Electronico los que contesten que si van a ser aquellos que sepan con certeza que es su profesión definitiva, tengan o no limitaciones economicas, los tecnicos ya hechos que estan reeee podridos de andar atras de los aparatos hechos mierda tratando de dar una solucion inmediata, y los tecnicos que tengan ganas de estudiar un rato.
Quiero decir con esto, que ya sea Tecnico o Ingeniero, los dos son nombres que se les há dado a personas que han DECIDIDO TOMAR DISTINTOS RUMBOS UN CIERTO DÍA DE SUS VIDAS.
Un Ingeniero Electronico Imagina, Desarrolla, Fabrica, pone en funcionamiento, mantiene y repara cualquier equipo electronico. ¿Qué Tecnico Desarrolla a traves de modelos matematicos, fisica, quimica, etc....?... si es asi, entonces NO ES TECNICO. Seria algo asi como Ingeniero por Oficio y experiencia .... ¿Entienden lo que les quiero decir?.. es todo una cuestion de nombres y definiciones.
Creo que si el tecnico y el ingeniero estan puramente convencidos de lo que hacen... el MERITO ES TANTO DE UNO COMO DEL OTRO.... ya que los 2 han logrado cumplir sus metas, al igual de todas aquellas personas que lo han logrado.


----------



## neocyberpunk (Ago 2, 2007)

La verdad esque esta discusión está fuera de lugar. Es como preguntar quién sabe más, si un médico o un enfermero...Estoy estudiando Ingeniera Técnica Industrial en Electronica en la Universidad de Salamanca.Y allí nos pasamos 8 horas al día.
Por la mañana recibimos clases de teoría, pero no cualquier teoria, aprendemos a utilizar ecuaciones diferenciales de 2 variables,cosa que un técnico no sabe ni lo que es, aprendemos sobre que principios se sustentan la tecnología, el electromagnetismo, la fisica, de todo ello deriva la electrónica.

Por la tarde tenemos otras 4 horas donde programamos,construimos circuitos digitales, analógicos....

No es comparable a la formación de un técnico, el Ingeniero está capacitado para entender cualquier aparato que existe y no sólo eso.
Tenemos conocimientos de Estructuras, programamos igual o mejor que los informaciónrmaticos en multitud de lenguajes de programación, tenemos conocimientos en administración de empresas, en robótica, en materiales,en física, en electricidad, en mecánica...

El técnico no deja de ser la mano de obra que utiliza el ingeniero para llevar a fin sus proyectos, igual que el odontólogo no suele tocar al paciente y suelen ser las enfermeras quienes hacen lo que éste les dice...

Los técnicos no inventan o innovan nada de lo ya existente, entienden lo que pasa por sus manos pero no pueden mejorarlo porque no tienen suficientes conocimientos para calcular rendimiento, cuota de mercado, precios.

Un técnico no puede calcular la viabilidad de un proyecto, ni trabajar un proyecto ya que requiere conocimientos en muchas áreas distintas, conocimientos que el técnico no posee.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 2, 2007)

Le dan por las partes traseras a los ingenieros, Técnicos, Autodidactas y demás. Tanto unos como otros no valen un pimiento hasta que no demuestren lo contrario.

¿Cuantos se conocen con patentes en su poder? 

Hay mediocres con más sabiduría y dinero de lo que podamos amasar en nuestra vida. Basta con estar en el sitio justo en el momento preciso. ¿Quién puso en marcha el MSDOS?

Saludos

PD Hay que ver lo prepotentes que somos


----------



## maikelblogo (Ago 2, 2007)

La verdad es que todo depende de la experiencia y la formacion que tenga el ingeniero o el tecnico,yo pienso que el ingeniero al momento de cometer un error garrafal tiene una carga de culpa mas grande que un tecnico.Eso me lo han comentado durante los 3 años que tengo en el politecnico.

Mi recomendacion es que se tomen todas las cosas con mucha calma,pero siempre mantener la cabeza muy enfocada en lo que van a hacer....................


----------



## maikelblogo (Ago 2, 2007)

neocyberpunk dijo:
			
		

> La verdad esque esta discusión está fuera de lugar. Es como preguntar quién sabe más, si un médico o un enfermero...Estoy estudiando Ingeniera Técnica Industrial en Electronica en la Universidad de Salamanca.Y allí nos pasamos 8 horas al día.
> Por la mañana recibimos clases de teoría, pero no cualquier teoria, aprendemos a utilizar ecuaciones diferenciales de 2 variables,cosa que un técnico no sabe ni lo que es, aprendemos sobre que principios se sustentan la tecnología, el electromagnetismo, la fisica, de todo ello deriva la electrónica.
> 
> Por la tarde tenemos otras 4 horas donde programamos,construimos circuitos digitales, analógicos....
> ...



Susto!!!   
Eso si es trabajar duro.
Desearia estar en tus zapatos para aprender mas......


----------



## El nombre (Ago 3, 2007)

Aún diría más:

Hay técnicos, o no tanto, que diseñan lo que los ingenieros posteriormente firman. 
Hay técnicos, o no tanto, que no tienen más titulación por diversos motivos ( Familia, trabajo...) con más formación que cualquier ingeniero.

Saludos

PD Joer me meto conmigo mismo y no me enfado.


----------



## jona (Ago 3, 2007)

hola
me ha pasado de conocer ingenieros que estaban en fabricas industriales,donde habian maquinas electronicas.
la empresa contrato un ingeniero para repararlas y al mismo tiempo,ver si se podian rediseñar algunas otra secciones de la fabrica.
a la hora de reparar las maquinas,tomar un soldador y el multimetro el ingeniero no sabia para donde correr,asi que tenia que llamar a un tecnico electricista y aveces a otro tecnico electronico,para que le sacaran las papas de el fuego....que conocian mejor el sistema de funcionamiento de la maquina que el ingeniero.
segun mi profesor decia"nosotros reparamos los desastres que diseñan los ingenieros"
conosco tecnicos en electronicos que saben muchisimo,e ingenieros que tienen su titulo gracias a las matematicas.
reparando televisores, y equipos de audio,que supuestamente son diseñados por grupos de ingenieros y demas,se encuentra con cada porqueria...
por supuesto que no tengo nada contra los ingenieros,ya que tengo varios amigos que lo son.
saludos.lindo tema...


----------



## Luis Liberato (Ago 3, 2007)

Por Dios basta de hablar tanto se debe tomar en cuenta que en la universidad se ve mas teoria que otra cosa y de lo poco que tomamos de Practica solo es algo breve nunca te tocan tan profundo, no obstante eso lo que vale es la experiencia que el tecnico o ingeniero poseen en dicho campo. 

Saludos y dejense de insultos.


----------



## jona (Ago 3, 2007)

hola
tranquilo...........!!
estamos debatiendo algo,con respeto,cada uno tira su experiencia de lo que piensa hacerca de lo tratado.
no lo tomes a mal.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 4, 2007)

El día que deje de aprender, con tirones de orejas incluido, estaré muerto. 

Saludos


----------



## hogaed (Ago 6, 2007)

hola amigos!!!
Pasaba por aqui y me dio por leer un poco el tema y vaya que levanto polvo,,,jajaja
y bueno esto me orillo a darme de alta para poder contribuir un poco con este escalofriante tema. 

Bien la historia que le voy a relatar creo que muchos la han vivido, pero bueno tengo que escribir y eso voy ha hacer......tengo un hermano que es ingeniero en electronica y no porque sea mi hermano pero es un excelente ingeniero y persona, bueno a el la electronica le a apasionado  de toda la vida, no hace otra cosa que no tenga algo que ver con esta materia,(como los doctores, a la fecha se sigue actualizando....si no queda "out") y bueno le digo esto porque aqui entro yo, trabajo en la actualidad como tecnico en una empresa internacional que se dedica a la fabricacion de pcb y otras cosas electronicas, yo estoy en el area de mantenimiento (no tengo titulo), años atras mi hermano y yo trabajamos juntos, en reparacion de equipos electronicos industriales y comerciales basculas, equipos de audio,y otras cosa mas, el como ingeniero tiene el conocimiento para reparar los equipos asi como  la agudesa de saber para que funciona y como funciona cada componente, lo que yo no ( y no por eso me sentia menos que el), pero lo que yo hacia era adaptar los componentes o circuitos a los equipos, esto era, diseñar y confeccionar los mecanismos o soportes(neumatico, hidraulico, mecanicos) para que lo que el hiciera funcionara, esto me llevaba a usa toda la materia gris que fuera posible, pues se requeria de terminados de alta calidad, (soldadura electrica, carpinteria, maquinado, etc) todo lo que desarrollo lo estudio y lo practico, pero como tecnico ( muchos me dicen ingeniero) me siento satisfecho con lo que a lo largo de mi vida he desarrollado, y se van a preguntar que hago en un foro de electronica....bueno estudie tres años de electronica y sigo estudiando por mi cuenta me gusta aprender algo nuevo cada dia..."El Saber no ocupa lugar".... y me gusta la electronica, saber que pasa con los "0" y "1" , en fin con todo lo que en nuestra actualidad se esta desarrollando por medio de la electronica.

Quiero decirles a todos aquellos que en sus comentarios, usaron groserias, que analisen bien si seria realmente una buena actitud de lenguaje, de un ingeniro o un tecnico, que ha pasado 5 o 7 o mas años estudiando.......usar estos terminos.

por ultimo quiero compartir lo siguiente..............se habia  terminado ya el edificio, los ingenieros y tecnicos, ayudantes y demas personal se sentian contentos y orgullosos por la gran obra, que estaba terminada ....TERMINADA????
Rayos nos falto incluir en los planos el elevador......dijo uno de los ingenieros...y ahora que vamos a hacer, todo el mundo se alarmo, empesaron a salir idea tras idea,.....  quitemos una parte de la escalera, no mejor eliminemos unos cuartos, .......todas las soluciones que salian costarian a la empresa mucho$$$$$$$, entre la gente que estaba en el lugar se encontraba un hombre que su trabajo era limpiar los pisos..........se acerca al grupo de sabios y le dice, pudo darles una sugerencia,...aquellos hombres desesperados al oir la voz del hombre, callaron y le miraron fijamente, uno de ellos dijo.... no ves que tenemos un gran problema!!!que quieres!!!.......uds perdonen pero tal ves lo que yo les diga les puede ayudar,.....bueno haber di lo que tienes pensado........El hombre limpia pisos les dijo, porque no hacen el elevador por la parte de afuera del edificio,.....GGGGUUUUUAUUUUUU!!!!!!....ese hombre con estudios tal ves hasta 6º de  primaria les acabava de salvar el barco... en la actualidad los elevadores panoramicos son un gran ahorro de espacio en los edificios.........este hombre tuvo el "ingenio".....asi que no menospreciemos a nadie....

reciban un cordial saludo...y muchas Gracias por este espacio.

perdonen seleccione mal el horario son las 2:30 am....hasta los genios nos equivocamos!!


----------



## canales (Ago 6, 2007)

Buen comentario del compañero hogaed.

A veces las ideas brillantes salen de personas que uno jamás se imaginaría, quizás porque no tienen un título. Pero si tienen inteligencia.

Saludos...


----------



## Ussiel (Ago 6, 2007)

Apreciables técnicos e ingenieros, para que se pelean e invierten tiempo en este tipo de discusión, todo mundo sabe que UN BUEN INGENIERO, debe o al menos debió ser primero UN BUEN TECNICO, el BUEN TECNICO, podría ser un Ingeniero, pero basta a mi juego de palabras, sencillamente, sí eres un BUEN INGENIERO, ningún Técnico te debería reelevar en ninguna prueba, ya sea técnica o de ingenio, es allí la diferencia que encuentro entre ambas jerarquías. 

CON TODO RESPETO

   UN INGENIERO(Titulado)/TECNICO(por experiencia)


----------



## neocyberpunk (Ago 10, 2007)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Le dan por las partes traseras a los ingenieros, Técnicos, Autodidactas y demás. Tanto unos como otros no valen un pimiento hasta que no demuestren lo contrario.
> 
> ¿Cuantos se conocen con patentes en su poder?
> 
> ...



Así a bote pronto se me ocurre Dyson, ese que ha inventado la aspiradora sin bolsa, que además ha inventado un webo de cosas mas...


----------



## Cursed (Ago 27, 2007)

Una preguntota, ustedes habalan de tecnicos y de ingenieros, si yo soy Licenciado en Electronica, cual seria la diferencia?, y un instituto al querer competir con mi ALMA MATTER, le puso a la carrera en lugar de Ingeniero en electronica, le puso Licenciado en Ingieneria electronica.

ALguien sabe cual es la diferencia ahora?


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 28, 2007)

La verdad las discusiones sobre este tema terminan siemrpe dominadas por la ignorancia...
El tecnico es el tecnico, el ingeniero ingeniero y el licenciado licenciado... La lechuga, la acelga y el perejil son todos verdes y no por eso son la misma cosa, ni uno es mejor que el otro.
Yo soy estudiante de ingenieria química, y se que los tecnicos y licenciados son y seran tan importantes como espero llegar a serlo algun dia. Las formaciones son diferentes porque las funciones son diferentes.
Y si a algun tecnico le molesta que el que firme sea otro o que otro cobre más que el, pues pobre; tambien es cierto que a veces uno termina trabajando donde no le corresponde porque es simplemente lo que puede.
Ingenieros que saben menos que tecnicos, hay, tecnicos que saben menos que ingenieros, tambien, tecnicos e ingenieros que saben menos que el que barre la vereda, sobran.
Seria bueno que en vez de pelearnos y dividirnos nos pusieramos a pensar para el mismo lado más seguido.

Una humilde opinion sin ánimos de ofender a nadie
Saludos al foro


----------



## El nombre (Ago 29, 2007)

Hay técnicos que cobran más que los ingenieros. Y electónicos aficionados que cobran más que esos dos. 

Depende de como te vendas


----------



## Juan Romero (Sep 24, 2007)

Lamentablemente la naturaleza y el mundo esta jerarquizado y asi es como funciona la cosa; hay quienes toman desiciones y quienes las ejecutan; hay quienes conciben la idea y  quienes la materializan, lo cierto es que uno es complemento del otro y uno existiera si el otro tampoco. Imaginense un mundo donde todos  fueran tecnicos.entonces quien disena? o por el contrario donde todos fueran ingenieros.entonces quien opera?
Entonces porque dividirnos por esto si cada uno es bueno haciendo su parte para lo cual se a prepararo al fin y al cabo nosotros somos los que hemos decidido que ser en esta vida y lo que somos ahora es por nuestro propio esfuezo.
Yo empece en la electronica como Tecnico y bajo esa condiones trabaje mucho tiempo, pero vi que me faltaba aprender mucho, habia muchas cosas que yo sabia que asi funcionaban pero no sabia porque; entonces no me quise quedar con esa idea nada mas; asi que me puse a estudiar la carrera de ingenieria Electronica y ahora soy Ingeniero Electronico pero tambien Tecnico y con certeza les digo una la tecnica no funciona sin la ingenieria. ahhh!.pero claro que esto si te da muchas ventajas eh?


----------



## Mushito (Sep 26, 2007)

Ussiel dijo:
			
		

> , debe o al menos debió ser primero UN BUEN TECNICO, el BUEN TECNICO, podría ser un Ingeniero


Es como decir el hombre fue un buen homosapiens antes de ser hombre. ja ja que sutileza.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Sep 26, 2007)

Pienso que hoy en dia el que la gente estudie no lo hace por vocación, sinó por el dinero que luego va a obtener ejerciendo. Esto provoca que el 90% de técnicos e ingenieros sean unos panolis catetos.

Pienso que el mejor técnico es el que sueña en serlo, el que se pasa dias con cuatro circuitos hasta hacerlos funcionar, y sabe de cálculo.

Mucha gente que dice saber, no sabe ni formulación básica, ni cálculo de secciones, coeficientes, ni tiene idea del comportamiento de los elementos en un circuito, y lo que es peor, no tienen paciencia ni ganas de aprender.

Parte de la problemática está en que todo el mundo relaciona la informática con la electrónica, cuando nada tiene que ver. Hoy dia no hay gente que esté interesada en analógica, los institutos están llenos de chavales destripando windows, pero no tienen idea de lo que es un hilo de cobre, y es un gran problema. 
Luego se quejan que los sueldos son pobres y sin perspectiva. Cuando un buen técnico que sepa reparacion electronica analogica en general está muy bién cotizado, con título o sin título, y puede realizar practicamente cualquier oficio.

Un cordial Saludo.


----------



## Escudero_125 (Oct 12, 2007)

Bueno toda la polemica esta interesante, solo un pero, quien escribe estas lineas es tecnico, y me contrataron en una empresa llena de ingenieros como supervisor de ellos, para mi la situacion es la siguiente y pienso asi, el echo de estudiar en una universidad y tener un titulo de ingeniero no es mas que un paso de lo que sigue, al igual que un tecnico, el asunto es capacitarse constantemente, eso de las soluciones teoricas y todo eso esta de mas, si una persona ataca un problema de raiz sin darle aspirinas, y se enfoca en soluciones reales ( el analisis lo puede hacer cualquiera, hablo de gente capacitada en el asunto ) con tan solo un poco de sentido comun se logra, toda la ciencia que hoy se ha acumulado ; la acumularon los ingenieros? si en un tiempo ni existian. En planta ford aprendi algo muy importante; las matematicas, la logica, la electronica la puedes aprender, pero si tu abilidad y tu inteligencia son cortas esto no lo puedes arreglar, pero si son buenas y las usas juntas llegars muy lejos, pueden preguntarle a bill gates.


----------



## yapaquse (Oct 18, 2007)

Los técnicos son mas capaces que la mayoría de los ingenieros en la industria, lo que los difiere desde un punto de vista muy bizarro, es que el ingeniero tuvo las ganas, la paciencia, las fuerzas, la convicción, y lo que quieran agregar para pasar 4 o 5 años de su vida en una escuela donde adémas de aprender, se enfrento con grandes obstaculos, los que somos ingenieros los comprendemos, y los técnicos por una o mil razones, se quedaron en el camino de la ingenieria, puede ser una contradicción saber más que un ingeniero, y sentir frustración, pero también, al ingeniero nadie le regalo su certificado donde se le avala como ingeniero en""x", tal ves su mejor lucha fue estar en una escuela 5 años para recibir un papel donde dice ke es algo y por ende tiene la oportunidad de desarrollarse gracias al esfuerzo realizado.
Aunque en la realidad un técnico siempre estará mínimo, insisto mínimo a la altura de un ingeniero, hablo en conocimientos.
Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 18, 2007)

yapaquse dijo:
			
		

> Los técnicos son mas capaces que la mayoría de los ingenieros en la industria



¿Mas capaces para que? ¿Realmente te parece que una persona puede ser mas capaz que otra PARA TODO sin haber estudiado esos 5 años, donde aprendio millones de cosas desde ciencias basicas hasta de su especialidad?
Hay tecnicos que saben mucho e ingenieros que no saben nada, pero esa generalidad es una barbaridad. Los tecnicos e ingenieros tienen distintas funciones. Yo no soy electronico pero en mi carrera se ve muchisimo, y muchos que ya son tecnicos rebotan como pelotitas en las carreras de ingenieria porque no pueden pensar mas alla de lo que ven, que las ingenierias tienen mucho de eso. No se puede pensar que 5 o 6 años de aprendizaje te hacen menos capaz en todo sentido que alguien que no los tuvo, creo que se peude decir con toda justicia que se preparo para otra cosa.
Saludos


----------



## sambernardo (Nov 16, 2007)

Quizás, pero para ser ingeniero, es necesario también ser ingenioso. en mi caso, aún soy un estudiante técnico en electrónica industrial(tengo 16), a pesar de ello, tengo grandes facultades para el análisis e ingeniado de circuitos electrónicos, es un hecho que el ingeniero tiene más preparación en matemáticas, física y conocimientos técnicos, pero eso sólamente le da más armas a su favor. en la electrónica, en mi caso(estoy estudiando en el Colegio Técnico Nacional de la Capital, Asunción-Paraguay), tenemos profesores que ya son Máster en electrónica, lincenciados, técnicos superiores e ingenieros, saben más, pero todos nos enseñan los métodos necesarios para el análisis e ingeniado de circuitos, la formación que nos dan a los técnicos tiende más hacia la ingeniería, para que luego sigamos ingeniería en la universidad, y por las experiencias de la gente que ha salido del colegio es mucho más fácil la carrera de ingeniería en cuanto ya tienen las bases que les dan en el técnico, es más difícil que ser técnico en electrónica, pero ésto les da una excelente base para ingeniería, también nos dan muchas clases prácticas, no creo que el ingeniero no aprenda todo con respecto a su campo en cuanto ejerce unos meses de práctica. no?


----------



## almanzar (Nov 16, 2007)

Bueno yo soy estudiante de ING y en el bachillerato estudie electronica en un politecnco y mis profesores eran egresados del mismo lugar y estudiantes universitarios de electronica a excepcion del jefe del taller k es ingeniero y nunca mostraron ninguna actitud en contra de los tecnicos ya k lo se impartia era para competir profesionalmente no moralmente. Pero por algo k estoy pasando en estos  momentos e k estoy haciendo la pasantia en una empresa junto con dos amigos de la uni, uno es empleado y el otro pasante igual k yo, y el encargado del taller es un tecnico.

el tipo es un tanto indiferente con nosotros, pork estudiamos y el es tecnico a mi companero ni le hablaba y solo lo hacia cuando necesitabs hscer un proyecto en el cual el decia k era un proyecto de una maestria k lo ponia igual k un ingeniero (para poder hacer una maestria en este pais primero hay k ser ingeniero) y despues k mi amigo le termino el proyecto casi entero le dejo de hablar, ahora el esta intentado trabajar con visual basic, no sabe nada, y esta ayudando reparar ekipos a uno de nosotros k sabe utilizarlo bien para luego pedirle ayuda. 

no es menos cierto de k el tenga un buen tiempo de tecnico y k nosotros somos novatos pero ya tenemos 3 anos estudiando de a duro, en la pasada graduacion de la uni de 1575 estudiantes,  5 eran electronicos, osea, k uno estudia para tener un puesto mejor k un tecnico y tratar de salir a flote no para decir k pork soy ing el tecnico lo pisoteo y lo escupo, creo k somos un complemento y vivimos de lo mismo para estar peliandonos


----------



## Nimer (Nov 17, 2007)

kokikhan dijo:
			
		

> un tecnico t puede armar una fuente d alimentacion, pero dudo mucho q t sepa pa q mela sirve el regulador o q mela hacen los diodos, cual es la señal d entrada, como c transformadorrma etc etc. (ojo q es un ejemplo, no digo q sea asi), en cambio un ingeniero lo hace, si el kiere q salgan 2000 amperios, pos lo hace y le sale, dudo mucho q un tecnico pueda hacerlo.




Yo no sé de qué país serás. Pero hablás como si todos los técnicos recién egresados fueran unos idiotas.
Obviamente hay "técnicos" que no entienden nada, pero esos no son técnicos.
Al menos en Argentina, creo que cualquier estudiante que termine el secundario técnico sabe para que es el regulador, que hace un diodo y demás.
Quién no sepa, solo tiene la *T*, y no de técnico.


Yo estoy a dos años de recibirme de Técnico electrónico.
Tengo a mi hermano mayor, que me lleva 7 años de diferencia, que tambien es técnico electrónico, pero su interés por la electrónica hizo que adquiera conocimientos tan fuertes que acompañados por su experiencia práctica, hoy esté trabajando para una empresa de renombre ocupando el puesto de un Ingeniero.
Pero al no conformarse con eso, tambien quiere el papel que lo acredita como tal.
Pero para muchos, él ya es un ingeniero.. Para mi, es un *TECNICO*.
Y si se lo digo, sé que prefiere que le digan *TECNICO *con mayúsculas, antes que un ingeniero minúsculo.

Les cuento otra, un profesor de física de mi colegio, que tiene solo título de PROFESOR DE FISICA, no por nada lo llamaron para trabajar en la NASA ;-)

En la vida hay de todo, hay técnicos buenos, técnicos malos, ingenieros buenos, ingenieros malos. Todo depende de qué quiera ser cada uno.



Quiero que quede claro el respeto a quienes estudiaron unos cuantos años más, pero quiero marcar que la diferencia no pasa tanto por como te llamen, sino como es cada uno, que conocimientos tiene, como los aplica, y su dedicación a la materia.
Por lo que leí en estas páginas, algunos posts son como un versus como si fueran equipos de futbol. Yo intento dejar mi opinión sin ofender a nadie, dado que es inutil menospreciar a uno u a otro. Conozco ingenieros que son una luz, otros que no entiendo como se hacen llamar como tales, compañeros con los que estudio en el secundario que no sé como pasaron hasta donde están, y otros que se destacan por su interés en el tema.



Un saludo cordial.
Nicolás.


----------



## domingo chamorro (Nov 17, 2007)

el ingeniero es una persona que tiene ingenio


----------



## jesus arana moo (Nov 17, 2007)

hola a todos , me acabo de registrar!

mi opinión al respecto, los técnicos son capaces de muchas cosas pero en conocimiento están muy limitados y es típico que el técnico, es el ingeniero frustrado que no termino la carrera, pero algo es cierto, por ejemplo en el trabajo en el que me desenvuelvo tengo compañeros que son ingenieros y compañeros técnicos, pero algunos ingenieros tienen el estudio de ingeniería, pero no tienen la astucia que  se necesita para serlo, y tengo un amigo y compañero que es técnico en electronica, y el tipo es bueno en lo que hace, tiene buenas ideas, pero no le gusta pensar mas haya , es decir inventa cosas chidas, pero el no le gusta hacer cálculos para que el circuito funcione a la perfección, es decir cálculos para evitar ruidos en los circuitos , solo lo hace de manera muy burda.
 asi que en mi opinión los técnicos jamas alcanzaran a los ingenieros pues nosotros como ingenieros tenemos mas conocimientos, mayor visión de lo que diseñamos


----------



## Mushito (Nov 17, 2007)

jesus arana moo dijo:
			
		

> es el ingeniero frustrado que no termino la carrera, pero algo es


Te preguntaste por que no termino su carrera?
No es por que le faltaban neuronas.
Yo conozco muchos hijitos de Papa, a los que les pagaron sus estudios en una universidad privada, y como era de esperarse practicamente les compraron su titulo


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 18, 2007)

Mushito dijo:
			
		

> jesus arana moo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Burradas de las dos partes.
Ser tecnico es ser tecnico, no medio ingeniero.
Y hay tecnicos que salen del secundario o como les digan y no saben ni sumar.
Haber hay de todo, pero no hay que confundir una carrera con la otra.
Cada uno estudia lo que quiere para su futuro, o al menos todo lo que se puede.
El hecho de no haber ido a la universidad no te hace menos, te hace OTRA COSA.

Saludos.


----------



## makine (Nov 18, 2007)

jajajaja


----------



## Nimer (Nov 18, 2007)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Mushito dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100% de acuerdo.


----------



## Cachitas (Nov 19, 2007)

En mi opinión personal, creo que la diferencia reside más en la persona que en los estudios que tenga, por que si ese "tecnico" o "ingeniero" se esfuerza en las areas que más flojea(falta de teoria o de practica), creo que puede ser un gran profesional, lo malo es que burocráticamente la titulacion es lo que cuenta    No se esa es mi modesta opinión desde mi punto de vista. Un saludo


----------



## pedrovergara (Nov 21, 2007)

Compañeros cibernautas, la diferecia radica en el perfil profesional que lo determina los objetivos de cada carrera, el ingeniero es un profesional cuya función es de inovar , crear  y dar solución de tipo cientifico o tecnológico a un problema que requiera altos conocimientos, el técnico como tal tiene una función específica y es de desarrollar mantenimiento preventivo y correctivo a sistemas de los cuales se conoce su funcionamiento , también hay técnico que cumplen funciones creativas de dar solución a problemas tecnoógicos pero no tienen el perfil que respalden dichos propositos, cordialmente
pedro v


----------



## fofo almarales (Nov 21, 2007)

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> Parte de la problemática está en que todo el mundo relaciona la informática con la electrónica, cuando nada tiene que ver. Hoy dia no hay gente que esté interesada en analógica, los institutos están llenos de chavales destripando windows, pero no tienen idea de lo que es un hilo de cobre, y es un gran problema.



Hermano tienes toda la razon. Muchos colegas dicen que la electronica ya desaparecio. Que ahora todo viene en un IC, y que solo lo compras y lo programas jajaja me rio de esos comentarios. Porque seguro que la informática salio primero que la electronica les digo yo.  Para muchos lo que predomina es lo digital. Ahora aqui viene mi pregunta... Si no les gusta lo analogico, porque estudian electronica? O es que ellos entienden los 1 y 0? Todo lo que sea digital por algun lado tiene que tener algun conversor DAC para poder entenderlo nosotros.


----------



## fofo almarales (Nov 23, 2007)

domingo chamorro dijo:
			
		

> el ingeniero es una persona que tiene ingenio


Bueno no opino lo mismo. Yo considero que una persona no necesariamente tiene que ser ingeniero para tener ingenio. El ingenio es algo que se desarrolla y es relativo en cada persona. Ahora pongo mi opinion: Yo considero que el verdadero ingeniero no es simplemente el que sabe sobre calculo y el que se las ingenia sino tambien el que posee espiritu humilde, para mi eso es lo mas importante luego del conocimiento. Yo estudio ingenieria electronica, y en muchos casos me a tocado el trabajo de tecnico (como tecnico no calificado en reparacion jeje) y les digo sinceramente, como ingeniero no es tan facil y me di cueta que al desempeñarte un poco como tecnico terminas aprendiendo de ambos campos y es lo que me hace entenderlos y mirarlos con humildad. Generalmente tambien he visto que quien mas se hace llamar de ingeniero es quien menos sabe, hay es donde el buen tecnico debe atravesarse. Claro esta que el ingeniero tenga una vision tal vez mas filosofica de un problema pero tambien considero que no debemos debatir sobre quien es mejor que quien sino destacarnos y prepararnos para destacar y ser mejores profesionales.


----------



## Poloplo (Ene 2, 2008)

Hola como estan todos !

les doy mi opinion,yo soy tecnico superior en electronica y les comento que los tecnicos van mas a la practica y los ingenieros ya son de la parte teorica o por asi decirlo ellos ``los ingenieros´´ deberian tener mayor conocimiento que los tecnicos pero eso no quiere decir que sean mejores o que sepan mas porque hay tecnicos que son muy buenos y hay tambien aca por lo menos en Uruguay que hay ingenieros que no saben ni lo que es una impedancia y son ingenieros aca en la municipalidad de mi ciudad 

les cuento una experiencia que le sucedio a mi padre (mi padre es ingeniero electrico e informaciónrmatico tambien) y a el una vez estaba trabajando para la empresa TEYMA Uruguay y llego un ingeniero no se de que rama,pero llego enojado porque un empleado que mi padre llevo con el para ayudarlo dijo el ingeniero ``(que hace aquel alla arriba en esa escalera con un CAÑO de AGUA )´´ jajajajjajajajajaj un caño de agua le encajo! y en realidad era un cable de 6000V y el inge no tenia ni idea y claro con sus coches de lujo y haciendose los ``sabelotodos´´ porque tienen un titulo de ingeniero se las creen todas de que son mejores que los demas.

en fin,depende de que te enseñen y una cosa de que quiere encomiar es a los hermanos argentinos porque hay ingenieros que yo conozco como el ingeniero  A.Picerno que sabe mucho el y por lo tanto mi padre fue a la casa de el y parece una persona muy humilde con su coche del año 70´´ y otros mas como Pablo Canello,Jorge Cano y muchos mas que conozco 

conclusion:Los dos titulos son excelentes
salu2


----------



## Daniel85 (Ene 2, 2008)

Todo depende del mono, tengo compañeros de ingenieria que no saben nada de nada en cambio hay unos que saben todo, tambien depende la inteligencia, que tanto puedes hacer con lo poco que sabes. Ahora que si hablas de las diferencia entre un Buen Tecnico y un Buen Ingeniero, es que el tecnico sabe por ejemplo manejar un PIC y el ingeniero sabe que trae adentro un PIC, es por eso que dicen que los tecnicos tienen mas practica. SALUDOS.


----------



## PICMIND (Ene 2, 2008)

Hola a todos, les doy mi opinion desde mi experiencia

Soy tecnico en electronica y en mi trabajos he encontrado ingenieros que dan verguenza y he encontrado otros muy buenos eso depende mucho del esfuerzo que hayan puesto en sus carreras en sus estudios, yo empece en lo de la electronica hace ya tres años y no sabia ni papa y me ha toco muy duro al principio tuve que leer muchisismo pero gracias ha eso puedo decir con orgullo ahora que tengo muy buena reputacion como técnico diseñador.

Otra cosa, los técnicos no solo reparamos cosas sin saber que tienen por dentro o como funcionan, otros como es mi caso nos hemos especializado en el diseño e innovacion, que muchas veces no tiene todo el soporte teórico que tendrían los calculos del ingeniero, pero que funcionan muy bien.

Yo creo como han dicho algunos no es ver quien es mejor o peor es esmerarnos por ser unos buenos profesionales y colaborarnos mutuamente sin discriminaciones eso de discriminar a alguien por su titulo me parece infantil y tonto.

Esa es mi humilde opinion


----------



## El nombre (Ene 3, 2008)

Lo mejor que tiene un Señor o Señora  ingenier@ es:

Gana mucha pasta colocando una firma.

A ver que técnic@, por mucha experiencia que tenga, es capaz de hacer eso.

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 3, 2008)

Las cosas tienen muchos puntos de vista, pero desde luego, el que alguien pasó tiempo frente a un profesor realizando cálculo, demostrando fórmulas, demostrando interés, tiene mucho más que el que con la ayuda de un martillo destrípó una lavadora en un vertedero.

Uno se puede llamar técnico, el otro sabrá calcular un condensador, un bobinado y la sección de un conductor.

Hace 10 años, y tras 8 de estudio, adquirí el título de técnico especialista en electricidad y electrónica, y certificado con la misma firma del jefe de estado. Tengo compañeros que también lo lograron tras pasar el mismo tiempo que yo hincando codo y desarrollando proyectos. Muchos están trabajando  en oficinas, otros de electricistas o electrónicos programadores, otros estamos ejerciendo como autonomos, y otros son profesores.

Quiero decir con ello que no se puede desprecíar a los que tienen su título. Mas bien pienso que las leyes deberían prohibir el intrusismo laboral. Por lo menos en españa, para realizar instalaciones en baja, media o alta tensión se debe ser poseedor del carnet de instalador. Hay pocas empresas que lo poseen, y están abarcando campos en los que otras empresas que lo disponen no logran acceder. En españa, llevamos 10 años en los que es fácil cambiar de empleo, gente que ayer era camarero, hoy es cocinero, al dia siguiente esta haciendo proyectos y en sus ratos libres de dedica a pintar casas yhacer instalaciones. Ello propicia que la gente no tiene una meta laboral, no se preocupan en saber nada, solo saben contar los dias que faltan para recoger la paga. 
Todo esto se autoregulará, y la gran mayoria que dice saber de todo, se encontrará que no está especializada en nada, y con ello se verá abocado a trabajar en algun empleo poco cualificado. 
Aunque cada cual debe hacer lo que crea conveniente, y mi consejo es que quien esté estudiando, que estudie y mucho, la vocación es importante, pero si va acompañada de unos conocimientos básicos y unos títulos, se convierte en algo rentable, mucho mas que los "aficionados y manitas" que solo ven una averia a base de quemar fusibles.

Sin mas, recibid un cordial saludo, y un buen consejo, mucho estudio y muchas ganas y ser ingeriero o o técnico ya será una eleccion que cada uno deberá elegir en su momento.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 8, 2008)

Me parece que un ingeniero es el que afronta un proyecto y al mometo siguiente ya tiene otro proyecto para mejorar el primero siempre confiando en su solida formacion cientifica.
Ya que un ingeniero de 4 no es mas que un toma lecturas calificado. En un ingeniero las ideas vuelan, fluyen y son materializadas por la matematica su pasion se ve reflejada en los mas insolitos artilujios para mejorar algo ya creado o inovar en lo que este diseñando.
Mientras que un tecnico ya sea repare, instale, arme o modifique algo lo hace con la aplastante certeza de la experiencia sabiendo al vuelo si algo durara funcionando 1 mes o un año ( Comemos Todos los dias  ) Salvando las diferencias podria decir que un Ingeniero es un artista y un tecnico un Hacedor. Y que todo tecnico tiene algo de Ingeniero y todo Ingeniero algo de tecnico. Y el punto de Inflexion son estos maravillosos foros donde se mesclan grandes teoricos con expertos contructores.

PD: Ingeniero = Tipo con vocacion y estudio sin dudar poseedor de una inteligencia superior  a la normal. 
 Tecnico = Tipo con vocacion y estudio no  posee una iteligencia superior a la normal. ( Es lo que hay jajaja)

Tecnico de toda la vida cursando 5To Ing Electronica (valla a saber hasta cuando  )
En la UTN me enceñaron la ley de murphy


----------



## El nombre (Ene 10, 2008)

Vaya!
Acabas de tirar por el suelo a una asociacion:
Mensa

Ahora tienen que echar a la calle a un monton de socios ya que la inteligencia es uno de los factores que los hacen entrar o pertenecer. 
Todo el que no sea ingeniero a la calle. Espero que no te lea algun que otro peon de albañil de la asociacion. o algun estudiante de sus labores o...


----------



## electroaficionado (Ene 10, 2008)

Creo que no hay que idealizar tanto al genero de ingeniero... Hay cada idiota con titulo por ahi...
No creo que el serlo sea sinonimo de inteligencia superior


Saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 12, 2008)

El peon de albañil ( sin desmerecer) por algo es peon, ( tampoco vas a ser 10 años peon ) me imagino que despues sera albañil, y despues talves contratista todas las cosas tienen un logica secuencial(que lo pario che jaja) tus capasidades aumentan (deacuerdo a tu inteligencia) es fasil notar si sos mas intelig que la media comun.
Pd: lee la parte de Ing de 4 (promedio de 4) estoy hablando de ingenieros de verdad y tecnicos de verdad.  saludos


----------



## JOSE ROMERO (Feb 3, 2008)

Soy estudiante de Ing en electronica, pero soy tecnico ya graduado en la misma especialidad, personalmente creo que un Ingeniero es aquel que fue y es formado para los estudios previos a la elaboracion de un proyecto, es quein estudia y diseña para que un motor funcione, para que el control de una planta se efectue, es quien examina a profuncidad el porque un PLC funciona, es quien diseña, realiza proyectos, calculos etc, y el tecnico es quien lo ejecuta, existen millones de colegas tecnicos que son mal pagados y tienen muchos conocimientos  en su area de trabajo, como tambien hay quienes ganan de acuerdo a su experiencia, si soy un tecnico tecnicamente mediocre no puede exigir un sueldo y respeto mas que el de un Ingeniero, por defecto los Ingenieros son mejor pagados asi no tegan experiencia, todo debido a que el titulo tiene su valor como tambien la experiencia.

Lamentablemente el mundo esta lleno de personas sin humildad personal laboral ni profesional, que por solo tener un titulo de Ingeniero humillan a quin no lo es y no solo a los tecnicos sino a los demas...  

Creo que este debate de cual es la diferencia entre tecnicos e ingenieros, gana es el nivel etico
 profesional que se tenga, la humildad de la persona...
 ya que la experiencia y los titulos son diferencias que estan a la vista d todos.....


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 3, 2008)

hola solo queria exponer mi umilde opinion seamos tecnicos,o seamos ingenieros todos estamos en el mismo barco...el cual por cierto se unde poco a poco con la bajada de los precios de la tecnologia , la nanoelectronica, y aberan ingenieros que no sirven ni para alcansar el destornillador al tecnico...y aberan tecnicos que no sirben ni para limpiar el laboratorio DEPENDE DE CADA PERSONA Lo que si esta claro es que juntos nos complementamos y lo mejor es trabajar en equipo....  un saludo


----------



## ivanutn (Mar 16, 2008)

que hay diferencia, hay diferencia. Yo soy tecnico electromecanico, y estoy estudando ingenieria electronica.

Pero no concuerdo con lo que dicen, que los tecnicos tienen mas practica que teoria, y los ingenieros mas teoria que practica.

Uno no se tiene que quedar con lo que le dan en la escuela o en la facultad. Para ser un buen profecional te tenes que calentar y ponerte profundizar por tu cuenta todos los temas, eso incluye teoria y practica.

Pero por lo que vi, los mejores ingenieros son los que tienen una base tecnica, los profesores que tenia en la escuela secundaria eran excelentes, la gran mayoria ingenieros, pero con mucha practica.

En cursos de electronica que hice en la misma escuela tube profesores que eran tecnicos, pero con una base teorica barbara.

como una conclusion les dejo 2 frases de un ingeniero electronico conocido:

"el tecnico es el que se sube a la antena, y yo, el ingeniero, soy el que le digo a cual se tiene que subir"

"yo soy ingeniero, por eso no me equivoco"

Jaja . . . a un tecnico que escuche eso le da un poco de bronca . . . . 

Esta persona, no sabia sumar 2 vectores.


----------



## macraig (Mar 18, 2008)

La ingenieria consiste en adquirir y aplicar conocimientos cientificos y tecnicos en el diseno, analisis y/o construccion para propositos practicos.

He tenido el placer de conocer muchos tecnicos capaces de realizar labores de ingenieria, que muchos ingenieros no pudieron. El ser Titulo, no garantiza nada. Lastimosamente, vivimos en una sociedad en donde estos papeles valen.

Soy ingeniero de profesion, no desde hace mucho. He tenido que ejercer de tecnico para pagarme, en parte, mis estudios. Me gustan ambas profesiones, y sinceramente no veo mas diferencia que el salario...

Sin embargo, hay tecnicos y tecnicos, como hay ingenieros e ingenieros... No es bueno generalizar. Cualquier juicio debe hacerse uno por uno. Hay tecnicos, q pueden ser creativos, investigar y solucionar problemas, asi como hay ingenieros, que no pueden encontrar una solucion si no esta en el manual !


----------



## Mushito (Mar 18, 2008)

Plenamente de acuerdo contigo macraig.
Un saludoa todos!
PD. Soy tecnico superior


----------



## DRAGO (Mar 30, 2008)

amigo como no queres que ganen mas si con lo que hay que estudiar es obvio


----------



## thekabert (Jun 4, 2008)

yo quiero ser ingeniero electrico y soy tecnico en electronica yo pienso que lo ingeniero solo tienen un grupo de teoria que le sirve de analisis pero al final del caso el que termina resolviendo el problema es el tecnico y el ingeniero se lleva el merito por solo hablar.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 5, 2008)

para lo que pusiste thekabert.......se ve que eres tecnico (y como yo, en electronica) y que te corroe la envidia.
como pones eso ? no te das cuenta lo que pones ?

a ti te sirvieron los años de induustrial ?
crees que los años de ingenieria son solo de oratoria ?

se ve que no tienes la voluntad de seguir ingenieria, si la siguieses entonces seguro hablarias distinto.
he conocido hoobistas que ni tecnicos son y les gustaria pero no tienen voluntad......y hacen lo mismo: tiran mierda a los tecnicos.

solo mire estas 2 ultimas hojas y *lo que puso macraig es mas que justo.*

saludos:

PD: en vez de comparar estupideces obvias por que no comparan y preguntan :

es lo mismo un tecnico o un ingeniero frustrado que uno que disfruta lo que hace ?
es lo mismo uno sin trabajo que uno con trabajo?
es lo mismo uno que no tiene el titulo que quisiera (y tira mierda a quienes lo tienen) que uno que logro tenerlo ?
tienen un cancerberro en la puerta los centros de estudio ?
es como antes que no encontrabas nad de información o ahora con la web hay de todo ?
es mas facil hablar de ciencia con estudios o hablar boludeces de ovnis y tirar mierda a quienes estudiaron ?

saludos


----------



## thekabert (Jun 6, 2008)

yo reconosco que lo que dices es verdad pero todos sabemos que realmente en las industrias los ingenieros lo unico que se encargan del analisis pero realmente quien resuelve le problema es el tecnico. pero lo digo para ingenieros que nunca han sido tecnico pero un ingeniero que tambien es tecnico es una persona con la suficiente capacidad de resolver el problema que sea ya que tiene el analisis y la practica.


tambien quiero ser ingeniero electrico por que me gusta ya soy tecnico electronico y quisiera ser ingeniero por eso estudio.


----------



## wacalo (Jun 14, 2008)

Un cartel en una oficina de diseño decía:
Teoria es cuando todos saben porqué pero nada funciona
Practica es cuando todo funciona pero nadie sabe porqué
En esta oficina combinamos la teoría con la practica,
Nada funciona y nadie sabe porqué.

Un poco de humor no viene mal, recuerda lo que dice el refrán:
¡¡ Sonríe mañana las cosas serán peores !

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 14, 2008)

muy bueno wacalo !  

miren todos los que se empecinan en discutir estos temas:
si es mejor tal o cual escuela, si lo que yo hice es mejor que lo que vos :
son unos salames !

es indudable que quien estudio solo la primaria sabe menos que quien hizo la secundaria.
uno no aprende o sabe solo por haber crecido, cuantos mas años tenes solo mas viejo te pones......y mas gruñon y quejoso y pulgoso.

si alguien querer saber mas debe estudiar, no hay otra.
estudias en el colegio, en la universidad, en tu casa.

la universidad te eneseña cosas , quien diga que no es un salame y encima se le ve la cola de envidia.

yo soy tecnico nada mas, pero veo a ingenieros que por haber cursado carreras terciarias "pescan " las cosas mas rapido, son capaces de encarar proyectos a otro nivel.

si tu te comes los 6 años de ingenieria dudo mucho que te dediques a abrir empalmes, bajar apliques, encintar cables ni buscar cortos o cambiar llaves termicas, ni andar haciendo boludeces con un 555.

sean sinceros (no duele) , cada quien es lo que es.
si yo llegue a los 500metros en la carrera no puedo andar diciendo que el que llego a los 2000 metros es un salame, que yo soy mejor por que ......
o que el otro huele mas a chivo por que corrio mas.

el otro es ingeniero, hizo ingenieria y llego al final.
punto.
vos no y yo no !

que joder.

me queres decir que tu mujer es mas linda que la mia o que haces karate y tenes un cinturon oscuro o que la tuya es mas larga.........

dejense de joder, vayan a un foro de chusmerio y envidia.

en la industria ? si, y en todos lados el tecnico resuelve cosas.....pero sin ingenieros no habria esa industria.
el tecnico repara , no diseña, y menos a un nivel alto.
el tecnico no hace un analisis de un sistema, no diseña, no desarrolla.....por favor.
sino........ya sos tecnico, montate tu industria, dale.
o versea en un puesto de trabajo que sos ingeniero , muchas veces no te piden el titulo, dale, a ver cuanto duras.
decis varias veces que queres ser ingeniero electrico .....para que ?
6 años para que ?
si es una pavada, si no hay mas nada que aprender .

no vas a crecer en nada a menos que aprendas a ver las cosas con claridad y seas sincero con vos mismo.

saludos


----------



## mabauti (Jun 14, 2008)

voto por que este tema sea cerrado. Me agrada la discusion , pero se esta volviendo a lo mismo una y otra vez  -_-


----------



## fernandob (Jun 14, 2008)

estoy de acuerdo contigo.

quizas si lo hubiesen orientado a:
que es lo que puede hacer un tecnico y que un ingeniero.
que trabajos realiza en la vida cotidiana.
y ademas.
que posibilidades reales tiene en cada pais ser tecnico y ser ingeniero.

seria otra cosa, daria para abrir otro con ese sentido, seria una guia para quien estudia.
pero sin hacer comparaciones tontas y siempre respetandose :
el tecnico tiene que respetar al tecnico y al ingeniero.
y el ingeniero tiene que respetar al tecnico y al ingeniero....
en fin , la ecuacion general seria *que todos nos tenemos que respetar *.....que pavo el asunto y que dificil....  .....no ????? incluso quien escribe peca de lo que predica  ops: .

saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 14, 2008)

y porque cerrarlo?

si no te interesa mas, no entres mas y listo.

Saludos


----------



## danko_tdq (Jun 14, 2008)

Yo soy técnico mecánico y estoy estudiando ingeniería electrónica.. probablemente el caso no es el mismo que alguien que estudió una tecnicatura en electrónica... pero por algo no elegí la ingeniería mecánica.. bueno.. pero es otro tema.. 
a lo que quiero ir es que yo conozco gente que hizo tecnicaturas y muchas veces la ventaja que tienen sobre un ingeniero es la capacidad de hacer cosas.. es decir.. de plasmar en la realidad lo que pinta tanto la teoría... 
Me falta un año y medio para terminar de cursar la carrera y la verdad a mi me enseñó mucho y me dio las herramientas suficientes para llegar a un tema nuevo y entenderlo y poder aprenderlo por mi mismo. Eso es lo más importante que te puede dar la universidad.. la capacidad de poder seguir aprendiendo por tu propia cuenta!

Por otro lado... Por ahi les puede sonar una pavada lo que les voy a decir.. pero de algo estoy seguro, no es lo mismo ser el Ingeniero X.. que sólamente X...
Te lo digo porque me tocó andar intentando vender una solución que si sirve por la calle y que nadie te tenga confianza porque no tenes un título que demuestra que sabes. No es lo mismo presentarte ante alguien como un ingeniero... desgraciadamente.. es así.


----------



## Mushito (Jun 14, 2008)

Lo vuelvo a decir: "de un ingeniero lo unico que envidio es su carton"


----------



## danko_tdq (Jun 14, 2008)

Miralo asi.. ese "cartón" te cuesta 5 o 6 años de romperte la cabeza estudiando y aprendiendo cosas... y yo creo que en 5 o 6 años.. todas las personas que tuviste en frente explicándote cosas.. algo te deben haber enseñado...


----------



## Leon Elec (Jun 15, 2008)

Les voy hacer una pregunta:

¿Quienes diseñan los componentes electrónicos, por ejemplo un pic, un ingeñiero o un técnico?


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 15, 2008)

Leon Elec dijo:
			
		

> ¿Quienes diseñan los componentes electrónicos, por ejemplo un pic, un ingeñiero o un técnico?


Cualquiera que sepa lo que hace, al menos su parte, y tenga un mediano conocimiento de otras areas porque se trabaja en grupo. 
Puede ser tecnico, ingeniero, fisico, cocinero... Ninguno termino sus estudios sabiendo hacerlo,  todos han adquirido una base de conocimientos que les facilita (a unos mas que a otros) ir especializandose en otras areas. Si el individuo era inteligente e inquieto podra hacer cualquier cosa, pero si ya era un nabo no hay hay base formal que pueda sacar de eso algo util.

Otra cosa son las politicas estupidas que se aplican en algunos sectores tanto privados (en general grandes empresas)  como estatales, donde se usa el titulo como filtro. Ya viene impuesto desde arriba que determinados puestos *solo* lo pueden ocupar personas con determinados titulos oficiales, si es un inutil no importa.  Esto independientemente de los aspectos legales, es decir, cuando determinadas tareas tienen que tener  como responsable algun ingeniero electricista,civil,mecanico etc *por ley* para que ponga la firma.


----------



## Leon Elec (Jun 15, 2008)

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo Eduardo. Pero no me a sabido entender a lo que me refiero.

A lo que yo me refiero, que una persona está más capacitada que otra. Un ingeniero tiene mas conocimientos que un técnico (teóricamente) porque ha estudiado más.

A lo largo de la vida, una persona va teniendo mas capacitación, pero esto va a depender de que si la persona tiene ganas de hacerlo o no. He conocido a técnicos mas inteligentes que ingenieros.

En esta sociedad, el ingeniero es el jefe y el técnico es el trabajador. Y al que no le guste esto, que estudie. Porque si hacemos un promedio de técnico e ingenieros (comparando en forma justa, o sea, desde los años que tiene en sus respectivas carreras, o los que son recien egresados de las universidades) es raro ver que un técnico sepa mas que un ingeniero.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 15, 2008)

Leon Elec dijo:
			
		

> Les voy hacer una pregunta:
> ¿Quienes diseñan los componentes electrónicos, por ejemplo un pic, un ingeñiero o un técnico?



En realidad el diseño de un circuito integrado le corresponde a un "Grupo de trabajo", en el cual pueden haber más especialidades de las que a cualquiera se les pueda ocurrir:

Director de proyecto, que puede o no estar vinculado a la rama del diseño
Físicos
Químicos
Metalúrgicos
Mecánicos
Abogados
También pede ser que se incluya algún ingeniero electrónico
(Lista abreviada)

*Cambio de tema:*
Respecto al post en general, me permití hacer una detallada lista de las diferencias entre los unos y los otros, con esta lista podrán sacar conclusiones.


```
Técnicos	Ingenieros
Respiran				Si		Si
Comen					Si		Si
Tienen Sexo				Si		Si
Estudiaron				Si		Si
Nacieron				Si		Si
Se morirán				Si		Si
Se Enferman				si		Si
Habitan en casas			Si		Si
Tienen padres y madres			si		Si
Pueden ser buenos en su profesión	Si		Si
Pueden ser malos en su profesión	Si		Si
Cobran por lo que hacen			Si		Si
Son capaces de inventar algo		Si		Si
Les alcanza el sueldo			No		No
Son felices con su profesión		Tal vez		Tal vez
```


----------



## fernandob (Jun 15, 2008)

Mushito dijo:
			
		

> Lo vuelvo a decir: "de un ingeniero lo unico que envidio es su carton"



despues te cuento donde se compra ese carton , incluso copas relindas, podes elegir un titulo de ingeniero de la nasa o haber ganado el campeonato de pesas o (segun el gusto) genio de danza clasica.

en fin, hay lugares donde los hacen .

si es el carton loque queres.

quieren ver una difrerencia entre un tecnico y uno que hizo estudios terciarios bien .....de verdad ?

aqui les muestro:

entren a 
www.migui.com

hagan click en:
 foros de ciencias
esta del lado derecho de uds. 

y metanse a leer las respuestas que ponen en matematicas, fisica o cualquier otra.

y despues digan lo que quieran, es otro nivel......o mas bien varios niveles mas que un tecnico.

saludos


----------



## Mushito (Jun 15, 2008)

Conozco a un monton de ingenieros que teorizan tanto que se vuelven bobos de tanto hacerlo. Sus integrales triples y sus ecuaciones diferenciales no les sirven para nada.
Lo de comprar un carton es buena idea, ahora que estoy seguro que lo merezco.


----------



## Mushito (Jun 15, 2008)

A eso le llamas otro nivel, ja ja ja.
Es lo mismo que aqui, los ingenieriles pidiendo ayuda a los tecnicos por que no les enzeñan a razonar en tiempo real.
aqui un ejemplo:
Ayuda con matlab 7.0 
hola 
Mi problema es que testoy haciendo un programa en matlab 7.0 para resolver la ecuación de ondas en el cual uso la función feval, pero me sale error al usar esta funcion. sera que hay otra función que la reemplaze?  por fa ayudenme es urgente!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 15, 2008)

yo "creo" que soy un buen tecnico......me ocupe en tratar de utilizar lo que se a pesar de la modorra que me rodea...
y sin embargo ya no recuerdo nada de ecuaciones diferenciales....ni me interesa aprenderlas puesto que no las uso.

por otro lado ES OTRO TEMA si queremos hablar de la utilidad que puede tener en nuestra vida cotidina lo que aprendimos o lo que podemos aprender.

quien estudia ingenieria estudia MAS , luego puede por su vida dejarlo que se le evapore de su mente o puede seguirlo.
que tendra un nivel mucho mayor que quien no estudio es asi.

quie sabe mucha teoria .......la sabe....
que luego no pueda dar de comer a sus hijos o que no lo aplique  ES OTRO TEMA que no es el punto en este post.

por que ....si vamos al caso...... para que estudiar siquiera la primaria ?en una de esas termino como maradona y listo.
o si soy mujer termino como una de esas que muestran lo suyo en las revistas y ganan muchisimo mas que quienes estudiaron.
o me meto en un partido politico y me preparo para chanta .

en fin.....aqui creo que mezclan sentimientos y quereres.

*quien estudio mas sabe mas, es asi.....*que quieren que les diga, que vamos a discutir ????
quieren decir que un ingeniero teorico matematico no sabe destapar el inodoro de su casa ?
y ?
cual es ?
no y no le interesa....pero ese ingeniero si quisiese en un rato lo hace.
el que se dedica a destapar inodoros necesitara mas de un rato para hacer lo que hace ese ingeniero.

que el pobre ingeniero se esta cagando de hambre ? y .....puede ser......es la sociedad en que vivimos, quizas sea mas necesario un pintor o un plomero que un matematico en la vida cotidiana.

que el tecnico ese la tiene reclara con esa maquina ...que al escuchar solo el ruido ya sabe por donde andan los tiros.....y si, pero eso es por los años de estar con esa maquia y su capacidad aumentada esta en esa maquina.
el ingeniero puede hacer muchas cosas mas.

un ejemplo:
un tecnico recien salido y un ingeniero recien salido.
un tecnico con 7 años de buena experiencia y un ingeniero con 7 años de buena experiencia.
si comparamos hagamoslo correctamente , no como nos conviene.


si quieren remitirse al post original lean lo que remarque, es asi de sencillo, no veo la discusion.


----------



## rayowatt (Nov 25, 2008)

la diferencia entre un ingeniero y un tecnico es el sueldo que se van a ganar, aunque hoy en dia se buscan especialistas en una determinada área, asi que la ingenieria es un paso mas hacia una expecializacíón.  he trabajado como tecnico y como ingeniero, como tecnico debes concentrarte en solucionar un problema inmediato con lo que tengas a la mano, es la función. como ingeniero debes encontrar la solución definitiva al problema, y el tiempo de estudio adicional se traduce en $$$$$$$$, por eso se consigue mas rápido trabajo como tecnico 
cuesta menos y existen mas vacantes.

imagino que muchos que solucionan nuestras dudas como ingenieros en este foro, son tecnicos que se han especializado y saben de lo que estan hablando. 

saludes a todos los que aportan y enseñan gracias....


----------



## Julio Cesar12 (Nov 25, 2008)

La diferencia es que el tecnico sabe lo que hace y el ingeniero no,  bueno mi jefe solo ordena quien realiza el trabajo aun que no tenga la minima idea de como hacer el trabajo bueno eso es en mi experiensia con algunos ingenieros


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 25, 2008)

Les comento, yo soy Ingeniero y a la vez técnico también. Algunos años de mi vida me la pasé como técnico en electrónica y en su momento entre a la universidad y obtuve el de Ingeniero.
Como experiencia les puedo comentar que los Ing. son más teóricos que los técnicos y es que en la carrera así se enseña, casi no se meten al trabajo de campo.
Y si efectivamente, en algunos casos, la diferencia entre el técnico y el Ing es un simple papel. Pero lamentablemente para muchas empresas lo que cuenta es este papel, salvo que seas ascendido o tengas un muy buen CV, un técnico difícilmente puede ser jefe.
Conozco muchos Ing que solo son Ing por el papel, de conocimientos están "out". Y de igual forma conozco técnicos que saben más que su propio jefe.
Para mi tener la experiencia de técnico me ayudó muchísimo en la carrera. Y me siento orgulloso de poder decir que soy Ing gracias a que antes y ahora soy técnico.
Saludos


----------



## Meta (Nov 25, 2008)

Leon Elec dijo:
			
		

> es raro ver que un técnico sepa mas que un ingeniero.



En España es al revez. Los técnicos se defienden mejor que los ingenieros desde que salen al mundo laboral. Soy técnico espacialista de electrónica de comunicaciones, y otras más con intención de ser ingeniero. Eso si, el ingeniero con titulación de técnico las empresas los cogen más que los que tienen sólo ingeniería.

En teoría saben más los ingenieros, en prácticas los técnicos y el que tiene los dos no necesitan  a nadie.


----------



## Meta (Nov 25, 2008)

ericklarva dijo:
			
		

> un técnico difícilmente puede ser jefe.



En España, hay demasiados jefes con solo ser técnicos y nos enseñaron en clase que para ser jefe de una empresa, como mínimo técnico de FP-II o Ciclo Superior.

Para muchos entrevisadores, mejor tener las dos titulaciones, sólo ingenieros sales de ahí y no sabes nada a parte que hoy en día te meten en cosas que no tiene nada que ver, al menos tiene el título.

He visto en las universidades muchos paletos ya en el último año y no saben ni AutoCAD, algo obligatorio, otro ing. de informática y no sabe montar un PC. Cosas que he visto que no se como se defenderán sin saber nada. Todavía sin salir de mi asombro y ver los trapiches que hacen para aprobar todo el mundo con chuletas y´calculadoras porgramables.

Si ellos le dan el título sin saber, entonces yo también me animo a la uni pero tengo un problema. Que trabajar al mismo tiempo y estudiar una carrera como que no me dan ganas. Menos mal que está la *UNED* aunque es fuerte.


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 25, 2008)

Que bueno que en España se les brinde esa oportunidad a los técnicos, pero al menos en mi país ser técnico sigue siendo una "profesión" sin valorar los conocimientos que tienen.
Es un hecho que en México estamos como estamos por la basta corrupción, ignorancia e idiosincrasia de la población en general que no pretende superarse. Se que este no es el tema, pero en lo que a mi concierne es deplorable.
Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Nov 25, 2008)

En España pueden ser jefes los más torpes que veas, cuanto más torpe es, ellos no e consideran así pero si notan que lo han llamado así a sus espaldas.

Bueno, También eres jefe si tienes dinero y pagas la empresa, también hay ayudas con préstamos. Como dicen algunos, ser jefe no siempre es la buena opción y tan fácil como uno cree.


----------



## Javier Torres (Nov 25, 2008)

Hola amigos yo aun no soy ni tecnico ni ingeniero, pues curse 6 semestres de ingenieria y ahora estoy terminando una tecnologia en Mecatronica. La diferencia que he encontrado es la siguiente:

El ingeniero o en mi caso el que estudia para ser ingeniero aprende mucha mas teoria lo cual le da bastantes bases para entender las razones del comportamiento de un determinado circuito, prototipo etc. Pero carece de la practica pues casi nunca en la universidad se hace mucho enfasis en esta. por otro lado el tecnico ha experimentado mucho y tiene el conocimiento empirico del funcionamiento de un determinado circuito o en fin, pero a la hora de sustentar las razones del porque de un determinado comportamiento se queda corto en conocimientos.
Bueno viendo esto y siendo conciente de lo anterior ha decidido que tan pronto termine la tecnoligia en Mecatronica seguire estudiando en la Ingenieria. Para terminar creo que tanto la teoria como la practica son de vital importancia para el buen desempeño profesional.  A y los ingenieros que no manejan la proctica y los tecnicos o tecnologos que no se han familiarizado con la teoria estan fuera de base.


----------



## carpio (Nov 26, 2008)

Creo que en primer lugar no debemos hacer comparaciones suponiendo que tecnicos e ingenieros van a realizar el mismo trabajo. Son profesionales capacitados para labores distintas. Un ingeniero no tiene la menor idea de como reparar un TV, un técnico no tiene las herramientas para diseñar uno. Si estudiaste ingeniería no querías acercarte a la parte práctica, no es que un ingeniero no tenga bases prácticas, un ingeniero no necesita bases prácticas para realizar bien su trabajo. El ingeniero, diseña gestiona, crea, el técnico, ejecuta, repara, contruye. Son dos laburos distintos. Como el ingeniero civil y el constructor. El último no está capacitado para calcular las estructuras de la obra, pero tiene muy claro como construirla.
En fin son conocimientos distintos para laburos distintos.
Por cierto, soy estudiante de ingeniería que trabaja como técnico. Y les aseguro que nunca jamás en mi trabajo tuve que usar los conocimientos de la facultad, ja.


----------



## Electroyorda (Mar 19, 2009)

Hola he leido todo este tema y doy mi humilde opinion y es que los conocimiento y las capacidades no las define un titulo sino la persona hay ingenieros que no saben nada y otros que saben mucho a tecnicos superior en electronica que no saben nada y otros que saben mucho hay aficionados o tecnicos medio o personas que nunca hicieron cursos de electronica o que no han hecho ningun estudio formal de la electronica pero se dedican a la reparacion y hasta diseñan algunas cosas lo que quiero decir es que los verdaderos conocimientos los adquiere la persona por cuenta propia y en la practica porque la universidad o un curso no duran mas de 5 años pero el aprendisaje del dia a dia dura toda la vida y si una persona se esfuerza por aprender por cuenta propia va adquirir un sin numero de conocimientos claro que lamentablemente el titulo habla por si solo para la mayoria de las personas que no saben o no entienden  o se dejan llevar por el estandar el titulo vale mucho para conseguir un mejor cargo o ganar mejor y hasta muchos diran que saben mucho por el titulo es lamentable pero es asi claro que esas personas ingenieros o tsu en electronica que no saben nada no crean buena reputacion no duran mucho no sobreviven mucho en el mercado no le va bien claro que por el titulo tienen posibilidades de postularse a un empleo mejor cargo mejor sueldo cosa que los que saben mucho pero no tienen titulo no pueden hacer lo mismo claro que despues que le den el empleo a los titulados no duraran mucho por mas suerte que tenga no le va a ir bien esa es una gran realida que el titulo vale lo digo por experiencia la mayoria de los empleos buenos o regulares de electronica dejan nada mas postularse o se lo ofrecen puro a los ingeniero o tsu en electronica y otros que tienen muchos conocimiento por cuenta propia pero no titulos nada mas pueden otar por empleos de tecnicos en reparacion o montar su propìo taller en fin eso es lo bueno de estudiar en la universidad que estudias lo que te gusta y te dan el titulo y con eso defenderte mejor 
Todo esto lo digo por experiencia yo no hice ningun estudio formal de la electronica ni cursos ni nada yo estudie por cuenta propia porque me gustaba fui trabajando en reparaciones y fui aprendiendo poco a poco en la practica y teoria y cuando me decidi en estudiar un poco mas formal la electronica me puse hacer un curso de tecnico medio en electronica que duro un año y por cierto lo acabo de terminar hace unos dias y habia tre horarios mañana tarde y noche un profesor distinto para cada turno y el de la tarde era tsu y el ingeniero era el de la noche y el ingeniero no sabia nada el tsu sabia mas o menos y yo que estaba reciente y no tecnia ni las minima certificacion sabia mas que ellos mas bien yo les enseñaba algunas cosas en cambio el de la mañana sabia que daba miedo y no tecnia ninguna certificacion en electronica simplemente le gustaba con esto quiero decir que el saber esta en la persona no en el titulo disculpen si me extendi un poco y chao esta es mi humilde opinion


----------



## Meta (Mar 19, 2009)

Electroyorda dijo:
			
		

> Hola he leido todo este tema y doy mi humilde opinion y es que los conocimiento y las capacidades no las define un titulo sino la persona hay ingenieros que no saben nada y otros que saben mucho a tecnicos superior en electronica que no saben nada y otros que saben mucho hay aficionados o tecnicos medio o personas que nunca hicieron cursos de electronica o que no han hecho ningun estudio formal de la electronica pero se dedican a la reparacion y hasta diseñan algunas cosas lo que quiero decir es que los verdaderos conocimientos los adquiere la persona por cuenta propia y en la practica porque la universidad o un curso no duran mas de 5 años pero el aprendisaje del dia a dia dura toda la vida y si una persona se esfuerza por aprender por cuenta propia va adquirir un sin numero de conocimientos claro que lamentablemente el titulo habla por si solo para la mayoria de las personas que no saben o no entienden  o se dejan llevar por el estandar el titulo vale mucho para conseguir un mejor cargo o ganar mejor y hasta muchos diran que saben mucho por el titulo es lamentable pero es asi claro que esas personas ingenieros o tsu en electronica que no saben nada no crean buena reputacion no duran mucho no sobreviven mucho en el mercado no le va bien claro que por el titulo tienen posibilidades de postularse a un empleo mejor cargo mejor sueldo cosa que los que saben mucho pero no tienen titulo no pueden hacer lo mismo claro que despues que le den el empleo a los titulados no duraran mucho por mas suerte que tenga no le va a ir bien esa es una gran realida que el titulo vale lo digo por experiencia la mayoria de los empleos buenos o regulares de electronica dejan nada mas postularse o se lo ofrecen puro a los ingeniero o tsu en electronica y otros que tienen muchos conocimiento por cuenta propia pero no titulos nada mas pueden otar por empleos de tecnicos en reparacion o montar su propìo taller en fin eso es lo bueno de estudiar en la universidad que estudias lo que te gusta y te dan el titulo y con eso defenderte mejor
> Todo esto lo digo por experiencia yo no hice ningun estudio formal de la electronica ni cursos ni nada yo estudie por cuenta propia porque me gustaba fui trabajando en reparaciones y fui aprendiendo poco a poco en la practica y teoria y cuando me decidi en estudiar un poco mas formal la electronica me puse hacer un curso de tecnico medio en electronica que duro un año y por cierto lo acabo de terminar hace unos dias y habia tre horarios mañana tarde y noche un profesor distinto para cada turno y el de la tarde era tsu y el ingeniero era el de la noche y el ingeniero no sabia nada el tsu sabia mas o menos y yo que estaba reciente y no tecnia ni las minima certificacion sabia mas que ellos mas bien yo les enseñaba algunas cosas en cambio el de la mañana sabia que daba miedo y no tecnia ninguna certificacion en electronica simplemente le gustaba con esto quiero decir que el saber esta en la persona no en el titulo disculpen si me extendi un poco y chao esta es mi humilde opinion



Opinión muy cierta.

Vete dile a un ingeniero que él no sabe. y si se da cuenta de que sin título sabes más que el que tiene ingeniero se mosquea y te humilla ante los demás. Un amigo me hizo eso. Ojo, hay ingenieros humildes que reconocen la realidad, pero este que te digo va de sabelotodo.

YouTube - MonÃ³logo: Los sabelotodo


Donde se aprende es en la calle  y uno mismo.

Saludo.


----------



## Electroyorda (Mar 19, 2009)

Hola meta totalmente de acuerdo contigo uno aprende en la practica en la calle uno mismo es el mejor aprendizaje el que aprende electronica es porque le gusta porque quiere sin inportar tanto el dinero que mucho ayuda pero lo principal es que te guste lo que haces chao


----------



## fernandob (Mar 19, 2009)

Les guste o no uno "estudia" en la escuela formal en epocas de joven , muy dificil que uno a los 40 o 50 años se meta en la universidad a dedicar 4 o 5 años.

quien estudio Ingenieria sabe mas, siempre hablando de la misma persona, por que si no estamos hablando de seres humanos que siempre habra estupidos y vivos.
Un tecnico suele menos preciar a un Ingeniero (repito , no hablo de la parte humana , hablo de conocimientos) , y es tan ridiculo discutirlo como discutir si sabe mas un tecnico que uno que no hizo la secundaria .
son 6 años Ingenieria, creen que duermen en clase ? o que miran por la ventana ?

quien estudio y se hizo tecnico tiene ciertos conocimientos, es inutil discutirlo , miren las materias de la carrera y se dedicara a loque ya saben.

quien siguio Ingenieria estudio mas materias y sabra lo que estudio , con un poco de esfuerzo podra diseñar con esos chips combinacionales (gal o no recuerdo el nombre) , o programar con cualquier linea de micros de 32 bits, o trabajar con la PC, embebidos y mojados .
si se quedo en tecnico tendra sus serias limitaciones y no es cuestion de titulo , es lo que es.

POR OTRO LADO , Un ingeniero podra usar su titulo para matricularse en su colegio y hasta vivir haciendo peritajes segun su titulo , y si es piola podra vivir con solo su firma (el titulo es el titulo).

TAMBIEN un Ingeniero segun donde viva tendra mas aspiraciones, para eso estudio Ingenieria, que si no satisface se sentira mas frustrado que si se hubiese quedado en tecnico.

en fin, si les digo la verdad, lo mejor es de jovenes tratar de conseguir la mejor mina posible y ver si se sacan la quiniela o el loto, se van a vivir a un lugar lindo y todo.........je........todo les importa un huevo (dijo la gallina) .

saludos


----------



## Meta (Mar 19, 2009)

Los ingenieros que veo, los hay que sabe y los que no. Tengo en  mente meterme en la Uned, no por saber más porque vi el temario de ellos y que tenga que ir a ayudar a Ingenieros en el último año porque no saben, la verdad a mi me daría vergüenza. Ven que se y me defiendo en muchas cosas, me ven preparado y me dicen: ¿Por qué no te matriculas? En eso pienso, pero trabajar y la Universidad a la vez, como que me cuesta un montón.

Hay ciclo superior de diseño y fabricación de circuitos integrados. Los ingenieros que dices que fabrican chip de 32 bits o los que sean, me ha dicho el profesor que los que tiene título de ingeniero no les vale porque no tienen conocimientos para ellos. A sí que se necesitas hacer varios cursos a parte de especialización que pueden ser dos años más. Luego más estudios de no se que, así y así. O cogen que a gente con Ciclo Superior que llevan 20 años trabajando de lo mismo y acceden a ese curso de ingenieros. La verdad que el curso de Ingeniería industrial de electrónica está muy fácil, lo sacan que nunca han estado en electrónica,me imagino uno de FP-I, FP-2 y C.F.G.S. de electrónica. Por eso me veo preparado pero trabajar y estudiar a la vez como que no.

En España cogen más al los de Ciclos que los ingenieros porque no van a `pagar por el mismo trabajo que hace un ingeniero. La vida es así.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2009)

Hay cosas que no entiendo en esta charla. Ya han dicho varias veces que hay ingenieros buenos y malos, así como hay técnicos buenos y malos, sin embargo...varios se mantienen en la posición de decir que los ingenieros no saben nada y que los mejores son los técnicos, así que es mejor estudiar para ser técnico   

Tal vez entiendo esta posición, aunque no la justifico, por que el trabajo de los técnicos normalmente es el más *visible*. Los técnicos son los que reparan las cosas que se rompen, los técnicos son los que se ocupan del mantenimiento preventivo y correctivo en una planta industrial, los técnicos son los que se depiertan a las 3 de la mañana cuando algo se dañó y hay que ponerlo en marcha o la producción del día se vá al diablo...y así siguiendo con todas las cosas que uno normalmente vé en la vida.

Pero esto que dije antes de ninguna manera significa que es mejor ser técnico que ingeniero, y se los digo con conocimiento, por que yo soy Técnico Mecánico (de la secundaria), soy Ingeniero Electrónico y tengo una Maestría en Sistemas de Control Automático (que mas que Control es Ingeniería de Software, pero bue....había que meterla en alguna parte), y de ninguna manera reniego de lo que he estudiado. Gracias a esa parva de conocimientos que yo he buscado, pero que la universidad me volvió apto para recibir y entender (y esto hubiera sido imposible sin pasar por la universidad, que quede claro), he podido trabajar:

a) Como ingeniero, en una empresa calera (que fabrica cal) y estaba a cargo del soporte técnico de un horno impresionante, de 30 metros de altura y con electrónica hasta en el baño. Me encontré con PLCs que nunca había visto en clase y que me llevó no mas de medio día entender y programar. Tuve que sustituir y a veces reparar electroválvulas por que los técnicos, que eran buena gente, no tenían la mas pálida idea del tipo de problemas que yo detectaba (esto no es que sean malos, tal vez les faltaba capacitación adicional, pero yo no la tuve y aún así solucionaba los problemas).

b) Diseñando, instalando y vendiendo sistemas de hardware y software para aplicaciones diversas. Yo mismo diseñaba los circuitos que luego montábamos en una plaqueta que se conectaba en el bus ISA de una PC (luego vino el PCI y nos jodimos todos) y accedíamos vía DMA o I/O mapeada. A esto había que sumarle el software, que también desarrollábamos, al menos en el enlace con el hardware y dependiendo de con quien trabajáramos en equipo.

c) Como Gerente de Seguridad Informática en un organismo público muy grande de Argentina, en el que logramos asegurar mejor que los sistemas de los Bancos, según una evaluación de Microsoft (pssss...), con las ideas y errores que yo había relevado en la implementación que existía. Además dirigí un proyecto (en el que yo escribí el 80% del código) para transferencias seguras de información con otros organismos y empresas a COSTO CERO (de hecho, fui el primero en usar software libre en ese organismo).

d) Como profesor en la Universidad y como Instructor JAVA certificado en varios institutos.

Cuanto me enseñaron de esto en la Universidad? quizás el 20% y lo otro lo aprendí yo solo, por mi cuenta. Pero sin el apoyo de los estudios universitarios, me hubiera demorado 30 años en estudiar y *entender* todo lo que uso y usé, en lugar de los 5 o seis que me tomó hacerlo una vez recibido.

En conclusión:

Vale la pena estudiar para Ingeniero? SEGURO QUE SI! No por lo que vas a aprender, sino por la forma en la que te va a abrir la cabeza para ver las cosas desde otros puntos de vista.

Hay profesores que son malos? SEGURO QUE SI! Pero a mi que me importa...ese es problema de ellos. Afortunadamente, hay libros y ahora la Internet para buscar información y resolver problemas por mi cuenta (no para copiar como hacen muchos)...y así aprendo...pero necesito las bases, ta claro?

Si tengo suerte, puedo vivir sin usar el soldador? SEGURO QUE SI! Pero no cuenten con que eso es su salvación, por que para poder hacerlo, hay que mostrar que lo valen y eso no es tan facil sin conocimientos ni experiencia.

En la Universidad me van a enseñar todo? SEGURO QUE NO! Solo te van a dar las herramientas y te van a exigir que sepas utilizarlas. Luego es tu responsabilidad profundizar y especializarte en uno o mas campos.

Si soy ingeniero entonces soy mejor que un técnico? SEGURO QUE *NO SE*!!! Depende solamente de vos y de tu esfuerzo personal. Lo que si es seguro es que si has tomado en cuenta lo que te han enseñado en la universidad, vas a poder ver la mayoría de las cosas de forma diferente a como las ve un técnico y eso es lo que muchas veces marca la diferencia.


Hasta acá llego por ahora.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Mar 20, 2009)

coincido con vos ezavalla, es exactamente lo que puse un poco mas arriba pero con otras palabras.
es ridiculo decir lo contrario.

pero bueh...... cada uno es como es, hay poca gente sincera (sincero para con uno mismo )  y que reconozca sus limitaciones.
anda a un foro de quimicos y fisicos y se pelean entre ellos.
a uno de electronicos de 2 facu distintas y dicen que la suya es la mejor......

los ejemplos que pones son mas que claros, es asi  como decis.

pero el tecnico se cree un capo (yo soy tecnico y no me creo capo ...por que no me engaño a mi mismo, me creo bueno pero a mi nivel, un nivel muy limitado en este mundo  ) 
y basta con que se cruzo con un ingeniero que lo forreo, o que lo cago , o que esta por encima de el ...y ya bronca.
o con uno que es un nabo (que los hay ) para creerse que esta por encima de todos los ingenieros.

que se le va a hacer, es parte del ser humano ser asi.

saludos  


PD: yo soy superman pero no digan nada


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> y basta con que se cruzo con un ingeniero que lo forreo, o que lo cago , o que esta por encima de el ...y ya bronca.
> o con uno que es un nabo (que los hay ) para creerse que esta por encima de todos los ingenieros.
> que se le va a hacer, es parte del ser humano ser asi.
> saludos
> PD: yo soy superman pero no digan nada



Yo antes era fanfarrón, pero ahora que soy perfecto...esas cosas ya no me preocupan.   

Saludos!


----------



## Meta (Mar 20, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> fernandob dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahí está la imperfección.

Bromas a parte. El ingeniero bueno o los que suelen ser buenos, son los que tienen ciclo superior, experiencia laboral, luego se pasan a ingenieros, luego cursos de especialización y donde más aprende es en la calle. Y yo viendo ingenieros que sólo tiene eso, ya se creen que vale hasta que choque con la realidad. Todos se consideran buenos, es así, pero todos. Las entrevistas las cosas las tiene clara.

Bueno, al final es mejor tener algo de estudio de algo y los que no tienen estudios, se ha dado el caso de que saben más que ingenieros y encima estudian libros muy técnicos y pesador.

Voy a la uni, y me encuentro una artas de paletos que no saben ni AutoCAD, eso les pasa por pasar cursos copiándose, por eso son malo. Y los buenos, les gustan y se aprenden hasta el año que se inventó el transistor y por quién lo inventó, cosas así.

No voy a peleas quién son buenos y quien no lo son, el problema que tiene en España, la que ingeniería informática no está regulada y sólo acceden los trabajos de ellos los de telecomunicaciones y no se quién más. Por alguna razón, España no lo quiere regular.

Bueno, cada uno con sus títulos, que cada uno aprende hasta sólo. tEngo intención de sacar ingeniería electrónica por subir de nivel de Currículum, porque aprender ahí, como que no. Al menos eso me dicen los profesores ingenieros. Aprenderás en la calle y sólo.

Se dice qu elos ingenieros no saben nada, no es del todo cierto, pero en parte es que no saben hacer cosas en prácticas, cosa que aprenderán con los años que nadie aprendió sabiendo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2009)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, al final es mejor tener algo de estudio de algo y los que no tienen estudios, se ha dado el caso de que saben más que ingenieros y encima estudian libros muy técnicos y pesador.



Y con esto, volvemos a lo mismo de antes. Cualquiera puede leer y estudiar de cualquier libro, por complejo que sea. El problema son los resultados. Conozco bastantes técnicos que leen libros que usamos en la Universidad y los entienden y sacan sus propias ideas...pero, eso quiere decir que puedo saber lo mismo que un ingeniero leyendo los libros que el lee? Tal vez, sí, aunque es improbable; pero te estas basando en un conocimiento adquirido por esfuerzo propio y generalmente fuera del contexto de integración que te dan en la universidad, aunque a veces no te des cuenta de eso. Y precisamente ese contexto de integración, si es bien aprovechado (y eso corre por cuenta de cada uno) es lo que te dá la visión diferente de las cosas que yo mencionaba arriba. La integración de conocimientos y conceptos es algo muy dificil de lograr por cuenta propia y en forma aislada, a menos que seas uno de esos seres humanos especiales con habilidad nativa para hacer estas cosas, pero esos son muy, pero muy pocos.



			
				Meta dijo:
			
		

> Voy a la uni, y me encuentro una artas de paletos que no saben ni AutoCAD, eso les pasa por pasar cursos copiándose, por eso son malo. Y los buenos, les gustan y se aprenden hasta el año que se inventó el transistor y por quién lo inventó, cosas así.



Y eso está muy bien...es parte de la naturaleza del ser humano. Tal vez luego sea tarde para arrepentirse de haber desperdiciado el tiempo y de no haber aprovechado las oportunidades que tenían en la Uni, pero eso depende de cada uno, no de los profesores.



			
				Meta dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, cada uno con sus títulos, que cada uno aprende hasta sólo. tEngo intención de sacar ingeniería electrónica por subir de nivel de Currículum, porque aprender ahí, como que no. Al menos eso me dicen los profesores ingenieros. Aprenderás en la calle y sólo.
> 
> Se dice qu elos ingenieros no saben nada, no es del todo cierto, pero en parte es que no saben hacer cosas en prácticas, cosa que aprenderán con los años que nadie aprendió sabiendo.



Es lo que he dicho mas arriba, en la Universidad te van a dar la herramientas necesarias para que vos construyas tu propia carrera. Y mas te vale que aprendas a usar esas herramientas, por que las vas a tener siempre disponibles para tu propia construcción profesional. Por ejemplo, es probable que nunca veas un amplificador de audio como los que hay en el foro mientras estas estudiando, pero por eso no puedes decir que no te han enseñado nada y que no puedes aprender ahí, por que seguro que si te han dado todas las herramientas matemáticas para analizar, modelar, calcular y diseñar un amplificador de audio (Leyes de kirchoff, ley de ohm, parametros hibridos de los transistores, y un largo etc.)
Ahora bien, si vos no sabes como aplicar esas herramientas en la realidad y a un caso concreto, es que no has logrado la integración de conocimientos que es necesaria para un profesional y tendrás que seguir dando vueltas y vueltas hasta conseguirla, por que es la unica forma de conseguir el título de ingeniero, so pena de que alguien te trabe en tu camino hacia la graduación y te pases 10 años en la universidad o te echen de ella.

Que el ingeniero diseña y no sabe soldar? Y..? Que tan dificil es aprenderlo? Pero si vos prefieres soldar a diseñar, entonces elegiste la carrera equivocada.

Que el ingeniero no sabe hacer PCB?  Y..? Que tan dificil es aprenderlo? Pero si vos prefieres diseñar PCBs a hacer análisis, entonces elegiste la carrera equivocada.

Y podría seguir con estas preguntas y respuestas, pero solo quiero que quede algo en claro, y es que no hay una competencia entre técnicos e ingenieros, de la misma forma que no la hay entre médicos y enfermeros. Tienen formación diferente, competencias diferentes y habilidades diferentes. Sin embargo, las habilidades prácticas de un técnico pueden ser aprendidas en poco tiempo, teniendo la dedicación necesaria. Las habilidades intelectuales de un ingeniero, requieren mucho mas tiempo para adquirirse, por que no es solo leer libros, es mucho mas que eso, empezando por la capacidad de analizar situaciones abstractas a la que lo someten durante toda la carrera. Por supuesto que un técnico puede lograr esas mismas habilidades, pero no alcanza con que tenga la voluntad para hacerlo, también es necesario que exista el contexto profesional adecuado para poder lograrlo de forma eficiente.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Mar 20, 2009)

y es que el sentido mismo de este tema demuestra................  

miren, yo no segui la facu, deje en segundo año y saben que ?
estudie y hice algo con cop8 y luego con pic .........y lo deje .

las cosas que estudie me sobraron para el trabajo que consigo.
a veces me pregunto si hubiese sido mejor estudiar menos asi no tendria empacho a meterme en gasista que ganan mas , o meterme en una unidad basica para hacer de politico.

estudias un monton ...........y ?.quien te asegura que donde estas parado y como eres valdra la pena ? .
que te llovera trabajo A ESE NIVEL ?
QUE SERAS FELIZ.

aqui parece la pelea entre nenes de cual tiene la pistolita mas grande .
o el camioncito.

ezevalla no esta discutiendo el tema, esta compartiendo su experiencia.
yo no curse ingenieria asi que no puedo decir que "es malo" , o no vale la pena.
o son unos burros.........
como puedo hablar de un camino que no recorri ?

pero que se supone, a todas luces que por algo es ingenieria .
sino, seria como decir que los enfermeros son mejores que los medicos.....a ver , dale, quien le dice a el medico que se vaya , que quiere que lo opere el enfermero  ?
o que el enfermero le analice los estudios .

y respecto de los tecnicos les voy a pinchar un poco el globito:
esta lleno de inutiles presumidos.
he conocido viejos que en la fabrica (ahi vamos mal) son unos capos...........claro, son unos genios por que los demas son operarios que no saben nada, en el reino de los ciegos el tuerto es el rey.
que honor, el viejo escucha el ruido y ya sabe la falla de la maquina, si.el tornillo, por que si se jode una plaqueta el viejo se enferma una semana.
y si el dueño cambia la maquina................el "tecnico se va con la maquina a la chatarreria" , por que de capacidad de analisis nada.
30 años para conocer esa maquina............que se deje de joder, me ha pasado, y el boludo encima me lleva para el lado incorrecto, de porfiado.

*son tecnicos ?????* den gracias que pudieron estudiar y les gusto, hay quienes no tienen ni para comer, no se hagan los presumidos frente a quienes llegaron mas lejos, hay muchos que ni la secundaria hicieron y hubiesen querido.

*son ingenieros ???* den gracias tambien y aprovechenlo, hay quienes se quedaron como tecnicos y mirenlos estan mirando para arriba con envidia..

*son hoobistas ?????......*y bue.....no se , jodanse !!!!!!, tienen todo por delante , los tecnicos sabemos mas !!!!     jaaaa !!!!!!!!!

no, de verdad, quien de verdad quiso seguir ingenieria , de verdad le gustaba pero por algun motivo ya sea economico o lo que sea no pudo , sabe que es mejor, sabe que es mas sacrificio y para algo , ese no esta aca hablando boludeces.
ahora el que no le daba el mate , el que se mareaba cuando le dijeron que habia que estudiar 6 años mas para otro diplomita y el compañero del que se copiaba en todo ya no lo tiene mas al lado por que se hizo maraca y se fue a brasil............ese hoy esta con envidia de todo y tira mierda a los que llegaron donde el no.


y si vamos a ejemplso EN LAS MISMAS CONDICIONES:
supongamos un pibe que estudia tecnico en electronica y su papa tiene mas de 30 años como tecnico autonomo (esssaaa) , el tipo tiene un monton de clientes de cosas diversas.
el pibe aun no sabe sonarse los mocos y ya lo acompaña a sacar un motor o a instalar un arrancador suave.
ese pibe a los 18 años es un capo, tiene mas experiencia que una vieja trola de constitucion !
No esta estancado en una fabrica, ya de joven ve y aprende muchisimas cosas por que es el hijo de papa y lo aprovecha...........sera untecnico recapo, sabra un monton.
seguro.
y tendra trabajo a cagarse.
si agarra todo lo que el padre hizo en 30 años........
ni dudarlo que tendra mas experiencia que un ingeniero joven.
pero.......
perito.
perudo.........

que pasaria si ese pibe cuando cumple 18 le dice a su papa:
viejo, te voy a ayudar en lo que pueda por que me gusta.........pero no 8 hs por que voya seguir ingenieria.

que tendremos luego de 6 años ?

es asi la cosa.


discuten boludeces :
la carrera feliz es :
Tecnico superior en untado de crema en espalda, tetas y culo de jovencitas (con orientacion ginecologo) .
lo demas lso convertira en obreros, tecnicos o ingenieros infelices que no veran la luz.
haganme caso, busquen en su centro de estudios esa carrera, pregunten al decano que les sabra orientar.


----------



## cristian_elect (Mar 20, 2009)

Lo malo de la empresas es que los ing nos los exige trabajar en el campo solo estan mas orientado en la supervicion y la parte administrativa bueno eso susede en latinoamerica pero en europa y eu, japon es otra cosa los ingenieros si son ingenieros de respeto.
Ellos son los que crean la ultima tecnologia.


----------



## aleks (Abr 6, 2009)

Hola a todos los del foro! Soy nuevo en el foro de electronica, y me llamo mucho la atensión las opiniones que se pudieran tener con respecto a este tema. 
 Estoy en este momento realizando residencia profesional como practicante de ingenieria en electronica, y es verdad que muchos de los problemas los sacan adelante los tecnicos lo cual respeto mucho, y aprovecho para aprender de ellos.
Creo que muchas de las personas que son tecnicos pudieron  haber tenido la oportunidad de estudiar y tener un titulo como ingeniero, hay muchos que nos esforzamos por sacar adelante una carrera para tener el conocimiento y la preparacion para salir adelante.
 Yo pienso que es mas facil que un ingeniero aprenda de un tecnico  cuestiones de electronica mecanicas o tecnicas en solucion de problemas ya que lo complementamos con la teoria, y nos es mas facil entender y aprender de los tecnicos. 
 Tengo un tio que es tecnico y la verdad sabe bastante de hidraulica, neumatica, automatizacion y electronica y me esta apoyando con con mi proyecto de residencia y estoy aprendiendo de el para poder portar con dignidad el titulo de ingeniero.

Y mis respetos para todos los tecnicos ya que de ellos aprendemos muchas cosas y las podemos relacionar con lo que aprendemos en la carera.  

saludos a todos,hasta pronto.


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 7, 2009)

acabo de inscribirme en la pagina asi que tal ves mi comentari ya lo han hecho:
concidero que la principal diferencia entre el ingeniebrio (perdon ingeniero) y el tecnico es que el ingeniero crea circuitos de utilidad pensando en la mejor forma de implementacion para el usuario y el tecnico las modifica para su real implementacion del usuario
asi el tecnico es imprecindible para el usuario y el ingeniero lo es para la electronica, por lo que si quitamos alguno de los dos es lo mismo que quitar los electrones


----------



## goguma (Abr 16, 2009)

hola a todos yo actualmente soy estudiante de Lic. en electronica.... seria como un titulo intermedio, por asi desirlo... pero, yo creo que en gran parte los tecnicos tienen la razon.. los conocimientos y la practica que ellos poseen en su mayoria seria dificil que un ing. los consiga estudiando calculo, o cualquier otra materia..... los tecnicos merecen su respeto por ello....


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 16, 2009)

conosco dos ingenieros que se acercan a mi cuando tienen dudas, y regularmente me invitan a hablar con su profesor, no quiero ir de seguro que el tipo me da la vuelta


----------



## itvboy (Abr 17, 2009)

Estimado Aleks, te voy a decir la gran diferencia entre un tecnico y un ingeniero a la hora de desempenar sus tareas en una empresa.

    - El tecnico trabaja 6 dias a la semama..   El ingeniero solo 5 (que horrible estar en casa los sabados)
    - El tecnico repara la maquinaria..             El ingeniero solo supervisa y reporta.
    - El tecnico tiene chalanes a su cargo..     El ingeniero solo tiene tecnicos a su cargo.
    - El tecnico trabaja sin descanso.              El ingeniero desayuna, toma cafe y fuma en horario laboral
    - El tecnico cobra un chingo..                     El ingeniero cobra un chingo X 3.
    - El tecnico es felicitado por trabajador..   El ingeniero es ascendido a gerente porque sus tecnicos son trabajadores.
    - El tecnico se jubila y vive feliz con su pension.   El ingeniero tiene problemas, porque no sabe a que isla del caribe irse a vivir su cenetud.
    - El tecnico da clases en el conalep y es feliz.   El ingeniero sufre porque las clases que da en el tec de monterrey son a distancia y tiene que estar encerrado en su casa pegado a su laptop.
    - El tecnico siempre dominara la tecnica y le hara mejoras a su bochito.   El ingeniero no sabra que hacer cuando su hummer H2 no de marcha. (pobre tipo..)

     Por esto y muchas cosas mas, creo que te conviene ser tecnico mi estimado.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 17, 2009)

itvboy dijo:
			
		

> .
> - El tecnico se jubila y vive feliz con su pension.   *El ingeniero tiene problemas, porque no sabe a que isla del caribe irse a vivir su cenetud.*    -.




   

si, dale ......y superman existe .!


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 17, 2009)

en mexico la diferencia es que si el ingeniero tiene titulo termina de taxista


----------



## goguma (Abr 22, 2009)

jajaja.... y en paraguay si uno tiene suerte trabaja en la hidrolectrica yacyreta o Itaipu..... pero si no es asi... uffffffffff..... podes terminar atentiento una estacion de servicio....


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 22, 2009)

veo una tendencia clara a ser ingeniero y trabajar para una empresa.

Pero el diseño no es una opcion?, diagamos ser un solucionalo todo. 

diseñar soluciones a circuitos mal diseñados no es  un negocio?
Armar transmisores para distintas necesidades, tampoco. 
Los automatismos tampocos?
Programacion de microcontorladores tampoco?

me parece que estan dando un panorama bastante negro del campo laboral del ingeniero. 
claro esta que estoy ablando de ingenieros en serio, un tipò que sobresalga tiene laburo por pura influencia. 

Me parece que tenes que tener una muy mala actitud y no ser muy "capas" en la ingenieria para no poder ejercer esta profesion, 

Saludos


----------



## goguma (Abr 22, 2009)

bueno karapalida tiene razon.... realmente depende de uno el triunfar... no importa que seas tec. lic. o ing. todo depende de uno....


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 22, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> veo una tendencia clara a ser ingeniero y trabajar para una empresa.
> 
> Pero el diseño no es una opcion?, diagamos ser un solucionalo todo.
> 
> ...



Bueno... actualmente me ando peleando en ese campo y es complejo por que tienes que lidiar a diario con los dueños de las empresas que consideran que la solucion que les das es demasiado cara.... eso si.... si encuentras un buen nicho y te haces de una buena reputacion ganas mucho dinero, pero lo que cuesta (como todo ) es iniciar el camino


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 22, 2009)

y no es eso como ser un tecnico pero a gran escala?
en este pais soluble al agua en el que vivo, no es cosa de sobresalir, no hay modo o no hay recursos y las empresas desconfian de los ingenieros, lamentablemente es una realidad lo que dije de que terminan de taxistas, pues no hay otro medio de subsistir aunque que tenga una excelente formacion profecional


----------



## goguma (Abr 22, 2009)

hijole tan mal asi?


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 22, 2009)

helminto dijo:
			
		

> y no es eso como ser un tecnico pero a gran escala?
> en este pais soluble al agua en el que vivo, no es cosa de sobresalir, no hay modo o no hay recursos y las empresas desconfian de los ingenieros, lamentablemente es una realidad lo que dije de que terminan de taxistas, pues no hay otro medio de subsistir aunque que tenga una excelente formacion profecional



Me ha tocado ver casos de exito, pero si debo admitir que son una especie en peligro de extincion, la realidad es que actualmente hay que ser multifuncional y no depender solo de un titulo de tecnico o ingeniero, hay que saber de todo para poder adaptarse a las circunstancias... y cuando digo todo eso incluye desde conocer el funcionamiento de un reactor nuclear hasta saber conducir un taxi


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 22, 2009)

eso si chico3001 vieras que soy capas de reparar cualquier cosa que tenga elecrones, cuando la cosa esta jodida no queda de otra


----------



## gonza123_quilmes (Abr 22, 2009)

hola a todos soy nuevo y ademas soy tecnico apesar que solo tengo 25 años e trabajado en varias empresas y por cuestiones de caracter "mio" me e ido de todas estas empresas al ver que no reconocian mi conocimiento (reconocian monetariamente). Apesar de demostrar que sabia mas que el "ingeniero" no me tenian en cuenta, entonces decidi hacer la vista gorda y hacer o mejor dicho fabricar ciertas partes de una maquina tal cual dijo y diseño dicho "ingeniero". Al terminar la maquina me pidieron que la provara antes que venga el cliente y les dije que no podia que tenia que terminar otras cosas por ende quedo ahi asta que llego el cliente, al ponerla en marcha, puf.....    nadie entendia que pasaba entonces me llaman y me preguntan porque no andaba , yo silvando bajito y con el volso en la mano les dije pregunten al "ingeniero" el la diceño  , y me fui a mi casa.

moraleja prefiero ser tecnico especializado en algo y no algo especializado en nada.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 22, 2009)

gonza123_quilmes dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos soy nuevo y ademas soy tecnico apesar que solo tengo 25 años e trabajado en varias empresas y por cuestiones de caracter "mio" me e ido de todas estas empresas al ver que no reconocian mi conocimiento (reconocian monetariamente). Apesar de demostrar que sabia mas que el "ingeniero" no me tenian en cuenta, entonces decidi hacer la vista gorda y hacer o mejor dicho fabricar ciertas partes de una maquina tal cual dijo y diseño dicho "ingeniero". Al terminar la maquina me pidieron que la provara antes que venga el cliente y les dije que no podia que tenia que terminar otras cosas por ende quedo ahi asta que llego el cliente, al ponerla en marcha, puf.....    nadie entendia que pasaba entonces me llaman y me preguntan porque no andaba , yo silvando bajito y con el volso en la mano les dije pregunten al "ingeniero" el la diceño  , y me fui a mi casa.



Y la verdad creo que hiciste muy bien..... algunas veces es mejor dar "cachetada con guante blanco" como decimos aqui, si el ingeniero la diseño es el ingeniero el que debe tomar la responsabilidad de la falla....


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 22, 2009)

ante todo, y mas que el orguyo y la remuneracion economica siempre e planteado que un empleado deve ser indispensable para la empresa y no alreves, en mi actual trabajo, si renuncio el negocio quiebra, y asi son capaces de pagarme mas


----------



## mabauti (Abr 22, 2009)

> deve ser indispensable para la empresa y no alreves


una persona puede ser mucho muy valiosa, pero definitivamente no indispensable


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 22, 2009)

puedes llegar a serlo, con el suficiente merito


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 22, 2009)

En una empresa:




> Sr Perez, nuestra empresa no sabria que hacer sin usted..... pero apartir de mañana lo tenemos que averiguar...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 22, 2009)

JuaaajuaaaaJuaaaaa

Seguro que le tenian mucho cariño al tipo.

Only On MX


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 23, 2009)

gonza123_quilmes dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos soy nuevo y ademas soy tecnico apesar que solo tengo 25 años e trabajado en varias empresas y por cuestiones de caracter "mio" me e ido de todas estas empresas al ver que no reconocian mi conocimiento (reconocian monetariamente). Apesar de demostrar que sabia mas que el "ingeniero" no me tenian en cuenta, entonces decidi hacer la vista gorda y hacer o mejor dicho fabricar ciertas partes de una maquina tal cual dijo y diseño dicho "ingeniero". Al terminar la maquina me pidieron que la provara antes que venga el cliente y les dije que no podia que tenia que terminar otras cosas por ende quedo ahi asta que llego el cliente, al ponerla en marcha, puf.....    nadie entendia que pasaba entonces me llaman y me preguntan porque no andaba , yo silvando bajito y con el volso en la mano les dije pregunten al "ingeniero" el la diceño  , y me fui a mi casa.



Ahá! Y que demostraste haciendo eso?

Te doy un ejemplo mas simple....
Vos armás (no diseñas) un amplificador por que tenes un contrato para poner música en una fiesta de cumpleaños de 15. Como no sabés como esta diseñado, pero estás muy capacitado, te vas a la fiesta sin probarlo y lo encendés y...puff....
Entonces viene el padre de la chica quinceañera y te dice...por que no hay música? Y vos le decís..pregúntenle al que diseñó el amplificador y te vas a tu casa...antes de que te maten a sopapos...

Lo que has hecho con ese comportamiento es mezclar tu descontento respecto al sueldo que tenías en la empresa con tu concepto de que sabés mucho y nadie lo reconoce. Y eso es todo lo que has demostrado...aparte de que no querés cumplir con ningún tipo de responsabilidad. Si te pidieron que hicieras las pruebas antes de que llegara el cliente y no las hiciste...*la culpa de que no funcione la máquina es tuya, no del que la diseñó*. Esto es por que como *buen técnico*, deberías saber que cualquier diseño esta expuesto a fallos de toda naturaleza, desde humanos hasta de materiales y que la unica forma de asegurar el exito de un diseño es hacer las pruebas de campo correspondientes ya que es en estas pruebas donde aparecen fallas pasadas por alto o ni imaginadas....y de hecho, este foro refleja esa situación en el 90% de las consultas publicadas.

Entonces si de los 30000 usuarios de este foro (esto es solo un ejemplo), 27000 hacen consultas sobre pruebas de campo y vos no, solo hay dos motivos para ello...y ninguno es bueno:
a) No sos un buen técnico.. o
b) Lo querías cagar al diseñador

Además, haciendo el desastre con el cliente y mandándote a cambiar, ni siquiera demostrás que vos hiciste bien las cosas y que el mermo es el diseñador o ingeniero.

Yo te pregunto....


> *Nunca has pensado que la falta de reconocimiento a tu formación y sabiduría no sea un problema de que no le dan bola a lo que sabés, sino que no te dan bola a vos por tu conducta?
> *



Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 23, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Yo te pregunto....
> 
> 
> > *Nunca has pensado que la falta de reconocimiento a tu formación y sabiduría no sea un problema de que no le dan bola a lo que sabés, sino que no te dan bola a vos por tu conducta?
> > *


EZavalla:  Usted es un verdadero filosofo de la educacion.  Otra que Jaime Barylko!


----------



## Romyggar (Abr 23, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> gonza123_quilmes dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muy Buena Respuesta!!!! en resumen lo que trataste de decir es que el sujeto en cuestión es un *i.n.c.o.m.p.e.t.e.n.t.e.* 

Estoy de acuerdo totalmente contigo... es como si los técnicos que te ponen el servicio de Internet(cable módem) en la casa tuvieran la culpa de que no haya Internet.... jajajajaja!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 23, 2009)

respecto de la historia que conto el muchacho y le han dado respuesta en esta ultima hoja:

a mi me ha pasado que en empresas no me sienta valorado, no pe voy a comparar con ningun Ingeniero pero me he sentido asi.
el asunto es cro yo el siguiente :

si uno se siente que los ingenieros son incompetentes simplemente tendria que aprovechar y ir a tomar eso , que pareceria facil, o sea irse a la universidad a por ese titulo, el cual si es importante y por lo visto lo regalan , ademas , como uno es "muy piola" seguro lo conseguira facil.

por otro lado y respecto de las empresas si uno se considera que no es valorado y aqui si les digo que hay un poco de mi experiencia, l que tiene que hacer es sencillo :
si siente que los demas NO lo valoran solo tiene que dejarse de esperar que los demas lo valoren y ir por su cuenta.
si tanta confianza se tiene y tanto valor se tiene seguro que sera un triunfador.
por que se la pasa buscando el comodo paraguas protector de una empresa ?
que se lance de a poco por su cuenta.

"quizas" descubra  que alla afuera, en el mundo exterior el solo saber hacer "las cositas" que el sabe hacer no sirve de mucho.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 23, 2009)

romyggar dijo:
			
		

> Muy Buena Respuesta!!!! en resumen lo que trataste de decir es que el sujeto en cuestión es un *i.n.c.o.m.p.e.t.e.n.t.e.*



Nop. Yo no trato de decir que es un incompetente por que no lo conozco ni sé que tan bueno es en su trabajo. Solo trato de mostrarle que lo que hizo en esa empresa no muestra nada bueno de él, nada bueno técnico ni nada bueno humano, y así....no puede pretender que lo reconozcan.

De todas formas, al principio de su post dijo que había dejado varias empresas por problemas de su caracter, así que si además de lo que hizo, conoce su problema entonces es mas serio el asunto por que ni siquiera intenta mejorar su situación.

Saludos!


----------



## mabauti (Abr 23, 2009)

espero que gonza123_quilmes lea los comentarios, que los tome de manera constructiva, asi le ayudara a superarse en su trabajo y en su persona. Nunca hay que culpar a los demas por nuestras propias decisiones.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 23, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> gonza123_quilmes dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO en todos los casos... en mi experiencia profesional me ha tocado diseñar junto con otros ingenieros y muchas veces les haces sugerencias basandote en cosas que ya conoces y sabes que van a salir mal, pero ellos se ofenden e insisten en hacer las cosas a su modo, que te queda hacer en ese caso? pues nada... simplemente esperar a que el error se genere y señalar al culpable.... 

Incluso hablar con el lider de proyecto o los jefes encargados genera problemas, muchas veces te acusan injustamente de generar roces en el "equipo de trabajo", por supuesto no es el 100% de mi experiencia (gracias a dios....) pero si se llegan a dar los casos....


----------



## Romyggar (Abr 23, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> romyggar dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando digo incompetente me refiero a que a pesar de que él pudiese hacer bien su trabajo,* no lo hace*, y esto por motivos que a mi parecer son "absurdos"... si tanto reconocimiento desea debería *trabajar por eso* y no quejarse en cada sitio en el que trabaja... por eso es  incompetente porque* no es capaz* de "competir" (entiéndase trabajar)

Puede que un cantante tenga muy buena voz y canciones con buena letra, pero si no se esfuerza por exhibir su trabajo y demostrar su calidad... simplemente se convierte en una persona incapaz...Lo de incompetente no era con la intención de insultar.. solo que a mi parecer alguien que busca reconocimiento sin respaldar o con hechos esta muy mal...

Por otro lado.. en algunas ocasiones es posible estar en un sitio en donde uno es menospreciado y maltratado  (a nivel intelectual) y seguramente no sería justo dejarse explotar... pero este sujeto es tan de mala suerte que a donde entra a trabajar no se le "reconoce" su gran talento como técnico que llega a ser superior al de un "ingeniero" (según él)...

Conclusión: es cuestión de *humildad.* Si ud hace algo bien, preocúpese por hacerlo mejor aún, el reconocimiento es algo que viene por *añadidura.*

PD: de todas formas sigo de acuerdo contigo ezavalla



			
				Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> NO en todos los casos... en mi experiencia profesional me ha tocado diseñar junto con otros ingenieros y muchas veces les haces sugerencias basandote en cosas que ya conoces y sabes que van a salir mal, pero ellos se ofenden e insisten en hacer las cosas a su modo, que te queda hacer en ese caso? pues nada... simplemente esperar a que el error se genere y señalar al culpable....
> 
> Incluso hablar con el lider de proyecto o los jefes encargados genera problemas, muchas veces te acusan injustamente de generar roces en el "equipo de trabajo", por supuesto no es el 100% de mi experiencia (gracias a dios....) pero si se llegan a dar los casos....



Si suele pasar, pero por lo visto éste no es el caso... hay que admitir que los ingenieros suelen subestimar mucho a los técnicos y a otros ingenieros, pero como ya dije, "es cuestión de humildad"


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 23, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> NO en todos los casos... en mi experiencia profesional me ha tocado diseñar junto con otros ingenieros y muchas veces les haces sugerencias basandote en cosas que ya conoces y sabes que van a salir mal, pero ellos se ofenden e insisten en hacer las cosas a su modo, que te queda hacer en ese caso? pues nada... simplemente esperar a que el error se genere y señalar al culpable....
> Incluso hablar con el lider de proyecto o los jefes encargados genera problemas, muchas veces te acusan injustamente de generar roces en el "equipo de trabajo", por supuesto no es el 100% de mi experiencia (gracias a dios....) pero si se llegan a dar los casos....


Lo que decis, ademas de real es lo cotidiano. Pero aca la situacion es otra. Es cuando una persona *podria* haber evitado un problema y no hizo nada.  

Si vos ves que algo esta mal, avisas y no te dan pelota --> pues ya hiciste todo lo que pudiste, si los otros son de madera y lamentablemente tienen la decision, no es culpa tuya. Eso, a la hora de repartir las responsabilidades del quilombo *se sabe perfectamente*.

Pero si ves que algo esta mal, *podes* evitarlo o al menos que no sea tan serio y no haces nada, ya es diferente.
Este pibe sabia que eso no iba a andar. Le pidieron que lo probara antes de que llegue el cliente. Si lo hubiera hecho la cosa no habria sido tan seria.  Pero se hizo el boludo para que todo saliera *bien mal* y se viera la incompetencia del otro.  Y eso, a la hora de repartir responsabilidades tambien se sabe perfectamente.  

Son dos clases de tipos que no se pueden tener en cuenta para nada, a uno por incompetente y al otro por *negligente*.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 23, 2009)

No es que lo defienda.... pero aun creo que hay ocasiones en las que es mejor quedarse callado y dejar que el problema suceda...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 23, 2009)

es que *deberia ser todo experiencia *para uno mismo.

como dije, si una persona cree que los demas son unos inutiles .........que se mande por su cuenta, se supone que va a destacar, formara su empresa y le ira bien.

pero la realidad es que una empresa esta formada por muchisimas areas, gente y cosas , cada uno puede ser importante pero no es indispensable.

todo lo que ponen es cierto, y si bien el pibe que puso lo que puso puede tener sus motivos por un ambiente de mierda comete varias faltas:

1--- arrastra (hasta aqui) un rencor que no es util, es mas , no le fue util en sus trabajos (como bien han dicho uds.).
2 --- no lo esta usando de experiencia o no esta usando la experiencia para mejorar ya que le ha pasado en varios trabajos y por lo visto no saco conclusiones ni tiene un plan para evirtar que le siga sucediendo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 23, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> No es que lo defienda.... pero aun creo que hay ocasiones en las que es mejor quedarse callado y dejar que el problema suceda...



El tema es que si hacés eso, aparte de ser irresponsable....no ganás absolutamente nada. Solo se perjudica, eventualmente, el diseñador original y la proxima vez buscarán otro...pero mientras tanto vos (no te lo digo especialmente a vos Chico3001, es un ejemplo) seguís sumergido en las sombras relamíendote en la mediocridad de decir: Já...vieron que el tipo ese no sabía nada y yo sí? Y el único que escucha eso sos vos, por que si te escucha alguien mas de la empresa te pican el boleto de ese trabajo y de varios mas si ya tenes la fama a cuesta.
En cambio, si avisás (lo importante aquí es saber *a quien avisarle* y *como avisarle*, pero eso dá para otro thread y no es precisamente técnico), te den bola o nó, si se produce el problema alguno va a decir algo como: mirá...el flaco este nos avisó con tiempo y no le dimos pelota....o dirán...menos mal que le hicimos caso al flaco, por que si hubiera fallado delante del cliente...nos cortan las pel..ucas! Y eso que han dicho, a la larga o a la corta, va a producir reconocimiento "humano" (estoy medio flojo de palabras esta noche) o reconocimiento "económico" o "laboral", dependiendo a quien le hayas avisado y el efecto del aviso.

Te das cuenta la diferencia entre una conducta y la otra?



			
				romyggar dijo:
			
		

> PD: de todas formas sigo de acuerdo contigo ezavalla



OK. Ya me cayó la ficha de querías decir...y yo entendí cualquier cosa. Sip, seguimos de acuerdo.

Saludos!


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 23, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Chico3001 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si entiendo lo que quieres decir.... pero luego te encuentras con cada gente mas cerrada   y lo peor es que los lideres de proyecto le tienen una confianza completamente ciega.... yo en algunos casos si me lavo las manos y abandono el proyecto, por supuesto no lo hago para despues regresarme a burlar de los errores de los demas... simplemente lo hago por que ya se que cualquier tipo de ayuda es muy mal recibido..... creeme que he visto casos graves en los que uno se pregunta como es posible que esa persona se jacte de ser ingeniero y aun mas de formar un equipo de trabajo, son casos en los que digo creo que es mejor que lo aprendan a la mala por que es la unica manera que tienen para poder aprenderlo

Y uno de estos casos que te digo fue con uno de mis mejores amigos... yo sali perdiendo dinero y ya se que no voy a volver a realizar un proyecto nunca mas con el .... a inicios del proyecto ya sabia que nunca lo ibamos a poder terminar e ibamos a salir peleados, aun asi lo deje correr solo para que el aprendiera en que se estaba metiendo....


----------



## fernandob (Abr 24, 2009)

yo creo que chico tiene un tipo de experiencia que ezevalla no.
lo de ezevalla es , digamos en un mundo medianamente coherente.

pero lo que pone chico lo comprendo , a mi tambien me toco vivirlo y con varias personas en casos distintos, no en grupo de diseño pero si en otras situaciones.
y si, existe gente que parece imposible de comprender.
A cierto nivel de gente, no se si va tanto por ser "ingeniero" como por un nivel social o cultural hay gente que directamente te ignoran, sin posibilidades de nada.
no imprta que los salves 10 veces, no importa lo que hagas.
tambien hay gente a nivel trabajo, digamos "patrones" para los cuales solo les "servis" mientras agaches la cabeza y seas "el peon" .
Te aseguro ezevalla que son ambientes que existen, lo que te dice chico y lo que te pongo yo, y bueno, cuando uno esta sumergido en eso y mas si es las primeras veces que lo vive o lo que sea...................la verdad que no sabes como disparar.

yo ahora de grande apenas "siento el olor" de gente asi los rechazo, para eso trabajo por mi cuenta, no importa el dinero que haya en juego en ese trabajo, por que SE que con ese tipo de gente, si tienen esa onda hacia mi...........nunca ganare con ellos.

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 24, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> yo creo que chico tiene un tipo de experiencia que ezevalla no.
> lo de ezevalla es , digamos en un mundo medianamente coherente.



No creas que mi mundo es tan coherente   

Lo que te cuento es fruto de lo que yo he pasado durante varios años. Tengo mas que claro que hay muchos tipos/as que son unos forros con poder y que te pueden hacer ver como una basura. Pero también he visto que la mayoría de las veces ese comportamiento es una coraza que se ponen para no mostrar su verdadera ineptitud, y cuidado que no estoy hablando de ingenieros, porque estos especímenes abundan en todo tipo de profesiones.
Bueno, volviendo al tema, esta coraza normalmente es fácil de derribar y una vez abajo, la única forma que tienen de mantenerse es en base a su poder y/o contactos, pero cuando caen...hacen mucho ruido (claro, hay que voltearlos primero).

A lo que yo intento ir es a que el mundo puede estar lleno de gente que quiere forrearte, y muchas veces lo van a lograr y van a salir impunes, pero siempre hay que tener en cuenta que solo existe una forma de hacer las cosas: la *CORRECTA*, y haciendo lo correcto las chances de que te jodan son mucho menores y además tenes con que defenderte. Si tenés un trabajo y te pagan para hacerlo, entonces tenés que hacerlo bien. Y si no te gusta el sueldo o todos tus compañeros/jefes son insufribles, pues dejá el trabajo ese y buscate otro, ya que nadie te obliga a permanecer en un laburo que no te guste o resulte incómodo. Ahora, si estás mal y vas a descargar tu frustación cagando a los que te joden, entonces tu trabajo no va a mejorar, nunca vas a subir de puesto y te van a terminar dando una patada en el OGT, lo cual va a terminar aumentando tu resentimiento más todavía, etc, etc...

Yo creo que no hay excusas para hacer lo que corresponde, te guste o nó. Además la vida siempre tiene vueltas y el karma es implacable: *para recibir tenés que dar*, y es posible que tal vez mañana venga ese que te forreó hoy pidiendo tu ayuda para algo. Ahí, tu conciencia te dirá que es lo que hay que hacer con esa persona y vos lo harás, pero mientras tanto....te preocupaste solo de hacer lo que tenés que hacer y vivir tu vida lo mejor posible....

Saludos!


----------



## mabauti (Abr 24, 2009)

woha! lei todo! o_o

para que necesito libros , si haki me leo uno diario >_>


on topic ; de acuerdo con todos, y volvemos a lo mismo : hay buenos y malos tecnicos, y buenos y malos ingenieros; depende de uno de que lado quiera estar.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 24, 2009)

tenes rzon ezevalla, si estas en un trabajo que te pagan vos elegiste en ese momento vivir eso y tenes qu ecuidarlo y respetarlo.
tenes toda la razon.
por eso pongo que si a uno no le gusta o no le va , simplemente lo deje.
como vos decis.
pero meitras trabajas y recibis un sueldo tenes que cumplir con tu parte .
tenes razon .

saludos


----------



## Romyggar (Abr 24, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> tenes rzon ezevalla, si estas en un trabajo que te pagan vos elegiste en ese momento vivir eso y tenes qu ecuidarlo y respetarlo.
> tenes toda la razon.
> por eso pongo que si a uno no le gusta o no le va , simplemente lo deje.
> como vos decis.
> ...




Exacto hay que ser responsable y nada más... lo demás viene por añadidura (no todas las veces pero hay que tener "fé")


----------



## lulozada (Abr 24, 2009)

hola... buenas... yo soy estudiante, y lo digo honestamente tengo 0% deexperiencia, y bueno mi opinion es la siguiente:
todos sabemos que los tecnicos tienen mas experiencia y se desenvuelven mejor en el campo, y todos sabemos que el ingeniero tiene mas capacidad de analisis, y mas capacidad a la hora de diseño.
pero creo que lo que marca la gran diferencia es la educacion, lamentablemente en los paises latinoamericanos, la educacion es a veces algo defectuosa(hablo con respecto a venezuela) claro que una persona graduada sabe lo suyo, y bueno si le gusta lo que hace, pues es el "papa de los helados". pero en mi carrera la mitad de ella es viendo matematica, fisica, informática, ingles, probabilidad, etc...

me parece que todo ese tiempo, no es que se perdido, mas bien son la base de todos los conocimientos que uno adquiere, pero todo ese tiempo se podria aprovechar 100% en la carrera si en lo que llamamos el bachillerato, la preparatoria, etc... nos enseñaran todo eso...

me parece que esa es la gran diferencia, en condiciones ideales, un tecnico no puede ni competir contra un ingeniero (en condiciones ideales) pero en realidad no es asi.

mi opinion es que el problema esta en la educacion, ya que si en vez de "perder" todo ese tiempo viendo materia que deberiamos de ver antes de entrar en la universidad, entonces si tendriamos una gran cantidad de tiempo para en la universidad entrar en la practica, trabajo de campo, etc...

saludos y bueno... espero comentarios....


----------



## jorgelaratawasa (Abr 24, 2009)

Todo mundo sabe que los tecnicos le roban muco dinero a la gente por sensillas reparaciones,no lo digo por todos existen muchos tecnicos que son cienporciento honestos y sigan asi. Pero los ingenieros aparte de estar mejor capacitados pueden meter las manos donde sea, como es que los que son tecnicos piensan los ingenieros son de vidrio o no se,son personas igual y existen mchos ingenieros que tambien la hacen de tecnicos en cambio el tecnico para pocer hacerlo tiene que volverse ingeniero.
Asi que no traten de ponerse al nivel de los ingenieros.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 25, 2009)

jorgelaratawasa dijo:
			
		

> Asi que no traten de ponerse al nivel de los ingenieros.



Yo creo que el titulo no lo da la escolaridad, lo da la experiencia, y hay muchos tecnicos que le dan la vuelta (son mejores) que un ingeniero completamente capacitado pero con poca experiencia

Si... es cierto que un ingeniero busca tener bases matematicas que confirmen todo lo que hace, pero muchas veces un tecnico ya lo tiene tan practicado que sabe el punto exacto donde puede fallar un equipo, eso no se puede cualificar de ninguna manera......

Es como un bombero.... solo de ver un incendio, el color, la forma de las llamas, el tipo de humo y cosas asi ya sabe cuando es seguro entrar, cuando puede explotar, cuando hay peligro de derrumbe, etc.... no existe algoritmo computacional capaz de sustituir esa intuicion


----------



## DMag00 (Abr 25, 2009)

bueno no se como sea en otro pais pero en el mio; no se reconoce el trabajo de los técnicos como debiera o como es en otros lugares, en cuanto al diseño de máquinas los ingenieros no aplican ningun teorema matemático, ni ecuaciones ni formulas ni siquiera se preocupan por estudiar o analizar la resistencia de materiales, la mayoría de su mejores diseños hasn surgido de los peores; solo se basan en lo técnico, y por consiguiente siempre necesitan a un buen técnico a su lado para no cometer errores o al menos reducir la probabildad de estos. Lamentablemente la mayoria de los conocimientos de experiencia son aportados por el técnio y su nombre nunca aparece en el diseño de la máquina.

Tan es así que he llegado a comprobar que la unica diferencia entre un ingeniero y un técnico, solo es el titulo;

Además cabe mencionar que aqui hay diferentes niveles de técnico(a,b,c,d,e)(que a su vez se subdividen en bachillerato y univeristarios(que es donde aparece el mayor indice de inconformidad por estar en un nivel intermedio)) lamentablemente hay que escalar para ser reconocido, en cambio un ingeniero no lo pasa.

Como he leido anteriormente hay buenos y malos ingenieros, buenos y malos técnicos, más que nada la envidia que nos corroe tanto  ingenieros como tecnicos no es bueno.

De hecho un ingeniero no reconoce que necesita a un técnico, eso es lo que molesta.

Creo que es calidad de personas que somos, no es el titulo, hay que ser humildes.

Y sigo con lamentaciones, aqui en este lugar importa más el titulo que lo bueno o malo que seas(asi es la burocracia aqui), asi que si eres técnico, pues a darle para no permanecer alli y no acostumbrarnos a que nos ignoren, y si eres ingeniero, pues tambien a darle porque detras vienen los técnicos que nos pisan los talones. Si eres de por aqui creo sabras de lo que hablo. Lo importante es no conformarte con lo que eres, sino siempre busca superarte, y si ya comprobaste que no eres reconocido como técnico pues estudia un poco más para estar del otro lado.

De hecho aunque no es igual en todo el país, el nivel educativo ha aumentado tanto que los técnicos estan graduandose muy bien preparados,  por eso he comprobado que la única diferencia son los titulos por la burocracia aqui.

Yo de igual forma soy técnico, y al enfretarme a esto pues este año me graduo como ingeniero, y por supuesto que tratare de ser de los mejores, porque poseo la experiencia e intuicioón de un técnico y tendre el titulo de ingeniero. y he comprobado que no se necesitan conocimientos de ingeniero para realizar algún diseño, solo hay que leer y analizar un poco para darnos cuenta que hemos avanzado tanto con materiales y tegnología que solo hay que usarla; además para que inventar lo que ya esta inventado.

Definitivamente es mejor un ingeniero que anteriormente fue técnico; porque te enfrentaste a más errores y fallas que no debes cometer ahora sabes de que cuidarte. Y no trates mál a los técnicos que al fin y al cabo somo humanos y nos necesitamos; pues no somos perfectos.


----------



## superman9920 (Abr 25, 2009)

Amigos muy buenos días,
Yo difiero, en algunas de sus opiniones con respecto a un Ingeniero Electrónico y un Técnico.

Para calificar un Ingeniero y un técnico, tendriamos que analizar primero su formacíon academica, "el porqué estudió", si para ganar "dinero" o "por amor a la ciencia", depende mucho este factor.

Si el ingeniero estudío para ganar dinero sin importar la ciencia. de seguro es un "Estupendo Ingeniero Mediocre, estúpido, etc, etc, etc.".
Y si el caso es contrario, les aseguro que ni 100 técnicos en electrónica no le llegan ni a los talones al Ingeniero.

Tambien no hay que ser injustos con la experiencia de cada uno.

Comparemos todo por igual. a ver comparen un Técnico recien egresado y un Ingeniero recien egresado. quíen creen que es mejor para "inventar circuitos"

jajaja de seguro el Ingeniero es el único capaz de "crear o inventar y calcular e inovar nuevos circuitos y nueva tecnología".
Y el técnico definitivamente no.

Ahora por parte del Técnico analizemos:
No se desmerece el trabajo de ningún técnico( siempre y cuando tenga formación académica), con ellos podemos arreglar nuestrar radios, televisores, sistemas de sonidos, etc, etc, etc. con toda seguridad que queda como nuevo, y hasta a veces si no se encuentran partes de reemplazo, ellos improvisan otras, pero con mucho criterio y seguridad.

Tambien el Ingeniero depende del Técnico para que le realice el trabajo sucio pero con garantia(osea para que arme los circuitos).

Ahora hablemos sobre el Técnico empírico... el que aprendio mirando como su abuelito arreglaba las radios.
Es muy poco lo que saben, su experiencia se basa en lo han visto de otros, y de las "experiencias armando circuitos a la suerte" y *"estos son los que se creen que se las saben todas!"* , son los que nos sacan "Money" como si nosotros lo consiguieramos en arboles.


Amigos yo soy Ingeniero Civil, y por experiecia no es bueno hacer malas comparaciones. por EJMPLO:

Cuando un Ingeniero Civil egresa en algunos casos es obvio que un "albañil" sabe manejar mejor un "vadilejo y un martillo" y "tambien saben colocar bien ladrillos" y el ingeniero civil no,

pero haber diganle a un albañil que calcule un edificio de "200 pisos" para contruir en NUEVA YORK, de seguro que se 
"hace en los pantalones".

Es lo mismo para en Electronica.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 25, 2009)

Que cosa...y dale con lo mismo, que los técnicos son mejores que los ingenieros...

Voy a tratar de ponerlo en claro una vez mas, por que parece que no leen mucho los mensajes hacia atrás.

1-El título de este hilo ES RIDICULO. Los técnicos y los ingenieros son dos profesiones distintas, con distinta formación, distinta orientación y distintas responsabilidades, así que es estúpido compararlos. Vuelvo a poner el ejemplo que puse como 20 posts atrás:
2-Quien es mejor? El médico o el enfermero?
Aquellos que opinen que es mejor el enfermero, por que sabe poner inyecciones, creo que tienen un serio problema de identidad. Si opinan eso, por que no le encargan el diagnóstico de sus enfermedades a un enfermero, ya que es taaannn bueno?

OK. Con los ingenieros y los técnicos pasa lo mismo: comparemos buenos ingenieros y buenos técnicos...

1) Los técnicos no saben un pomo de diseño ni de los fundamentos del diseño. Pueden haber excepciones, y seguro que hay algun técnico que algo estudió por su cuenta, pero son contados casos y dudo que sus conocimientos lleguen mucho mas allá de lo que han visto debido a una necesidad particular. Si no me creen con esto....recorran los hilos del foro y van a ver cuantos técnicos han presentado un diseño sofisticado propio que no hayan copiado de alguna página de Internet.
Pueden los técnicos aprender lo mismo que sabe un ingeniero? Y....es difícil que lo haga....necesita muchas cosas....
Pero un técnico tiene una gran formación práctica que le permite resolver problemas de forma casi inmediata (pero ojo! son problemas relacionados siempre con los mismos asuntos!) y que a un ingeniero que no esté en el tema le tomaría mas tiempo resolverla. Y ahí se acabó lo que un técnico tiene a su favor...

2) Un ingeniero no tiene mucha formación práctica, pero eso es así por que su misión no es estar soldando cables colgado de una soga a 20 metros de altura! Los años que se tragó en la universidad lo han formado *para tareas mas exquisitas que soldar cables y resistencias*. Su formación le permite diseñar sistemas electrónicos, evaluar riesgos en los ellos, integrar tecnologías, programar PLC, microprocesadores y computadoras, relacionar sistemas de cómputo con hardware desarrollado por él o comprado, escribir device-drivers para hardware surtido sobre computadoras de cualquier naturaleza, preparar licitaciones y especificaciones para las compras, dirigir grupos de trabajo para proyectos de electrónica, etc, etc. Y como verán estas tareas no requieren soldar nada, y si lo requirieran, para eso están los técnicos. Ahora, hay ingenieros que sueldan componentes y cables, por que trabajan en eso, o por hobby por que le gusta. Y cuanto creen que demoraron en aprender a soldar? Lo mismo que el técnico, o suponen que el técnico nació sabiendo soldar?

En resumen, vuelvo a lo de antes: Son profesiones diferentes, con responsabilidades diferentes y con formación diferente. Un ingeniero, con tiempo y dedicación *puede realizar las misma tareas prácticas que cualquier técnico*. Un técnico, con tiempo y dedicación *no puede realizar las mismas tareas intelectuales que un ingeniero*, a menos que estudie en la universidad, forme su cabeza como lo hizo el otro y obtenga el título.

Y cortenla con la disputa esta!
1- Los que sean técnicos y estén contentos de serlo, no piensen por ello que son superiores a los ingenieros, por que no es así. Cada uno tiene cosas diferentes por hacer en la vida...
2- Los que sean técnicos y no estén contentos con ello, ingresen a la universidad, estudien y cuando sean ingenieros van a poder compararse con otros ingenieros y técnicos, pero mientras tanto...pssssssss
3- Los que sean ingenieros y respetan a los técnicos...sigan así.
4- Los que sean ingenieros y no respetan a los técnicos, vayan cambiando su forma de ser, por que cuando caigan....van a hacer mucho ruido....

Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 25, 2009)

Hola a todos los que leen y participan en este thread. 

La verdad que me he aguantado a colocar alguna opinión sobre este mismo porque veo mucha controversia y parece que todos escriben y nadie se detiene a leer que es lo que se quiere lograr con este tema, parece que *algunos* entran como a la defensiva partiendo de su propia profesión, ya sea como técnico o ingeniero. 



			
				Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> ... la gran mayoría de ingenieros no tienen las habilidades practicas de los técnicos y tecnólogos, también la gran mayoría de los técnicos y tecnólogos desconocen muchos de los principios básicos que fundamentan a un ingeniero.
> 
> Así que inevitablemente *ambas labores se complementan*, pero desafortunadamente para los técnicos y tecnólogos las empresas *pagan mas por estudio que por experiencia.
> *



Y los que quieran seguir con la polémica leanse esto: creo que no se pudo resumir de mejor manera!


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> 1- Los que sean técnicos y estén contentos de serlo, no piensen por ello que son superiores a los ingenieros, por que no es así. Cada uno tiene cosas diferentes por hacer en la vida...
> 2- Los que sean técnicos y no estén contentos con ello, ingresen a la universidad, estudien y cuando sean ingenieros van a poder compararse con otros ingenieros y técnicos, pero mientras tanto...pssssssss
> 3- Los que sean ingenieros y respetan a los técnicos...sigan así.
> 4- Los que sean ingenieros y no respetan a los técnicos, vayan cambiando su forma de ser, por que cuando caigan....van a hacer mucho ruido....


----------



## mabauti (Abr 25, 2009)

> 1-El título de este hilo ES RIDICULO. Los técnicos y los ingenieros son dos profesiones distintas, con distinta formación, distinta orientación y distintas responsabilidades, así que es tonto compararlos. Vuelvo a poner el ejemplo que puse como 20 posts atrás:


En mi opicion personal ya deberian de cerrar este tema , porque está  mal planteado el titulo del tema, cada uno tiene su campo de accion


----------



## superman9920 (Abr 25, 2009)

Estoy de acuerdo con *ezavalla*.


----------



## QUIUBUS (May 14, 2009)

Otra forma de ilustrar la diferencia entre Ingenieros y Tecnicos es: Ingeniero es a tecnico como ciencia es a invento


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (May 19, 2009)

Yo, recien me graduo de ingeniero, pero como dice ezavalla me gusta soldar y hacer circuitos de toda clase, porque me gusta, es como mi hobbie, ademas antes de entrar a la universidad me relacione mucho con tecnicos y creo cogi la costumbre.

De todas formas me parece que a veces hay ingenieros que les da pereza (muchas veces jamas lo han hecho) montar un circuito, probarlo etc, les gusta es estar metidos en oficinas, aunque pagan bien...

Lo que quiero decir es que, es bueno que los muchachos presentes que estan estudiando ingenieria no se queden solo en los libros, monten, solden (y quemense con el cautin), eso les va a servir de mucho en su vida laboral cuando tengan un problema y el tecnico no este ahi para ayudarles.

Saludos ingenieros, tecnicos y empiricos....


----------



## Cientifico (May 20, 2009)

He leido todos los comentarios.Yo soy tecnico,todavia nunca un ingeniero me disipó alguna duda cuando la tuve.
                                         Saludos,Cientifico


----------



## soschorni (May 20, 2009)

y si se estudian las dos cosas, ingeniaria y tecnicatura, sirbe?
porque yo en la secundaria me graduo como tecnico electronico y tenia pensado seguir ingeniaria, de hay mi duda


----------



## fernandob (May 20, 2009)

Cientifico dijo:
			
		

> He leido todos los comentarios.Yo soy tecnico,todavia nunca un ingeniero me disipó alguna duda cuando la tuve.
> Saludos,Cientifico



para disipar esta el aluminio .

si vas a un Ingeniero como corresponde , si tenes la suerte de que te den una mano , uno piola, podes aprender muchisimo.

PD: como llegaste a tecnico?
esos tipos que estaban parados en el industrial hablando mientras vos y tus compañeros estabas sentado adivina que eran muchos !

ta tan................


y ? nada aprendiste ?
mal tecnico entonces vamos .


----------



## Chico3001 (May 21, 2009)

soschorni dijo:
			
		

> y si se estudian las dos cosas, ingeniaria y tecnicatura, sirbe?
> porque yo en la secundaria me graduo como tecnico electronico y tenia pensado seguir ingeniaria, de hay mi duda



Por supuesto que sirve..... te da muchisima experiencia solo si la sabes aprovechar....


----------



## randymaiden (May 21, 2009)

la diferencia es que al tecnico a veces lo explotan y sabe mas q el ing resolviendo fallas y a veces es el ing el q se lleva el reconocimiento y el q gana mas ojo eso se lo vale por sus años de estudio


----------



## fernandob (May 24, 2009)

y como siempre si uno busca encuentra y arma.

aqui tenemos unos ejemplos de algo :

Reparando un TV 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/199963/

componentes falsos 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/199963/

como en cualquier cosa no es lo mismo un tecnico novato que uno que tiene 6 o 10 años investigando , trabajando y adquiriendo experiencia, es un trabajo , es un aprendizaje.
es tan TONTO decir que con solo salir de la escuela ya esta , por que si uno estudia 6 años mas , tendra eso, 6 años mas de estudio.
si uno esta 6 años mas dedicandose a reparar Tv color o una linea de maquinas industriales , ganara eso:
6 años de conocimientos y experiencia en eso.
si uno dedica 6 años mas a el comercio electronico aprendera DE ESO.
si uno se mete en la facultad y dedica 6 años mas a adquirir un monton de conocimientos teoricos y practicos tendra eso.
lo que adquirio.........
eso.
no importa el berrinche envidioso de otros.

el que lo hizo lo tiene .
el que no lo hizo no lo tiene.

quien es MAS ?........cual es la diferencia ?
es la que es ..........es lo que uno adquirio.
NO HACE FALTA DESCRIBIRLO .

la electronica es tan , pero tan diversa que yo podre saber cosas que uds. no.........pero tambien se que se poquisimo.
hay mil temas que se escriben aca que no tengo idea.
miles.

ahora si llegaron hasta aqui leyendome , si hay una diferencia significativa.
el tecnico que esta 10 años reparando TV se ESPECIALIZA ..............y adquiere conocimientos practicos en eso.
en eso.
podra aprovecharlso en otra cosa, pero muy limitadamente podra alejarse de lo que hace.

cual es la diferencia ?
han puesto ya cosas , respuestas buenas, y han puesto tonterias tambien, quien no quiere comprender es al cuete que le digan.
cual es la diferencia ente un analista de sistemas y un mecanico ?
y un electronico ?
y un maestro pastelero ?
cada quien estudio lo suyo.
y si tiene  experiencia la tiene en lo suyo.

yo como tecnico tengo limitaciones para seguir muchos caminos, por que no se la teoria, por que no recuerdo el analisis matematico, es como no saber un idioma, y que el libro este en ese idioma.
un INGENIERO (bueno) se supone que aprendio de todo, que sabe el lenguaje, puede meterse en cualquier tema , dedicarle un tiempo y lo aprendera .
es lo que da la teoria y la ingenieria.

y luego esta el titulo, es lo que es , si lo tenes lo tenes y te abre puertas , quien tira mierda sobre un titulo que EL NO TIENE .........eso.......es solo envidia.
ENVIDIA, nada mas , por que sino , ..........o no le importaria o si le importa simplemente lo consigue y listo .


----------



## Mushito (May 26, 2009)

Un ingeniero es aquel que teoriza y teoriza y vive en un mundo imaginario, cuando egresa le emplean para jefe de escritorio. Un técnico es el que estudia y verifica lo aprendido mediante la práctica, cuando egresa se pone a trabajar para ganar algo de dinero, le emplean los ingenieros y cuando el técnico repara, instala, etc. el ingeniero lo presenta como su trabajo.
Injustica o no, hay que conseguir el título de ingeniero aunque no sepas nada!


----------



## fernandob (May 26, 2009)

Mushito dijo:
			
		

> Un ingeniero es aquel que teoriza y teoriza y vive en un mundo imaginario, cuando egresa le emplean para jefe de escritorio. Un técnico es el que estudia y verifica lo aprendido mediante la práctica, cuando egresa se pone a trabajar para ganar algo de dinero, le emplean los ingenieros y cuando el técnico repara, instala, etc. el ingeniero lo presenta como su trabajo.
> Injustica o no, hay que conseguir el título de ingeniero aunque no sepas nada!



disculpame pero estas hablando pavadas, quizas tuvist euna mala experiencia pero no es asi:

lo rojo : yo fui una parte de mi vida ingeniero y no me di cuenta    
lo verde iluso eso crees , en ninguna empresa te regalan nada, te tenes que romper el culo , y si no esta s ala altura te dan una patada, ya sea diseño de soft o de hard o implementar algo o mantenimiento predictivo o lo que sea.
lo azul un tecnico repara la maquina, si , no hay NADA que presentar en un trabajo , .......que ?? vas a hacer unaq presentacion de lo que te costo encontrar tal falla ??? o que reemplazaste esa placa que no se consigue por un PLC ???? eso es mantenimiento y se hace, y si no lo haces tu lo hace otro.
nada de raro.
una presentacion de un proyecto es otra cosa, desarrollar un equipo es otra cosa, hacer un relevamiento de toda una parte de una planta para reemplazar equipos obsoletos por nuevos a un costo /beneficio aceptable es otra cosa.

que nivel de gansadas que se leen , si vos sos tecnico es como que uno que no sabe nada diga que lo tuyo no sirve.
vos estudiaste lo que estudiaste, y sabes mas que mushito 10 años atras, sos mas capaz que mushito 10 años atras.
bueno.
si mushito estudia ingenieria dentro de 10 años sera mucho mas capaz que hoy.
lo dudas ?

o como no te sentis capaz y te da bronca preferis convencerte de otra cosa.?


----------



## DiegoM (May 26, 2009)

Primero mis respetos para todos quienes lean y participen de este foro.

Segundo como lei por ahi pasar mas anios en la universidad indiscutiblemente tiene su merito, el ocupar un puesto ejecutivo exige mas responsabilidad y por ahi la justificacion de quien gana mas, alguien tiene que poner la cara, cuando algo sale mal (y para el ingeniero con alguien tiene que desquitarse jeje)

Tercero un tecnico experimentado es reconocido por su trabajo particular, y como el ingeniero para tener experiencia la ha tenido que cagar muchas veces), un ingeniero es reconocido por que aunque trabaje en una area especifica, conoce aunque sea de manera superficial otras areas que en cierto momento son de utilidad para resolver problemas. Creanme, mas que hablar de las diferencias, deberiamos encontrar los puntos comunes de acuerdo.

Cuarto todo ingeniero tiene la obligacion moral (como todo profesional) de seguirse capacitando segun avanza la tecnologia, y ademas de conocer como se hace el trabajo practico (el que hace el tecnico) asi no tenga la habilidad manual y rapidez de un tecnico calificado, tiene que saber como se hace, el tecnico no tiene esa misma posicion.

Quinto un tecnico (en la mayoria de los casos) tendra la capacidad para seguir estudiando y buscando una mejor posicion laboral, y de esto doy fe. Siendo aun estudiante de 3 anio me case y luego tuve a mi hija, y trabajando como tecnico termine mi carrera y hoy soy ingeniero de aplicacion, aun tengo posiciones por escalar, pero no pierdo de vista el objetivo.

Sexto. los ingenieros que ocupan posiciones estelares sin haber pasado paso por paso sino por que tuvieron buenos padrinos, estan condenados al fracaso (lo lamento por algunos amigos), asi como un tecnico que se encierra solo en su especialidad esta condenado a no progresar.

Amigos del foro espero no haber ofendido a nadie, y si fue asi pido disculpas, ahi escriben sus comentarios que el tema esta para largo


----------



## elaficionado (May 26, 2009)

Hola.
Diferencias:
- Un ingeniero estudia más tiempo y más cosas (útiles o no, no importa).
- Un técnico estudia menos tiempo y cosas específicas (muy prácticas).
Ahora, un ingeniero puede ser un técnico más fácilmente, que un técnico ingeniero.
Similitudes:
Hay ingenieros y ténicos competentes, como los que no lo son.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 26, 2009)

Mushito dijo:
			
		

> Un ingeniero es aquel que teoriza y teoriza y vive en un mundo imaginario, cuando egresa le emplean para jefe de escritorio. Un técnico es el que estudia y verifica lo aprendido mediante la práctica, cuando egresa se pone a trabajar para ganar algo de dinero, le emplean los ingenieros y cuando el técnico repara, instala, etc. el ingeniero lo presenta como su trabajo.
> Injustica o no, hay que conseguir el título de ingeniero aunque no sepas nada!



Por favor, antes de seguir mostrando tu resentimiento hacia los ingenieros, te pido que leas acá https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/189706/.

Saludos!


----------



## keb23 (May 27, 2009)

Sólo dos cosas:

- A un ingeniero se le exigen responsabilidades cuando es un tema a terceros.

- Si un ingeniero técnico es tan ventajoso os animo a todos que os saquéis la carrera.


----------



## esteban16 (May 27, 2009)

Realmente, yo puedo dar una diferencia basica entre los dos cargos, solo es cuestion de grado de estudio, puesto que yo soy tecnico medio titulado, y ahorita estoy estudiando ingenieria, y muchas de las cosas que vi en la carrera de tecnico medio, las estoy volviendo a ver en la de ingenieria, asi que es solo estuido, ya que ambas partes, llevan practicamente lo mismo, solo que en ingenieria, se realizan menos practicas, solo se soluciona el problema, para que un tecnico ejecute... practicamente son lo mismo... nada mas que un ingeniero, puede ser, que si ud lo pone a trabajar en una maquina, desconozca lo que es, puesto que solo dan soluciones de papel... es mi parecer, con respeto a ambos, ya que soy tecnico, y estudio ingenieria


----------



## randymaiden (May 27, 2009)

jajaja tanto q pelean yo  soy tecnico y ahora saco la ing y en el campo de trab en toda empresa tienes q esforzarte por demostrar q sabes y q el tiempo invertido en la uni no fue de perdida asi q en vez de discutir busquen formarse diariamente y especializarce en una rama de la ectrónica o de la informática


----------



## oker (May 28, 2009)

Pues yo creo que la diferencia entre un tecnico y un ingenier es la misma que existe, con sus debidas diferencias, entre un doctor y una enfermera. Saliendo de la uni, cuando un doctor va al internado, no puede si quiera compararse con lo que conoce  y realiza una enfermera competente, incluso hay enfermeras que tratan de menos a los internos, sin embargo conforme pasa el tiempo, el doctor adquiere y complementa su conocimiento gracias a toda la formacion que recibio y acaba por rebasar a la enfermera

Asi es como yo creo que un tecnico competente  seguramente sabe soldar, reparar, instalar, diagnosticar fallos, etc mejor que la mayoria de los ingenieros, sin embargo un  ingeniero, como la palabra lo dice, es que "ingenia". La formación de un tecnico esta enfocada al manejo y mantenimiento de sistemas electricos y electronicos mientras que la de un ingeniero esta enfocada al "DISEÑO" e "INVENCION" de estos sistemas(ojo: no quiero decir que un tecnico no sea capaz de diseñar). La formacion de un tecnico son solo "herramientas" de la formacion de un ingeniero que es mas integral.  Obviamente al abarcar mas campo de la ciencia no puede un ingeniero recien egresado manejar mejor esas herramientas que un tecnico. Sin embargo un ingeniero puede aprender mas facilmente el trabajo de un tecnico que un tecnico lo de un ingeniero.  Alguna vez escuche la expresion que un tecnico es un "cambia piezas" , sin embargo creo que eso no es asi, pero pues si creo que  un "buen ingeniero" supera a un "buen tecnico"


----------



## christian_19 (May 30, 2009)

Que pasaria si en la universidad el ingeniero tuviera quer ir al campo y el tecnico estuviera estudiando matematica y todas esas ciencias .................... en mi parecer para que el aiga diferencia entre estos dos el ingeniero no solo debe diseñar sino tambien debe estar en el campo  la teoria de la mano con la practica x existen cursos que realmente no es simbolo de mejoruia en la ingenieria.


----------



## alejujup (May 30, 2009)

yop recien empece en esto de electronica asi q d esto no voy a comentar mucho, pro igualmente como soy nuevo en este foro qria  saludar je je. ah! y estan buenos los comentarios!chau!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2009)

christian_19 dijo:
			
		

> *Que pasaria si en la universidad el ingeniero tuviera quer ir al campo y el tecnico estuviera estudiando matematica y todas esas ciencias* .................... en mi parecer para que el aiga diferencia entre estos dos el ingeniero no solo debe diseñar sino tambien debe estar en el campo  la teoria de la mano con la practica x existen cursos que realmente no es simbolo de mejoruia en la ingenieria.



Lo que pasaría es muy simple: el técnico sería ingeniero y el ingeniero sería técnico.

No querás comparar las dos cosas POR QUE NO SON COMPARABLES! PUNTO!


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> christian_19 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el tecnico estaria estudiando para ingeniero, ojo eze.........para ser ingeniero tendria que aprobar todas las materias, llegar al final, no pincharse en el camino, darle el coco hasta el final.  
sino , sigue de tecnico diciendo que los ingenieros no son lo que son.....  
y el ingeniero, si se pone a practicar seguiria siendo ingeniero pero mas sano por que como lo mandaron al campo se le limpiaron los pulmones. , ademas en el campo no tiene PC para ller las pavadas que dicen los que no son inginieris


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> el tecnico estaria estudiando para ingeniero, ojo eze.........para ser ingeniero tendria que aprobar todas las materias, llegar al final, no pincharse en el camino, darle el coco hasta el final.
> sino , sigue de tecnico diciendo que los ingenieros no son lo que son.....



Tenés toda la razón...es así...sería un técnico estudiando para ingeniero...



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> y el ingeniero, si se pone a practicar seguiria siendo ingeniero pero mas sano por que como lo mandaron al campo se le limpiaron los pulmones. , ademas en el campo no tiene PC para ller las pavadas que dicen los que no son inginieris



MUY BUENO! Genial! Grande lo tuyo, fernandob


----------



## Chico3001 (May 30, 2009)

Este tema da vueltas y vueltas... y en cada vuelta siempre llegamos a lo mismo... una carrera de ingenieria y una carrera de tecnico no se pueden comparar.. son cosas completamente diferentes

Propongo que el tema sea cerrado....


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2009)

el tema hace un loop hace rato, eso es indudable, pero esta en el lugar que esta.
charla.
*se podria cerrar, no lo extrañaria nadie.*

lo interesante No es la electronica, que no se trata de electronica, ni de la diferencia entre ing. y tecnicos.

lo interesante es ver las respuestas, como sigue la cosa empatada, no importa que la verdad sea una sola, por qu elo que es verdad depende de quien lo vea.

si uno solo quiere imponer su opinion , se deberia cerrar el tema este (luego de que quien quiso imponer su opinion hablo).
ahora si uno quiere aprender y sacar conclusiones de este lado , o sea de la zona de charla (como somos, que pensamos, comportamiento  ) .

es muy interesante.
ver como hay gente que piensa y lo pone , como cada quien esta convencido de su punto de vista, .
que bichos somos, no ?

en la proxima vida me dedico a veterinario que los animales son mas coherentes   .


----------



## mabauti (May 31, 2009)

es bueno debatir temas con razonamientos; solo que este ya se le ha exprimido mas que el jugo necesario y como dicen ya ha dado varias vueltas.

Tambien  (por 2da vez) propongo que se cierre


----------



## Chico3001 (May 31, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> lo interesante es ver las respuestas, como sigue la cosa empatada, no importa que la verdad sea una sola, por qu elo que es verdad depende de quien lo vea.



Estoy de acuerdo... pero curiosamente en este tema no hay nada nuevo... digamos que alguien salio con algo diferente que abrio una nueva posibilidad diferente a lo anterior... pero no se ha visto... siempre sale alguien con fulano es mejor que sutano y todos volvemos a la discusion y terminamos en lo mismo..... 

Es como un Dejavu constante...


----------



## fernandob (May 31, 2009)

si, si, tenes toda la razon chico3001 .
toda.

es mas , con lo que hay cualquiera puede sacar sus conclusiones tranquilamente .
(si leen las casi 300 respuestas de este tema seguro que una conclusion a la que llegaran sera:
no pierdo mas tiempo leyendo temas asi de tontos y encima tan largos     )


----------



## caespi84 (May 31, 2009)

comparto tu opinion Andres Cuenca ya que yo todavia soy un tecnico , dia a dia trato de complementar la practica con los conocimientos basicos para ser un buen ingeniero.....
saludos a todos....


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Jun 5, 2009)

yo digo que la diferencia no esta en ser tecnico o ingeniero la diferencia en si es la personalidad pero yo tampoco e visto que en un grupo de ingenieros hagan lo mismo todos trabajan sobre diferentes parametros 

la diferencia es ser o no ser viendolo desde el punto de vista de ser feliz con lo que uno hace y lo que es para triunfar y te ner muchos exitos en la vida


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 5, 2009)

No se porque hay muchos ingenieros que se les sube la sangre a la cabeza y miran a los demas por encima del hombro, no comparto eso.

no quisiera ser tentado por el lado oscuro de la fuerza....


----------



## QUIUBUS (Jun 7, 2009)

El trabajo del ingeniero  es mas intelectual que manual, el trabajo del tecnico es mas manual que intelectual. El trabajo intelectual es mejor remunerado, por algo sera.


----------



## freddi16 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hola a todos, queria darles mi punto de vista lo mas conciso posible..

Tengo 17 años y estoy a punto de empezar la facultad, estoy indeciso entre ingenieria electrotecnica y ingenieria electronica. En medio año voy a ser tecnico electronico.
Estuve pensando muchisimo en que es lo q me gustaria hacer o no con mi vida, y llegue a una conclusion: Quiero cambiar algo. No, no es como se imaginan en este momento, no voy a salir a la calle con un hacha a matar a todos los politicos de este pais.. 

Lo que realmente quiero decir es que no importa lo que estudiaste o sigas estudiando, lo que importa es lo que quieras obtener de ello. Mi objetivo no es llenarme de plata inventando algo nuevo, sino contribuir con algo, lo que sea, a la humanidad en este ambito que es el que mas me gusta.

Suena un poco contradictorio, pero tiene sentido, conozco varias personas que siguieron ingenieria buscando un buen sueldo, o que siguieron el colegio tecnico solo por el titulo...

Saludos a todos


----------



## fernandob (Jun 7, 2009)

ya te va a agarrar a vos la vida ......y vas a ver como te deja !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ya te va a agarrar a vos la vida ......y vas a ver como te deja !



Ehhh...fernandob...no lo matés así al vaguito!
Todavía es un idealista...y eso es buenísimo en una persona. Luego se dará cuenta que *con los ideales solos* no se paga la cuenta del supermercado ni se les da educación a los hijos, pero es bueno...muy bueno que piense así...

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 7, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> fernandob dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es cierto, solo necesita tiempo... Despues de todo, un pesimista no es mas que un optimista con experiencia...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 7, 2009)

hoy estamos mafalderos


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ya dejen de golpearlo....  al rato ni la ingenieria va a querer terminar....


----------



## onehack (Jul 22, 2009)

Eh escuchados muchos testimonios sobre a la hora de que un ingeniero haga su trabajo, no lo hace porque se vuelve un 8 ¡Mucha matematicas y menos practica! y al final siempre acaban llamando a un tecnico


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 22, 2009)

onehack dijo:
			
		

> Eh escuchados muchos testimonios sobre a la hora de que un ingeniero haga su trabajo, no lo hace porque se vuelve un 8 ¡Mucha matematicas y menos practica! y al final siempre acaban llamando a un tecnico



Eso depende, siempre es bueno saber de todo un poquito y si es de hacer lo que hace un tecnico se hace, todo depende de la mentalidad que tenga el ingeniero.

Saludos


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 22, 2009)

De la mentalidad y muchas cosas, realmente la diferencia entre un Ing y un técnico es un simple papel. Porque no podemos comparar la experiencia de un técnico con los conocimientos del Ing.
Un Ing puede tomarle 6 horas resolver un problema, mientras que al técnico podría tomarle solo 15 min, claro el Ing después de todo llegará al problema o tal vez no, dependerá de su pericia.
Ahora bien todo esto suponiendo que ambos tengan el mismo ánimo y gusto por su trabajo porque de lo contrario solo serían meros pisapapeles de una oficina.
Saludos


----------



## rash (Jul 22, 2009)

Para mi esta discusión es un poco absurda, un técnico es una profesión muy diferente a la de un ingeniero, y no tienen nada que ver la una con la otra.
Un ingeniero suele desarrollar tareas de diseño, mantenimiento, control.... y un técnico desarrolla taréas de reparación de equipos, ambos, cada uno en su nivel, tiene que saber electrónica, y coger experiencia con el tiempo y los errores profesionales...

...saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2009)

[quote"]De la mentalidad y muchas cosas, realmente la diferencia entre un Ing y un técnico es un simple papel. Porque no podemos comparar la experiencia de un técnico con los conocimientos del Ing.
Un Ing puede tomarle 6 horas resolver un problema, mientras que al técnico podría tomarle solo 15 min, claro el Ing después de todo llegará al problema o tal vez no, dependerá de su pericia.
Ahora bien todo esto suponiendo que ambos tengan el mismo ánimo y gusto por su trabajo porque de lo contrario solo serían meros pisapapeles de una oficina.
Saludos[/quote]

la experiencia de un tecnico ? de donde sale la experiencia?
de el trabajo.
cuanto tiempo es mas ? 
3 años de experiencia de un tecnico o 36 meses de experiencia de in ingeniero ?
no sean PELOTUDOS::::::::::::::: 
yo soy tecnico, y cuando salis de el industrial si en vez de seguir ingenieria te pones a trabajar es mas posible que te contraten para soldar plaquetas o para estar todos los dias reparando el mismo modelo de maquina siguiendo un manual , sin analizar ni deducir nada(trabajo de mierda monotono) .
mientras el otro esta aprendiendo un monton y abriendo su abanico de posibiidades.

no se quien revivio a este muerto , pero lo que pones es al revez.
se vuelve harto ridiculo.
pensas que un tecnico va a resolver mas rapido un problema de programacion con un ARM ?
o entender la data de un protocolo USB ?
o comprender un chip que nunca uso ?
o encausar un problema de soft de un sistema?
o mejorar un amplificador ?
o desarrollar un transmisor de audio por IR ?
o entender un circuito de una fuente switching para modificarla?
ooooooo
oooooooooooo
oooooooo
oooooooooooo
ooooooooo
oooooooooooo
oooooooooo......
o las miles y miles de cosas que tiene la electronica ?

no me refiero a ti ni a anadie en particular, pero NO DIGAN TREMENDAS PELOTUDECES!

un ingeniero estudio mas y sabe mas.

en lo unico que pueden decir que un tecnico sabe mas es si lo meten en una pequeña planta (y solo ahi) y en años aprende las mañas de las pocas maquinas que tiene la planta.
y lo ponen frente a un Ingeniero novel.

yo a veces tengo la suerte de consultar  cosas a gente que sabe mas que yo, mucho mas.
y es lo que es.

no hace falta alejarse de las matematicas.
si comparamos quien sabe mas de electronica, usando matematicas sencillas:

un pibe que estudio ciencias sociales o un tecnico en electronica?
un pibe que estudio secundaria de electronica o uno que apenas hizo la primaria?
uno que estudio hasta 3 er año de ingenieria en electronica o uno que ni la inicio=?
uno que estudio 5 años electronica por que le gustaba o uno que estudio 5 años de mala leche  ?


ya lo dije, si no es mas poseedor de conocimientos un ingeniero , entonces para que lo hace ?
diran de nuevo haciendo honor a la boludez que "es por el titulo" , como si las grandes empresas fuesen taradas, o si 5 o 6 años de ingenieria te idiotizasen.

por favor NO DEN LASTIMA!
si estudiaste hasta tecnico y no seguiste esta bien , si sos feliz y lo que estudiaste te gusto , esta bien . no tienen que descalificar a los que llegaron mas lejos.
si sos hoobysta y te gusta, listo , esta ok, es riiculo decir que los tecnicos no saben , como decir que los ingenieros no saben.

*irradia ignorancia y envidia eso !*

piensen pibes y viejas locas !
las escuelas , las universidades ninguna pone restricciones, podes ser viejo que si te anotas podes cursar, podes ser feo  pelado  que te anotan y te enseñan.
solo si no te da el coco no avanzas y terminas criticando a los que si (encima detener  pocas conexiones neuronales las usan para ser viejas rencorosas)   
si te quedaste con la leche por no haber llegado mas alla , : DALE ! hacelo.
pero notiren merda a quienes llegaron a donde uds. no .

como dije, no les da verguencita?
nos se la cree nadie .

cortenla con este tema.

si se la creen que saben mas que un Ingeniero vayan a un aviso donde piden buenos Ingenieros y hablenles , diganles que son capos, que los tomen unos meses de prueba, seguro que si pasan el examen les daran la prueba.
o diseñen  algo que ni un Ingeniero ha hecho.

lo peor que no me extrañaria que en todas estas resuestas haya escrito alguno que dice que sabe mas un tecnico y luego entran aca a hacer preguntas tontas.

busquense una mina !


----------



## alexus (Jul 22, 2009)

pero, por mas que un ingeniero se haya pasado diez años de su vida metido en una facultad, estudiando complicadas formulas matematicas, etc, etc. lo metes en una industria con una placa (electronica) de 20cm x 30cm, con su correspondiente plano de 1m x 80cm se vuelve loco, no sabe ni pa´donde salir.

podes a ver estudiado 10 años o los que sean pero si nunca metistes manos en nada, nunca agarraste herramientas, nunca te ensuciaste y sino tenes cayos en las manos (dos ultimas en tono de broma/verdad) se les complica la mano.

el tecnico creo que tiene un poco mas de campo.

en estos dias trabajo en la placa que mencione.

atte. alexus.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2009)

mira, si un tecnico estudio de mala leche , o por que si , que conozco, y luego se fue a trabajar en la pizzeria con su viejo.
o si un ingeniero luego de terminar se engancho a una vieja rica y largo todo............

ahora si hablamos de lso mismo con coherencia , es obvio que estan diciendo pavadas.

una plaqueta ?
y ?
a mi me das una plaqueta de un no se que  y igual que vos no se pa donde rajar.
tenes que ANALIZARLA.
y capacidad de analisis tiene el que tiene.



no es un ejemplo muy apropiado el que pones.
la "excusa " para salvar a el tecnico es que quizas el tencico de planta ya conoce esa placa desde hace 20 años.

pero ni ahi, hasta me acuerdo de uno que reparaba pirometros, no se si era tecnico siquiera, pero lo sacabas de ahi ..........y fue.
o quienes conozco que reparan TV color.

dejense de inchar.
cheee.................
no sean pavos.

soy tecnico y tengo amigos tecnicos.
no jodan.
un tecnico por mas que insista no podra meterse en mil proyectos que un Ingeniero si.

ya se que un tecnico que hace 20 años que repara calefones tiene mas experiencia que un ingeniero...........en calefones.

no hagan comparaciones tontas.

he conocido ingenieros y no le hacen asco a nada.
claro, en ciuertas cosas no los veran.

dejense de joder!
si vos estudiaste ingenieria electronica :
¿¿estarias pelotudeando con un 555?
o te pondrias a reparar lustradoras o TV color?

dejense de JODER!

seguro que un tecnico tiene mas experiencia que un ingeniero (en lo que ha hecho el tecnico por 20 años).
y un panadero tiene mas experiencia que un ingeniero (en hacer pan).

es una cuestion de "tiro".


----------



## alexus (Jul 22, 2009)

no, yo no dije que rajo, di un ejemplo.

claro, como vos decis, hay que analizar, ir anotando y saber lo que se esta haciendo!

el ingeniero se pondria a dar vueltas, creo, repito, creo.

lo que estoy reparando son 5 placas, fuente, base de tiempos, logica de secuancia, control analogico y potencia.



yo hago de todo, nomas estos dias, arme el control de un puente grua, y no en el suelo, colgado!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> el ingeniero se pondria a dar vueltas, creo, repito, creo.



Y por que crees eso?
Que es lo que les hace pensar o creer que los ingenieros son todos mermos con un título y que los técnicos son almas desperdiciadas que poseen una sabiduría infinita pero que no se les asigna el lugar que les corresponde?

Hace tiempo que aclaré mi posición respecto a esta estúpida discusión presente en este hilo, pero se vé que hay gente que no lee o que no le gusta lo que lee, por que sin ningun tipo de respaldo continúan emitiendo opiniones contra los ingenieros, como si el ser técnico electrónico fuera lo supremo del planeta!

Lo que no quieren reconocer es que la formación que tienen no les alcanzan para nada, excepto hacer su trabajo, el mismo trabajo que vienen haciendo desde que empezaron a trabajar y el que seguramente se morirán haciendo si es que antes no los reemplazan por no saber adaptarse a los cambios. Técnico e ingeniero son dos profesiones diferentes, con competencias diferentes y con alcances diferentes, y voy a repetir por vigésima vez: Me importa un reverendo comino la experiencia de campo que tenga un técnico, por que los ingenieros NO HAN ESTUDIADO PARA ENSUCIARSE LAS MANOS CON HERRAMIENTAS. El trabajo del ingeniero es intelectual, por que la creatividad es intelectual, así que el ingeniero hace su trabajo en una mesa, con una computadora, un lapiz, un papel y un café; mientras el técnico está colgado de un caño a 20 metros de altura arreglando cables y poniendo en riesgo el futuro de su familia si se cae....pero que se las aguante...solo estudió para estar allí...si no le gusta ese trabajo, que se coma 5 años de facultad y luego que pelee por llegar donde el otro...y ahí vamos a ver quien es mas CAPAZ, quien es mas GENIO, quien es SUPERIOR. Pero mientras tanto...tendrán que seguir comiéndose el sapo...y puteando en este hilo, por que parece que es el unico lugar donde pueden hacer pública su catarsis.

PD: Esto no te lo digo a vos, Alexus, pero dió la mala suerte que cayó en una contestación tuya....y ya tengo la paciencia inflada

Saludos!


----------



## alexus (Jul 22, 2009)

ok. 

veo que no se entendio lo qeu quize decir, y no lo voy a explicar.

les pido disculpas si los ofendi con alo que dije, de corazon, no fue mi intensión.

sigo el tema, poero no participo.

un abarzo.

atte. alexus.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2009)

bueno eze, calma, no me cuelgues a 20 m de altura que da vertigo.


hace unos dias un familiar mio me inchaba por que estaba "disfrutando un buen planto de comida" , ese interes continuo por preocuparse por mi salud.
siempre con el mismo reproche y eso que no estoy mas gordo que hace rato  ops: .

el asunto es este:
si uno quiere darse una buena panzada lo bueno es hacerlo feliz, sin remordimiento.
cae mejor y es mas sano una hamburguesa con amigos y feliz que un plato de arroz integral amargado. 
si queres irte con una buena loca hacelo cuando estes convenido y disfrutalo, no cuando estes pendiente de que tu mujer te puede descubrir.

bueno , asi es todo en la vida.

yo soy tecnico, y en lo de electronica estoy rodeado , tengo bastante, mas de electricidad, pero tengo.
es mas, ya muchas veces me queje que este pais (argentina) es un pais de 2 transistores, por que no logro encontrar utilidades practicas para meterme con lso PIC (me refiero a hacer cosas que las vaya a vender).
Asi que yo , en lo mio.
se mas de lo que uso, no necesite seguir Ingenieria, no la extraño mucho.
Aunque , no puedo ignorar que saber mas siempre es lindo , y que es un sacrificio que requiere esfuerzo y abre puertas.
Pero con lo que estoy estoy bien.
(fisica me gustaba........y tantas mas , pero es historia ) .
si me quejo............
si critico lo mio es por que quisiera en vez de electronica estar en una playa poniendole crema en la espalda y en las nalgas a hermosas turistas.
pero boludear con lo de que el otro sabe mas o menos .
gansada.

Por eso este tema es una pelotudez:
por que quienes pierden un gramo de tiempo criticando a los que estudiaron solo demuestra envidia  y ignorancia.

Saben quien es mas ...MAS. ??????????

el que hace lo que hace FELIZ .

el que si esta haciendo algo con un 555 lo hace feliz.
y si mañana quiere saber mas , va y se anota en una escuela industial o en la universidad FELIZ de empezarla.
y si abandona en 3 er año se dice a si mismo (por que a nadie mas tiene por que decirle nada) que es feliz de haber podido cursar esos 3 años.
y si termina se dice a si mismo que esta FELIZ de haber podido hacerlo.

ese es el truco, no andar con complejo criticando a los demas.


----------



## mabauti (Jul 22, 2009)

> Un Ing puede tomarle 6 horas resolver un problema, mientras que al técnico podría tomarle solo 15 min, claro el Ing después de todo llegará al problema o tal vez no, dependerá de su pericia.


Esto esta  muy sesgado, es mas probable que ocurra lo contario o que el tecnico NUNCA lo resuelva.

Repito una vez mas : cada uno tiene su campo de accion y querer comparar sera algo inequitativo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2009)

Ehh...,fernadob...no era para vos el comentario.

Yo se que la tenes muy clara sobre esto, y lo dijiste en los dos post anteriores que hiciste.

Pero aparece cualquier bol**** despotricando contra los ingenieros....por que sí...por que es técnico y se las aguanta...y todos los demas son mermos....y el mastica su odio y mediocridad...pero los ingenieros son tarados. Lo que ese "tecnico" no quiere saber es que el microondas donde su mujer hace la comida, el televisor en el que hace sebo toda la noche, la radio que escucha en el taller, la computadora de abordo del auto que maneja, la PC en la que se chorea software y accede al foro....todas esas cosas y muchas mas las han diseñado esos mermos ingenieros contra los que el emite sus "certeras opiniones" y que los técnicos como él solo pueden intentar reparar despues de que el ingeniero escribió el manual para decirles donde podían estar las fallas en hard o soft.

En fin...solo quise poner claro una vez mas como es la historia con esta discusión...pero tal vez me fui de mambo...

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2009)

ya se amigo.

solo que no queria terminar ahi colgado en un balcon ...........justo estos dias que hace frrriiiiioooooooooo


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Moción de suficiente ilustración.

Los argumentos presentados por los parricipantes de esta discusión son mas que suficientes para cerrar este tema. Queda a libertad del lector las conclusiones finales.


----------

